# الملائكة الساقطة والارواح الشريرة ..



## ياسر رشدى (27 يونيو 2017)

قبل ما اكتب في الموضوع ده 
احب اوضح الهدف منه 
وهو يتلخص في السؤالين دول
هل اخراج الملائكة الساقطة والارواح والشياطين الشريرة من الاجساد 
لها علاقة بالدين ؟
هل هذه الارواح يمكن ان تتسبب في الامراض العضوية والنفسية ؟

الحقيقة اجابة السؤال الاول في اعتقادي الشخصي
هي *لأ*

اما جواب السؤال الثاني فاتركة لاصدقائي من اعضاء المنتدي لنتناقش فيه ...

اعود للسؤال الاول لاوضح لماذا الاجابة كانت بـ لا

لا .. لان جميع من يقوم بطرد او حرق - او اي مسمي
يندرج تحتها - هذه الارواح او الشياطين يمارسه بشر من جميع الاديان ..
وبالتالي فهو لا يعطي مصداقية لصحة الدين الذي
ينتمي اليه هؤلاء البشر 
بالرغم من ان الكلمات التي تقال تكون من كتب لها
صلة بالدين الذي ينتمون اليه

وكل ما يقال من كلمات في رايي الشخصي هي لا علاقة لها بالحدث نفسه 

وهنا ساحكي لكم تجربة شخصية حدثت امام عيني
مع احد اقوي مشاهير المشايخ في استخراج وحرق هذه الارواح

فقد كان لي صديق واخ يشتكي باستمرار من الم في صدره مع التنفس
وبعد الكشف عليه واجراء كل التحاليل المتخيلة كانت النتيجة هي خلوه من اي 
عائق مرضي عضوي يمكن ان يسبب هذا الالم .. واظهرت ان صديقي ده صحته كانت بمب
واحس صديقي باليأس والاحباط من عجز الطب
في تشخيص حالته

الي ان جاء يوم واصطحبني صديقي الي احد المشايخ في قرية ما واتحركنا قبل الفجر وجاء معي
ابي عندما علم خوفا عليا

ومن شهرة هذا الشيخ اننا عندما قاربنا القرية توقفنا
لنسأل احد المارة عن الطريق .. وقبل ان ننطق السؤال
قال لنا الرجل انتم رايحين للشيخ فلان ..
فقلناله ايوه .. فوصف لنا الطريق ، طبعا بصينا
لبعض وقلنا ربنا يستر 

وهناك وجدنا صفوف من السيارات الامريكي الفارهة تحمل لوحات جمرك نويبع وسفاجا .. 

نكمل بقي الحكاية باللغة الدارجة :smil12:

بيت الراجل ده كان بالطوب الاحمر من بره ومن دورين والدنيا مليانه رجاله بالتوب الخليجي
وستات مبرقعين مع مصريين .. فلاحين غلابة مع ناس راقية الخ

بس العدد مكانش كبير قوي .. يعني حوالي حاجة وعشرين راجل وزيهم ستات او اقل

يتبع​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 يونيو 2017)

نتابع

بس قبل ماكمل .. القصة دي حقيقية مع تغييرات
بسيطة لا تخل بمضمونها او احداثها

المهم وقفنا مع الناس اللي واقفة او جالسه جوا عربياتهم .. لغاية اول تباشير نور ربنا ..

واتفتح باب البيت وطلع منه واحد بصلنا وقال لنا ياريت الستات والرجالة اللي هايخشوا يفصلوا عن بعض واعملوا صف بالعرض للرجالة وزيه للستات


وفعلا .. صديقي وقف وانا من باب الفضول وقفت جنبه .. وبابا عمال يشدني عشان اطلع بس راسي
والف طوبة اني هاقف .. دي فرصة وجاتلي عشان
اتفرج 

وفعلا وقفنا زي الطلبة .. وبعد يجي عشر دقايق لما
الاخ اللي طلع ده عمل علينا تمام .. هل علينا الشيخ الكبير

وكان لابس جلابية بيضاء وعلي راسه عمة بيضاء ام عقدة نازلة زي ديل القطة من علي جنب 

وراح مزعق شوية في الستات وانه مش عايز يسمع صوت .. والكل كتم

وقالنا .. انا هامشي عليكم واللي هاطلعه واشده من الصف
يدخل البيت واللي هاعدي عليه واسيبه يروح عشان مافيهوش حاجة 

قلت ياخسارة .. كان نفسي اخش ..

المهم عدا علي الستات الاول وطلع اكتر من نصهم 
وقال الست اللي اطلعها وجاية من غير محرم تروح
بيتها وتبقي تيجي تاني الاسبوع الجاي

وبعدين زغرلنا وابتدي يعدي علينا .. ومن المفارقات
انه شدني انا وصحبي عشان نخش

طبعا انا رايح وفي ضميري انه افاق ونصاب وكان ده النقاش الحامي اللي دار بيني وبين صاحبي طول ماحنا في السكة .. 

المهم خلص وراح وقف علي باب بيته عشان يدخل الستات مع المحرم بتاعهم واحنا مستنيين لما يخلصهم

دخل دخل .. لغاية ماجه علي ست خليجية وقالها اللي معاكي ده مش محرم .. 
الست قالتله ده محرم دا اخويا .. قالها كذابة وطردها بره وهي عماله تستسمحه وهو يقولها
دا اخوكي .. في الاخر قالتله دا جوز اختي
قالها ولا جوز اختك .. ابوس يدك يا شيخ واللي تبغاه (فلوس يعني) قالها انا مابخدش فلوس من حد وكل
اللي بعمله لوجه الله :new6:

المهم دخلنا احنا الرجالة وانا استسمحت الاخ اللي واقف ان بابا يخش عشان راجل سنه كبير وعيان
فقالي طب ماوقفتوش في الطابور ليه .. قلتله اصله
مش عيان قوي يعني زينا .. فكتر خيره دخله

البيت بقي من جوه نصه متمحر والنص التاني طوب احمر .. المتمحر غرفة كبيرة بباب والطوب ارج كبير

وقعدنا علي السجادة اللي في الارج في انتظار الشيخ

الشيخ قالنا .. اخلص الحريم واجيلكم .. 

بس .. 10 دقايق وسمعنا الصويت .. فالوالد بصلنا
وقال .. ينفع كده .. اللي بتعملوه ده فضيحة ..
قلتله اعتبرها فقرة فنية ياحج .. 

اكتر من ساعة والصويت والعياط وامسكها كويس شغالين وواحدة ورا واحدة يطلعوا مفرهدين تقولش مضروبين علقة :new6:

المهم بعد اكتر من ساعة .. طلع الشيخ وجلبيته كلها مبلولة عرق .. وراحوا جايبين له كرسي 
في نص الارج الاولاني وقال قسموا نفسكم نصين

فصاحبي قايم .. قلتله اقعد .. اقعد لما نشوف هايعمل في دول ايه :fun_lol: 

جاه الشيخ وماسك في ايده خرطوم ميه بتاع نص متر وكان ع الكرسي فوطه لفحها علي كتفه 

طبعا خرطوم الميه مع الصويت اللي كان شغال عرفنا علي طول ليه خرطوم الميه :act19:

بس الفوطة بقي ليه :thnk0001: ياتري عشان ينشف فيها عرقه :new6:

بعد ماقعد الكرسي واحنا علي الارض .. قال
مين الاول .. :59:

الشيخ ضرب بعينه علي واحد مصري .. بس اوعي
شناب ايه وجتة ايه وصوت عامل زي صوت التور .. حاجة كده رجولة خالص 
ولارج صايز .. زي الراجل بتاع جبت الترنك معاك :new6:
تعالي يابني .. خير بتشتكي من ايه

الشاب بصله وقاله والله ياشيخ .. انا ببقي سايق المكنة وبعدين مابدراش بنفسي ولما باوعي
بلاقي العيال بتجري ورايا وبتزقلني بالطوب ..

وقالولي اني باركن واقعد ارقص في الحارة والعيال
في البلد خلوني مسخرة وبيجروا ورا المكنة كل ما يشوفوني

عايز اقوله عيب علي شنبك ده يابني .. انت ماعندكش مراية في بيتكوا ولا ايه .. دا شنبك يقف عليه الصقر :t19:

الشيخ قاله طب تعالي .. وسعولوه 
اقعد ومدلي ايديك لقدام ..
طبعا الجدع مد ايديه وهي بترتعش من الخوف

وقبل ما الشيخ يمسك ايديه .. كانت اول صدمة
الجدع دماغه سقطت 

بابا جه عند ودني وقالي انا ماشي .. قلتله اقعد ليسخطنا قرود .. 

بس .. ابتدي الشيخ يكلمه .. انت مين ؟

وبمنتهي الامانة والصدق .. اللي اتكلم كان صوت واحدة (ومايصة) انا سميرة :new6:

وابتدي كل اللي قاعدين يضحكم .. والشيخ يقولهم ماتضحكوش دوركم جاي .. يقوموا يبلموا تاني

ايه ياسميرة .. مالك ومال الراجل ؟ ده الشيخ
بحبه
طب اطلعي .. لا مش طالعة .. وفجئه مسك الخرطوم بايد وراس الجدع في ايد تانية
وابتدت حفلة الضرب علي ضهر الجدع
ويصرخ .. المهم ان سميرة في الاخر سلمت وخرجت .. بس كمية ضرب .. صوت الخرطوم كان بيرن

الراجل فاق وبص حواليه .. الشيخ سأله انا ضربتك :59: ؟
قاله لأ .. 
طب في حاجة بتوجعك :boxing:
لأ
مبروك .. اللي بعده

طبعا اللي بعده كان بيشوف خطيبته قرد .. اي والله زي مابقولكم كده ..
المهم طلعت بنت جارته عملاله عمل .. الشيخ قاله في بلاطة جنب باب بيتكم ملخلخة صح
قاله صح
قاله هتلاقي تحتيها خرقة قطعها حتت صغيرة وارميها في النيل

يتبع :new6:​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 يونيو 2017)

لى تعليق بس هاتأخر شوية ..


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> لى تعليق بس هاتأخر شوية ..



ماشي .. بس متتاخرش بعد 12 عشان بنقفلوا البوابة من جوه :smi411:

عودة ...
طبعا .. كان هناك رجال خليجيين ومعظمهم كان مربوط وجايين يفكوا الربط ده عند الشيخ

لكن اللي لفت نظري هو رجل صعيدي في الستينات كان بعكاز وتقريبا عنده شلل في رجل واحده
والاعجب ان بعد الجلسه خرج يمشي زي القرد وده خلاني ابصله بريبة وشك لدرجة اننا بعد ماخلصنا
وطلعنا الشارع وقفته عشان اتكلم معاه

بس نرجعوا بقي للعبد لله .. لما جه عليه الدور
الشيخ قالي بتشتكي من ايه .. قلتله الاكل مابيعدش في بطني .. كل ما اكل استفرغ
فسألني طب مارحتش للداكتور ليه !!
قلتله رحت وقالولي مافكش حاجة والادوية مش
جايبة نتيجة ..

طب مد ايديك
حاضر

طبعا انا مديت إديه ومش خايف خالص مالص بالص
صاحبي والوالد كانوا خايفين اكتر مني

مسك ايدي .. مافيش حاجة
مسك صوابعيني الصغيرة من كل ايد
برضك مافيش حاجة
ابتدي يقرا قرءان .. مافيش
لغاية بقي ما ابتدي يتني صوابعيني الصغيرة
لورا شوية شوية .. طبعا وجعتني

بس برضك مافيش ومش حاسس بايوتها حاجة
ابتدي يزيد قوة التني بغباء

طبعا جسمي رد فعل طبيعي .. قربت منه عشان اخف الضغط شوية ..
بس مافيش .. عايز يرجع صباعي الصغير للخلف علي وش الكف ..
وجعني جامد وابتديت اقوله بالراحة ياشيخ .. صوابعيني هاتنكسر

والغباء بيزيد .. براحة ياحج بالراحة هاتكسرهم
وفجأة عرفت فايدة الفوطة ايه ..
ساب ايديا وانا مش قادر احركها من الالم
وراح لافح الفوطة من علي كتفه حوالين رقبتي
وابتدي يخنقني وانا رقبتي تخينة والفوطة مش مقضية فتقريبا كان بيخنقني بإيديه وانا صوابعي اساسا تقريبا جالها ملخ .. بس .. ابتديت مش عارف اخد نفسي
ثم
:8_5_19:
نمت .. نمت فعلا وكنت باحلم كمان
لاني لما فقت .. كنت فاكر الحلم
ولقيته بيكلمني ..
انا ضربتك ؟ (هعهعهعهع الناس اللي بتتفرج)
قلتله لآ .. ماهو فعلا ماضربنيش
طب راسك بتوجعك .. ؟
نو ياعم الشيخ 
طيب حضتك انا فيه ايه ..
قالي بالحرف
انت عليك ملكة مجوسية شديدة 
يالهوي يالهوي يالهوي .. مجوسية ومجوس ونار
انا في عرضك .. ايه العمل !!
قالي اركن وخليك للاخر ..
ربنا يخليك يا عمو الشيخ .. حاتر

بس ببص لبابا وصاحبي لقيتهم واقفين اساسا
رحت قعدت جمبهم .. فصاحبي همسلي 
باباك كان هايموت الشيخ 
يارااااااااجل
اه والله 

صووووووووووووووت .. دا الشيخ

يتبع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وراح لافح الفوطة من علي كتفه حوالين رقبتي
> وابتدي يخنقني​


​ *Die Hard **[FONT=&quot] الجزء الخامس 
*​​:new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]كمل ياباشا .. مولآنا ضربك بالخرطوم وألا كانت طرقعة صوابع بس ؟[/FONT]*​ 
:fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 يونيو 2017)

علشان الكلام مايبقاش نظري بس
في القصة اللي شفت احداثها بنفسي
واللي هاقولكم وصلت لفين مع صاحبي دهون

هاطعم الموضوع ببعض الفيديوهات اللي
اتمني كلكم تشوفوها علشان تستوعبوا
النتيجة اللي هاقولها لكم واستنتاجي لحقيقة
الامر في هذا الموضوع

وهنا انا هاخد نموذج لشخص واحد لو فيه منه
كتير .. يبقي الاطباء يقعدوا في بيوتهم او يعملوا
تحويل كومسيون علي الراجل داهون

الراجل اللي انا اخترته .. هو من كردستان العراق
ويدعي ملا علي كلك .. هو اسمه كده leasantr

الراجل دا بقي بيدعي انه بيعالج بالقرءان وبسنة نبي الاسلام 

طب بيعمل ايه ؟
الحقيقة انتم مش هاتصدقوا امكانياته كعربي مسلم

الراجل ده .. 
بيشفي من العمي
وبيشفي من الخرس
وبيشفي من الطرش
وبيشفي من العقم
وبشفي من تلبس الشياطين بجسد الانسان
وحاجات كتيرة تانية .. الطب التقليدي عجز عنها

ناخدوا امثلة من فيديوهات الرجل ده 

اول حالة من حالات كتير للشفاء من الخرس

وحالة من حالات كتير للشفاء من العمي

ويشمل العلاج من هم ليسوا مسلمين .. مثل المسيحيين

ويشفي من العقم

طبعا مش هازود عن كده .. وممكن انتم تتابعوا فيديوهاته فهي بالعشرررررررات

لكن السؤال هنا بقي
هل ده نبي ام رسول ام رجل علي علم ما
الحاجات اللي بيعملها دي لو في قرون ماضية
كان الناس قالوا عليه نبي

وهو لا يتقاضي اي اجر ..
بل وفاتح مستشفي .. اي والله مستشفي وساعات بيلبس بالطوا وجوانتي زي الدكاتره

الي ان قبض عليه بتهمة فتح مستشفي بدون ترخيص 

فكروا .. عشان تطلعوا بنتيجة .. هل مثل هذه الاشياء الخارقة والتي يفعلها البعض القليل .. تثبت صحة دين من عدمه يا ايها المؤمنين

:t13:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *Die Hard **[FONT=&quot] الجزء الخامس
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:new6::new6::new6:
> *[FONT=&quot]كمل ياباشا .. مولآنا ضربك بالخرطوم وألا كانت طرقعة صوابع بس ؟[/FONT]*​
> :fun_lol:​


[/FONT]
عبووووووووود ماتستخدمش متصفح كروم وانت بتكتب عشان بيلخبط الكتابة :hlp: خليك مع فير اسفوكس :smile01

ياريتها جات ع الضرب بالخرطوم ياعبووووووود :smil8:
بعدين هو كان ماسك الصوبع الصغير من كل ايد بث

وعمل كده مع كل اللي قبلي .. بس كان بيوغمن عليهم قبل مايتني صوبعهم .. انا وواحد تاني بث اللي قاوحنا حتي اخر نَفَس .. اي والله
بس مافيش فايدة .. الخرطوم هو الحل :a63:

شوفت الفيديوهات اللي فوق دهين .. 30:

اعجاز طبي صح ههههههه

انا قلت عليه عربي .. بس لما راجعت طلع كردي موش أرابي مع انه بيتكلموا ارابي

يا اخي الاكراد دول متجدمين في العلم .. فيه فيديو فيهم وهو بيشيل الكانونه من إيد البنت .. فالد خبير ماشالله :spor2:​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2017)

طبعا لما الشيخ قال صوووووووووت
اتكتمنا وسكتنا

الشيخ كمل مع اللي باقيين ومافضلش اللا صاحبي
الشيخ قاله تعالي 

صاحبي قاله لا يافندم انا جاي معاه
معااااااااااه .. معاه مين !!!!!!!
فقلتله يالا عشان نعرف الوجع اللي في صدرك ده اصله ايه ..
قام قالي انا دلوقتي احسن الحمدلله
ياجز........ ياواط......

وابتدي الناس يخرجوا من الارج ويتجمعوا علي باب 
البيت
فانا رحت للشيخ وهو بيقوم من ع الكرسي .. قلتله انت نسيتني ياشيخ !!؟
انا اللي قلتلي خليك للاخر :smil13:

قالي لا مش ناسيك .. بص الملكة اللي عليك دي صعبة ومش هاتخرج بالساهل 
طب ايه الحل ياشيخ انا في عرضك 
قام قعد يبصلي كده شوية 
وقالي خش الحمام واعمل بي بي !!
اعمل بي بي :dntknw:

فين الحمام .. ؟
في اخر الطرقة علي ايدك اليمين ..
رحت الحمام وكان حمام بلدي وحاجة تقرف
واقعدت استجمع نفسي .. بس مافيش بي بي :smil13:

خلالالالالالاص
قلتله خلالالالاص

ودخل الحمام بعدي وقعد شوية جوه وبعدين طلع دخل اوضه وجه

تعالي .. ولقيته ماسك في ايده برطمان مربي
كبير بس اللي جوه طبعا مكانش مربي

ايه ده ياشيخ .. !!
قالي تشرب من ده كل يوم نص كباية وتجيلي الاسبوع الجاي

اخدت البرطمان ورحت ناحية الباب .. عايز الحق الراجل اللي كانت رجله مشلولة

سمعت صوت الشيخ في ضهري .. 100 جنيه حق الحاجات اللي في البرطمان
التفت .. 100 جنيه :ranting:
رد وقالي انا مش كسبان فيه لحسن تفتكر اني بتاجر .. دا حق الحاجات اللي شاريها وقاري عليها

طيب حاضر .. اتفضل

وجريت علي بره والوالد وصاحبي في ديلي .. رايح فين استني

لغاية ما مشيت جنب الراجل .. وانا حاسس انه تبع الشيخ ودي حركة عاملينها

ياحج ياحج .. معلش سؤال كده 
اتفضل يابني .. انت منين ياحج
انا من البلينا ..
دي في الجيزه هنا ؟
لا يابني دي في سوهاج 
وانت جاي من سوهاج لغاية هنا
اه يابني خير في حاجة ..

لا ابدا اصل فيه واحد قريبي رجليه مشلولة وعايز اجيبه للشيخ .. بس متردد

لا اطمن يابني .. ده رادل بركه .. دي تاني مرة اجيله 
تاني مرة !! .. ليه ياحج ؟

اصل جيتله من 3 سنين وربنا شفاني علي ايديه
وبعدين من كام شهر ردت عليا تاني

هي رجلك فيها ايه ياحج ..
والله يابني رحت لدكاترة مصر كلتها ومافيش نتيجة
وبيقولوا الاعصاب ناشفة 
ناشفة !!!!
ربنا يشفيك ياحج .. طب اتفضل معانا نوصلك .. انت رايح فين
محطة مصر يابني كتر خيرك

المهم فعلا الراجل كان راجع بلدهم ..

وروحنا لغاية بيتنا من غير ولا كلمة وانا جوايا ثورة علي الواد صاحبي الجبان ده 

المهم وصلنا وقعدنا .. فقلت لبابا قال صحيح انت كنت هاتضرب الشيخ ؟

قالي يابني بعد ما اغمي عليك قعد يسألك وانت مانطقتش بكلمة واحدة ..

نزل عليك بالخرطوم اعصابي تعبت وقلتله ايه اللي بتعمله ده :ranting:

قاللي ماتخافش ياحج واقعد مكانك

طب بعد ماضربني انا قلت ايه 

برضك مانطقتش بحرف ..
لا والله .. دا انا :smil13:

والله يابني .. قام من ع الكرسي وقعد يرزع راسك في الحيط .. مقدرتش اسكت ونطيت ع الراجل ومسكت ايده وقلتله وقف اللي بتعمله ده وصحيه

دي الحيطه كانت بترن .. دا صاحبي اللي بيتكلم
انت تكتم خالص يافقر .. دا انا

المهم .. دخلت قلعت عشان اشوف ضهري ..
لقيت فعلا علامات ضرب الخرطوم عليه ..
بس فعلا انا محستش باي حاجة .. مجرد تنميل

المهم .. شميت البرطمان .. حاجة تقرف وتخلي الواحد يرجع .. مادة لزجة كده وتسعميت لون

نرجع بقي لصاحبي الندل واللي حصله بعد كده
ولولا انه صاحبي واخويا من الصغر كنت فرحت فيه

يتبع
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 يونيو 2017)

*ملكة مجوسية يا ياسر !
:smil13:

يا حوستى

أتاااااارى 

أحيانا الواحد يحس إنك مش مسلم 

:t11: 

ما تاخد عبود معاك 

لا يطلع عنده ملكة المغول 

:smil12:


متابعة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> ما تاخد عبود معاك
> 
> لا يطلع عنده ملكة المغول *​



*[FONT=&quot]لأ .. أنا مش عندي "مغول"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كان اللي بيحضروا عندي واحد تُركي وواحد سوداني*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وواحد كان طيب أوي ... بس دة كانت زياراته خفافي ومش بيطول عندنا*​

*[FONT=&quot]التُركي كان مانع أي أكل يتعمل في البيت .. ولا حتى نطلب ديلفيري[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السوداني بقى .. كان بيحدف الجزم من الشبابيك [/FONT]*​
*:t11:

* *[FONT=&quot]كمل يا ياسر سيبك منها ... مش هتخلص :love34:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ملكة مجوسية يا ياسر !
> :smil13:
> يا حوستى
> أتاااااارى
> ...


اه والله يا ايرو كانت ملكة مجوسية :smil16:
بسي مَقَدرناش نعرفوا اسمها اية 
أني لو نعرفوا كنا طلعنا ميتين ابوها :smile02

وبعدين عبووووود لو إجه معايا العفاريتي مكانوشي هايحضروا الجلسة .. يخافوا :gun:
واحتمال يطلعوا بكفالة :smile01​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ .. أنا مش عندي "مغول"*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا كان اللي بيحضروا عندي واحد تُركي وواحد سوداني*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وواحد كان طيب أوي ... بس دة كانت زياراته خفافي ومش بيطول عندنا*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]التُركي كان مانع أي أكل يتعمل في البيت .. ولا حتى نطلب ديلفيري*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]السوداني بقى .. كان بيحدف الجزم من الشبابيك [/FONT]*​
> *:t11:
> 
> * *[FONT=&quot]كمل يا ياسر سيبك منها ... مش هتخلص :love34:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


تركي وسوداني وواحد طيب قوي :blush2:
ياتري لو ضربناهم مع بعديهم في الخلاط 
يبقي الناتج هايكون شكله إييييييييييييييه :w00t:

نكمل :t13:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 يونيو 2017)

قبل مانكمل نحبوا ندوكم فكرة عن صاحبي الجميل ده

صاحبي ده هو الاخ الاصغر الوحيد لبنتين تؤام اكبر منه
بحوالي 15 سنة ..
لغاية ماتوفي ابوه وامه وواحدة من البنتين في حادث 
سيارة .. ملابساته تتعمل فيلم .. لان البنتين
التؤام دولي مكانوشي بيسبوا بعض ابدا ... وابدا
بمعني كلمة ابدا
الا اليوم ده ..​

وجده هو احد ضباط الملك المقربين وكانو معلقين صورته في الصالون بالبدله الميري والنياشين

وهو كان جاري وكان حبوب لاقصي درجة ومن صغره 
وكان البنتين التؤام دولي هما اللي بيربوه لان باباه ومامته كانت مراكزهم مهمة فمشغولين معظم الوقت .. لغاية الحادث المشئوم 
وانهيار الاسرة بالكامل وخصوصا البنت اللي اصيبت
باكتئاب نفسي شديد جدا .. يعني انا فاكر انها
كانت تكلمك عادي جدا .. وبعدين تبتدي تعيط لوحدها .. فانت بقي تقعد تلوم نفسك (الله يخربيتي) انك يمكن
تكون قلت حاجة غلط فكرتها
وعياط بقي يعني من العمق .. عياط بـ أنيين

بس .. احنا كنا اصحاب بنخرج مع بعض ونقعد مع بعض .. واحنا في مرحلة المراهقة ابتديت الاحظ
ان صديقي ده بقي لازقة ومش عارف اخد نفسي
منه بصراحه

وخصوصا لما اخته اتجوزت .. 
اخته دي لو كانت صغيرة شوية مكنتش سبتها حتي لو اكبر مني بـ 10 سنين :mus25: مدارس فرنساوي واتيكيت ورقة في الكلام يعني تقريبا ماتسمعش هي بتقول ايه .. دا غير انها قمر .. واوعي بقي

المهم حاسيت انه فاكرني اخته:new6: وكل حاجة يركن عليا فيها .. زي العيل الصغير
ياعم انا مش اختك ولا اخوك حتي .. فوووء بقي

ابدا .. اخته وجوزها هاجرو كندا .. وبقي الاخ ده 
عهدة محسوبكم ياسر .. وبقي صحابي لما تيجي
سيرتي كانوا بيجيبوها بالدوبل 
ياسر و فلان جه .. راح .. جايين النهارده
وساعات اكون لوحدي والاقيهم برضه بيتعاملوا بالثنائي

لالالالالالالالا اوعوا .. انتم هاتشتغلوني
وتم التخطيط لخناقة عشان نخلصوا من دون كيشوت وتابعه ..

خناقة من نوع .. صباح الخير .. صباح النور
ايه ده انت بترد عليا وبتقولي صباح النور :w00t:
وقعة مامتك الله يرحمها سودة :t7:

يتبع​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

نرجعوا بقي لصاحبنا الجميل

وفعلا اتلككت وعملت خناقة معاه وانا ضميري بيوجعني قوي

طبعا الفترة اللي باحكيها دي .. كنا اتخرجنا
وانا استلمت شغلي اللي كان واخد معظم
وقتي لانه كان محتاج تحديث باستمرار

فعلا المسكين ده حس بكده وابتدي هو كمان يبعد
ولما نتقابل صدفة في العمارة .. كان يسلم ويبصلي كده
بصات طويلة وهو ابن ناس قوي .. عايز اقوله
معلش متزعلش .. بس الشغل وكده

وعرفت بعد كده انه اتعرف علي شلة زبالة وسهرات
ازبل .. شاب بقي وقاعد في شقة طويلة عريضة ومنتهي الاستغلال 
من اصحابه الزبالة

لغاية ماعم حسين البواب وقفني مرة وانا طالع وقالي ان صديقي ده مابقاش يخرج كتير وبينزل لشغله
متاخر مش زي الاول .. وعشان خاطري خلي بالك
منه .. فانا كنت باطنش الصراحة

المهم مرت ايام كتييييير لغاية ما في يوم  جرس الباب ضرب ولقيت صاحبي ده تعبان جدا وماسك صدره وبيقولي مش قادر اخد نفسي الحقني
حاسس ان فيل قاعد عليا

شفت النبض بتاعه .. لقيته بطيئ جدا جدا
وعمال يعرق ويقولي انا بردان !! بردان ازاي الجو عندي حلو واحنا في صيف !! فابتديت اهديه ..

فيه حد ضايقك من صحابك او في الشغل .. لا .. طب انت متضايق من حاجة !! طب كلت ايه وعملت ايه .. كله كان عادي

قلتله اطمن .. كلنا بيجلنا هبوط 
واخدته بعد ماهدي ع المستشفي وعملتله رسم قلب وطلع سليم 


وابتدي يشتكي من الموضوع ده مدة طويلة وانا 
معاه خطوة بخطوه .. عملتله ايكو وطلع سليم
وعملتله CT Scan وبرضك سليم

ياعم ماتحطش الموضوع في دماغك .. دا ممكن يكون حالة نفسية .. حاول تغير كده وروح الساحل
واتبسط 
لغاية اليوم اللي جه وقالي انا بكره رايح للشيخ
اللي حكتلكم عليه واللي حصل يوميها

المهم بقي حالة صديقي بقت للاسوء وابتدي مايرحش شغله لانه مش قادر وتعبان واكل تيك اواي
من بره وبطل يعمل اكل مع انه كان استاذ طبخ

ولما عايز يروح مشوار ياخد البواب معاه في عربيته

يا نهار اسود .. فعلا حالته اتدهورت جدا جدا
وكل الاعراض اللي كان بيقولها كانت اعراض
ذبحة صدرية مستقرة .. بس كل التحاليل بتقول مافيش

وطبعا انا حسيت ان انا السبب من ساعة مابعدت عنه لانه كان كويس جدا ورياضي يعني حلاوة حلاوة .. بس وضميري اشتغل بقي ..

والموضوع لو استمر كده باعتقاده ان فيه حاجة في قلبه هايقلب من نفسي لعضوي وهاتبقي قصة تانية خالص

كلمت صاحبي استشاري قلب وقلتله بص الموضوع كيت وكيت ولازم نعمله قسطره تشخيصية لانه بعدها لو مافيش حاجة .. لازم نوديه علاج نفسي

الاستشاري كشف عليه وشاف التقارير وقاله مافيكش حاجة صدقني .. قلتله معلش نعمله قسطره علشان نطمن ..
ياعمي دا سنه لسه صغير .. معلش خلينا نطمن وهو كمان يطمن

طويب .. معادنا يوم الخميس الساعة 10 الصبح
بس اعملي التحاليل دي .. وظائف كلي الخ الخ

اوكي ثانك يو

طبعا كان لازم نقولوا لاخته من باب الحرص .. وعياط بقي وصمت طويييييييييل كاني قلتلها البقية في حياتك مثلا !!!!!
من فضلك ياياسر بليز بليز متعملوش حاجة انا جاية ..
ياستي دي تشخيصية مش اكتر .. دا في ناس بيعملوها 7 مرات وعواجيز وزي الفل .. المهم اقتنعت
بس خليكي معانا علي الموبيل

المهم استعد صاحبنا وحلق .. ورحنا .. اختبار صبغة تمام .. يالا بينا .. ودخلت معاهم

شريان ورا التاني تمام وحليوة لغاية ماجينا
علي الـ LAD ولمحة سريعة في اقل من الثانية
وضحت علي المونيتور
وطلع عنده Myocardial Bridge بنسبة فوق الـ %50 ودي حالة بتظهر بعد سن معين ...... ظلمناك يابني

المهم .. مش هاطول عليكم .. ابتدي ياخد العلاج المناسب للحالة وابتدي يتحسن لغاية مابقي كويس وطمنا اخته .. وكان الموضوع ده وش
السعد عليه .. اخته خدته عندها في كندا وعايش هناك ومتغندر واتجوز كندية وعنده اطفال .. ومالك
العمارة خد الشقة بتاعته لانها كانت ايجار قديم

والاعجب بقي .. ان انا كمان في مرحلة معينة .. عملت قسطرة ومكنتش تميت الخمسة وتلاتين سنة بعد رجوعي من عقد عمل بالخارج هههههههه

يالا هانروحوا من ربنا فين .. زنوب وربنا بيخلصها 

يتبع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يونيو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]تصدق أنا كنت بدأت أتوغوش على أخته !*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى عاملة أية في كندا .. جوزها كويس معاها وألا لأءة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى خلفت ؟ وعيالها بقيوا شكلهم أية دلوقتي ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كويس أنك طمنتنا عليها .. فيك الخير والله يا ياسر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هبعت لـ " عبد يسوع المسيح " أطمنه على أخت صاحبك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو كمان كان قلقان أوي عليها  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 يونيو 2017)

*أسف على التأخير ..
الناس اللى بتشتغل فى الموضوع ده أربع أنواع ..
* واحد بتاع ربنا ( موهبة أخراج الأرواح الشريرة ) ودى نسبة ضئيلة تكاد لا تذكر ...
* واحد بتاع الشياطين ( يعنى بينه وبين الشيطان اتفاق ) ودول نسبتهم مش كتير ..
* واحد نصاب وبتاع حوارات ( مش عارف سحلية نتاية ورجل ديك وكلام فاضى ) ودول النسبة الأكبر ..
* واحد عنده قدرات شخصية ( ودى فئة نادرة )
والناس المترددين عليهم ثلاث انواع  ..
- واحد ممسوس فعلا ( ودول نادرين ) 
- واحد مريض نفسى أو عضوى بس مش لاقى علاج ( ودول كتير )
- واحد ماعندوش حاجة ( بس درويش ) بيلاقى نفسه فى جو الخزعبلات ..
بالنسبة للرد على أسئلتك ..
السؤال الأول زى ما حضرتك أجبت ( لأ ) 
السؤال الثانى أه ليها تأثير لو هو فعلا مس .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أسف على التأخير ..
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]شوفت ؟!! ... أهو الراجل أطمن أهوه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ولي من أولياء الله الصالحين [/FONT]*​ :smile01
*[FONT=&quot]بس تعالى هنا قولي ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية ( الهليكوبتر بريدج ) اللي جت لصاحبك دي ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأية علاقة الملائكة الساقطة والناجحة بـ .... كندا ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (29 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> .......................
> 
> المهم .. مش هاطول عليكم ..
> ​



لا يا راجل؟!! هاهاها.. وجاي على نفسك ليه؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 طيب يا نجم سامحني بقا معلش أنا كده أوروفوار  للأسف. كان بس نفسي تقول من البداية إنك ناوي على "*رواية*" أو "*سيرة ذاتية*". هاهاها. باختصار بعد ما سعادتك مشكورا طلبت رأيي المتواضع قلت طيب على الأقل أتابع وأشوف.. على الأقل أتابع.. (في العادة لا أتابع ولا أقرأ حتى رأس الموضوعات في العام – إلا فيما ندر، ومن أسماء معينة). أول بقا ما لقيتها "مسلسل" كشفت راسي ودعيت على إيريني! الله يسامحك يا إيريني انتي اللي بدعتي البدعة دي!  طبعا لا أفهم أبدا سبب هذه المسلسلات إذا كان فيه فعلا رغبة صادقة في الوصول لإجابات وحقائق أو على الأقل بدء البحث والتفكير والنقاش حولها! لكن في النهاية كل واحد طبعا حر في فكره وطريقته، خاصة إن قليل جدا من الناس هم اللي بيدوّروا فعلا عن إجابات وعايزين بجد يفهموا "*الشو*" ده بيدور إزاي (بغض النظر تماما عما يزعم أغلبية البشر). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 على أي حال أجدني للأسف يا صديقي مضطرا عند هذا الحد أن أعتذر لأنني فعلا لن أستطيع المتابعة وبصدق لا أملك الوقت، ولكن أيضا يسعدني قبل انصرافي أن أشارك معك ـ ومع قارئك المهتم ـ على الأقل ببعض الإشارات المختصرة في ضوء ما قرأت حتى الآن، لأن الموضوع هام بالفعل، وأيضا لأن المعرفة كما أقول دائما أمانة ويجب كما انتقلت إلينا أن ننقلها أيضا لغيرنا، فسامحني للمقاطعة (على أن تستأنف طبعا بعد انصرافي هذا المسلسل كيفما تريد). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*أولا السؤال الرئيسي*
*هل هذه الارواح يمكن ان تتسبب في الامراض العضوية والنفسية؟ *الإجابة في رأيي البسيط والمتواضع جدا هي *نعم *أستاذنا الحبيب، بلا أدنى شك. تحفظي الوحيد هنا هو فقط كلمة "تتسبب" وماذا تعني حقا، كما أشرت بالفعل سابقا في موضع آخر. هذه على أي حال هي الإجابة باختصار ولكن أضيف أيضا ما يلي لأجل الفهم وإزالة أي لبس أو تناقض: 

هناك بوجه عام ثلاثة مستويات للوجود في عالمنا: المستوى *السببي*، والمستوى *الروحي*، والمستوى *المادي. *هذه المستويات تتأسس وتتداخل ويقوم بعضها فوق بعض. يعني لكي يظهر أي شيء بهذا العالم لابد *أولا *أن يوجد في المستوى السببي، ثم ينعكس في المستوى الروحي، ثم يظهر أخيرا في المستوى المادي. كل ما تراه وتسجله حواسك في هذا العالم إذاُ ـ كله بلا استثناء ـ له "معادل" روحي إذا جاز التعبير، كما أن كله بلا استثناء لابد أن "ينشأ" أولا في المستوى السببي (ولهذا تحديدا نسميه "*السببي*" فهو سبب كل شيء). 

هذا المستوى السببيّ بالتالي هو "*العقل الإلهي*" نفسه، مع بعض التجاوز. هذا هو اللوجوس، "الابن" في اللغة والفهم المسيحي، "بهاء مجد اللاهوت ورسم جوهره" حسب وصف الرسول. بالتالي في هذا "النور الإلهي" ـ ومنه ـ يظهر كل شيء، فالشيء "*يوجد*" بمجرد "*معرفة*" الله عقلا له، ثم من هناك تبدأ رحلة التجلي والظهور. ولأن هذا هو العقل الإلهي ـ أو بتعبير أدق "*العقل الكليّ*" ـ نسمي هذا المستوى أيضا "المستوى العقلي" أحيانا.

يمكن بالمثل وصف المستوى الروحي بـ"الطاقيّ" أيضا، لأنه يرتبط بـ"*طاقات*" ما زال العلم يحاول فهمها ورصدها، ورغم أننا حققنا بالفعل بعض النجاح *معمليا* فإننا نعرف أن العلم لا يمكنه أبدا الإحاطة بهذا المستوى تماما، لأن بعض الطاقات ـ الطاقات الأكثر رهافة وعلوا ـ هي بالأحرى طاقات إلهية تفوق العقل والإدراك كليا في درجة رهافتها وسموها (طاقات ترتبط مباشرة حسب اللغة والفهم المسيحي بروح الله القدوس). 

ثم أخيرا يظهر العالم المادي أو الفيزيائيّّ كما نعرفه وكما تسجله حواسنا وكما يقوم العلم التجريبي عموما بدراسته، فهذا هو ميدان العلم الرئيسي. 

وعليه فكما ترى: المقارنة التقليدية بين نموذج *الشياطين* القديم من جهة (في المستوى الروحي الطاقيّ) ونموذج *الفيروسات *الطبي الحديث من جهة أخرى (في المستوى الماديّ الفيزيائيّ) مقارنة لا معنى لها، بل لا تستقيم ابتداء، لأنها مقارنة بين *مستويين مختلفين جذريا وكليا من مستويات الوجود. *المرض نفسه لا شأن له بهذا أو ذاك، إذ يوجد بالمستوى السببي أو العقلي أولا (رغم أن الله لم يخلقه، ولكن هذه قصة أخرى). بل أكثر من ذلك: المرض *لا يوجد حقيقة إلا بهذا المستوى السببي*، الخفيّ تماما عن حواسنا وإدراكنا! ما نراه في عالمنا هو فقط "*انعكاس*" هذا المرض ليس المرض نفسه، كأنها *صورة في مرآة*. فإذا كنا في العالم "الروحي" فإن المرض ينعكس هناك بما يتناسب مع ذلك العالم، أي في هيئة *تكوينات الطاقة التي نسميها الأرواح أو الشياطين.* أما إذا كنا في العالم الماديّ فإن نفس المرض ينعكس ولكن بما يتناسب أيضا مع هذا العالم، أي في هيئة *تكوينات بيولوجية نسميها فيروسات، أو بكتريا*.(1) (وفي أغلب الحالات يرتبط كل ذلك مع بعضه بعضا: الورم مثلا أو الضمور أو الالتهاب أو الخلل عموما هو "*المعادل*" المادي لهذه الطاقة السلبية.. هو "*الصورة*" المادية لتلك الطاقة المختلة أو التدميرية ـ أو "الشيطانية" ـ الحبيسة بالجسد! علاج أحدهما من ثم يؤدي *بالضرورة *إلى علاج الآخر).(2)

أطلت كثيرا عما كنت أتوقع رغم الاختصار الشديد! دعنا على أي حال نختم بنقطتين أكثر اختصارا:


*ثانيا: فيديوهات فضيلة الملا*
طبعا لا تعليق.  ده "أكل عيش" والراجل حتى ترك رقم تليفونه مع كل فيديو في اليوتيوب. بالتالي لا تعليق ربنا يسهل لعبيده ويدبّر ملكه حسب مشيئته (أخواتنا بالذات في السعودية والخليج معاهم قرشين زيادة وفي نفس الوقت بيحبوا أوي الحكايات دي).  خلينا بالتالي ننتقل للنقطة اللي بعد كده على طول ونستغل الوقت في أمور أكثر جدوى. (ربما لاحقا ـ وفي ظروف أفضل مفيهاش نظام المسلسلات ده ـ نبقا نحاول نفهم بالتفصيل ماذا يفعل حقا فضيلة الشيخ). 


*ثالثا: أين يقف العالم؟*
أعرض عليك في المقابل هذا الفيديو(3) وفيه ترى علاج إعجازي حقيقي للسرطان على الهواء مباشرة ـ صوت وصورة ـ وفي إطار طبي كامل! هذا الرجل ـ *جريج برادن *ـ من أشهر الباحثين حاليا في هذا المجال بالعالم وله *عدة كتب *هامة، وهذا جزء صغير من محاضرته في إيطاليا قبل أعوام:

[YOUTUBE]ldy-xg26xmU[/YOUTUBE]​
طبعا أوافق شخصيا على كل ما يقول برادن هنا ولكن ليس تماما. (أتحفظ تحديدا على ذلك الجزء الذي يشبه أفكار حركة الـ"New Age": فيلم "السر" و"قانون الجذب" وكل هذه الأمور). على أي حال كل ما يعنيني حقيقة هنا هو فقط هذا الفيلم القصير الذي عرضه برادن للجمهور الإيطالي وهذا المستشفي الصيني الذي لا يعتمد على أية أدوية، أو كما يسميه: Medicineless Hospital. بكل حال ـ وبغض النظر عن مدى اتفاقي شخصيا مع برادن ـ نحن هنا كما هو واضح بدأنا أخيرا "*نتكلم جد*" يا أستاذ ياسر  (مع احترامي طبعا لك ولفضيلة الملا وكل أصحاب الفيديوهات الشبيهة والتي أتيت حضرتك مشكورا بعينة فقط منها).(4)


كنت أود الحديث أكثر عن المستوى الطاقيّ أو الروحي وعن طاقات الشفاء عموما وأيضا عن السيد المسيح وعن تلك "*القــوة*" الغامضة التي خرجت منه وشعر بها عندما لمسته المرأة النازفة، ولكن أطلنا بالفعل كثيرا والموضوع كما ترى في غاية الاتساع والثراء. أكتفي من ثم بهذا القدر وأعتقد أنه يكفيك أيضا لتدرك معي على الأقل كم هو عميق حقا هذا الأمر *وكم هو رائع بل باهر عموما هذا الوجود الذي نحياه! * أشكرك في الختام على هذا الموضوع الهام (ليتك لا تقتله بهذه الحكايات والمسلسلات)، كما أعتذر مرة أخرى لأنني فعلا لن أستطيع العودة أو حتى التعليق هنا مرة أخرى (*وبالتالي لا تشغل نفسك أنت أيضا بأي ردود*). تحياتي ختاما مع محبتي وحتى نلتقي. 

_____________________________


(1) ومن هنا نفهم الفرق *الجذري *بين السيد المسيح وأي "معالج" آخر. لم يكن السيد المسيح حقا يعالج كأي "معالج روحاني" عرفناه أو رأيناه، بل كان السيد له المجد ـ وهو تجسد العقل الإلهي ذاته ـ بالأحرى "يحذف" المرض مباشرة *من المستوى السببي *نفسه، يمحوه من العقل الكلي تماما، ومن هنا جاء سلطانه الرهيب بل *المطلق *فوق أعتى الشياطين! وحتى بعيدا عن المرض، كما نرى فيما حدث مع شجرة التين مثلا: يسأل الجهلاء في هذه الشبهة الشهيرة: *لماذا لعن التينة؟ لماذا يبست؟ ما ذنب التينة المسكينة؟ *هذا في الحقيقة ليس إلا جهلا تاما بطبيعة الوجود وكيف تظهر الأشياء والكائنات حقا. إن التينة لا وجود لها ابتداء في ذاتها حتى يمكن وصفها بالمسكينة أو غير المسكينة. التينة لا توجد إلا بالعقل الكلي فقط، عقل المسيح نفسه، وهذا العقل بالتالي يقوم هنا بدور يشبه "البروجيكتور" السينمائي الذي يعرض "الفيلم" على شاشة الوجود! ما فعله السيد المسيح إذاً هو أنه قام فقط بـ"تصحيح" هذه التينة، فقط بعقله هو، فيبست "صورة" التينة بالتالي وظهر انعكاسها يابسا فوق "الشاشة"، ذلك كي لا تعطي انطباعا كاذبا بالإثمار بينما هي في الحقيقة غير مثمرة! 

(2) يمكن أن يتسع نفس المنطق ليشمل الكسور أيضا والجروح والقطوع وحتى الحوادث وكل "العكوسات"، بل حتى الزلازل والبراكين وكل الظواهر الطبيعية المدمرة. كلها "*تعبيرات*" عن طاقات سلبية متحركة ومؤثرة: بينما يقرأها البعض بلغة *الشياطين *أو *الآلهة الغضبى*، يقرأها آخرون بلغة *الضغط والحرارة *وسائر اصطلاحات العلم المادية البحتة، على حين يعجز فريق ثالث عن قراءتها كليا ويكتفي بشرحها وفق ثقافة "الابتلاء" أو "التجارب" أو "القضاء والقدر".  

(3) يوجد على اليوتيوب فيديو جريج برادن الأصلي بدون ترجمة، وأيضا تتوفر محاضرة ميلانو كاملة (أيضا بدون ترجمة): الجزء الأول | الجزء الثاني.

(4) بعد ظهور هذا الفيديو بدأت البحث شخصيا عن هذا المستشفي العجيب، أولا لتوثيق هذا الذي أتى به برادن (رغم أنني أعرف الرجل وأثق به)، ثانيا للوصول إلى فهم أعمق كيف يحدث حقا مثل هذا الشفاء الفوري لأصعب الأمراض وأخطرها، وثالثا وأخيرا للإجابة عن سؤال هام: كيف "*سمحت*" شركات الدواء العملاقة بوجود هذا المستشفى أصلا، في الصين أو في غيرها؟ واختصارا فقد وجدت بالفعل أخيرا هذا المستشفى ووصلت للرجل الأول هناك صاحبها وصاحب هذا التكنيك العلاجي الإعجازي: طبيب اسمه الدكتور *منج بانج*. هذا الفيلم وهذا الذي يقوله برادن إذاً موثـّق مائة بالمائة، وأيضا علمي مائة بالمائة.

* * *
​
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (29 يونيو 2017)

عموما العقيدة اللي فيها هزيمة للشيطان هي اللي لها سلطان علي اخراجه من علي الشخص المريض 

اما العقيدة اللي بتؤمن بتوبة وهداية الجن  ليس لها اي سلطان عليه 

وبالتالي مصداقية العقيدة او عدمها بيرجع للعقيدة اللي قدرت تهزم الشيطان ....


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 يونيو 2017)

*

خادم البتول 

المعلومات الل كتبتها : جديدة عليا فعلا 

صحيح (مش ح أقدر أنكر) إن فيه  أجزاء ما فهمتهاش من كلامك 

لكن الفيديو : وضح أشياء غريبة 

يا إلهى : لما لا يستخدمون هذه التكنولوجيا فى العالم أجمع 

و كفانا عذابا مع الأمراض 

*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

انا موش عارف اصحابي وحبايبي مستعجلين ليه ونزلوا بالفيناله قوام قوام 

ياجمااااااااعه انا كاتب *يتبع* !!! يعني لسه :59: !!؟

انا كنت ناوي اقولكم القصة بتاعتي :close_tem
طبعا في حاجات مشتركة مع القصة دي
لان فعلا انا كان عندي تعب مشابه لصديقي ده
بس باعراض مختلفة .. والاعجب انها راحت لوحدها
بعد دعائي لربنا انه يشفيني وده كان في بلد اخر ومكانش في مصر

ولكن كنت بادور علي سبب ليه وده اللي خلاني اروح مع صاحبنا ده للشيوخ والدجل والحاجات دي ، وخلاني كمان اقف في الطابور عشان اخش مع اللي داخلين .. واخيرا خلاني اعمل قسطرة للاطمئنان لاحسن يكون عندي حاجة زي صاحبنا ده .. يعني مكانش فرجة بس :smile02

طبعا انا كده خلصت القصة ولكن مع اضافات وتعديل وحذف لا تغير من الاحداث في شئ 

ويتبقي اني احكيلكم عن اللي انا حسيت بيه لما لف الفوطة حوالين رقيتي بمنتهي الدقة واللي حصلي بعدها بايام في البيت واعتقد انه ليه علاقة 
بما حدث عند هذا الشيخ

دلوقتي ارد علي اصدقائي الجمال اللي شرفوني بالردود
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تصدق أنا كنت بدأت أتوغوش على أخته !*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى عاملة أية في كندا .. جوزها كويس معاها وألا لأءة !!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ياترى خلفت ؟ وعيالها بقيوا شكلهم أية دلوقتي ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]كويس أنك طمنتنا عليها .. فيك الخير والله يا ياسر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هبعت لـ " عبد يسوع المسيح " أطمنه على أخت صاحبك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو كمان كان قلقان أوي عليها  [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


ياعم واني مالي هو اني هاناسبوها ولا مؤاخذة 30:
وعبده اهوان لا قلقان ولا حاجة ومجابش سيرتها

سعاتك لما بتكتب سيناريو .. مش بتذكر الاحداث وملابساتها والظروف والجوابات النفسية المحيطة بيها :hlp: 
عشان الناس ماتنامش :a4: او ماتطلعش تضرب كف بكف :t16: او مش فاهمه حاجة :dntknw:، لازم شوية حبشتكنات ياعبووووود لزوم الصسبنس :budo:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أسف على التأخير ..
> الناس اللى بتشتغل فى الموضوع ده أربع أنواع ..
> * واحد بتاع ربنا ( موهبة أخراج الأرواح الشريرة ) ودى نسبة ضئيلة تكاد لا تذكر ...
> * واحد بتاع الشياطين ( يعنى بينه وبين الشيطان اتفاق ) ودول نسبتهم مش كتير ..
> ...


ولا يهمك ياقمر .. كفاية انك شرفتني في موضوعي
.....
يوم ورا يوم .. بتثبتلي ان دماغك جامده ومتكلفة

اجابات الاسئلة هي نفس اجاباتي ولا اي تعديل عليها

ونفس الشئ بالنسبة للمترددين

اما تقسيمات المشتغلين فانا فاهم انت ليه حطيت التقسيم الاولاني :yaka:

وتقسيماتك قريبة جدا من تقسيماتي
لكن هاضطر اختصرها للاتي

- ناس بتستعين بملائكة بعد استحضارها بالتعزيم
- ناس نصابة فعلا وبستعيني بالحيل والخداع وخفة اليد لايهام ضحاياهم

طبعا الملائكة التي تمس البشر وتؤذيهم نفسيا وعضويا هي ملائكة ساقطة خالفت الناموس الذي
وضعه الله بعدم التدخل​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شوفت ؟!! ... أهو الراجل أطمن أهوه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا ولي من أولياء الله الصالحين *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ :smile01
> *[FONT=&quot]بس تعالى هنا قولي ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية ( الهليكوبتر بريدج ) اللي جت لصاحبك دي ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأية علاقة الملائكة الساقطة والناجحة بـ .... كندا ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


الصراحة .. انت فعلا ولي من اولياء الله ..
انا شفت الوقت .. يعني انت بتكتب وهوه كمان
فيك شئ لله .. مدد ياعبووووووود مددددددددااااد

والله ياعبود انا نقلت اللي الدكاتره قالوه بالحرف
انما ايه داهون اني زيك بالظبط .. هليكوبتر هليكوبتر
لو فيه داكتور يشرحلنا يبقي كارتر خيره

كنكا :t23: .. يعني بحكيلك انه ربنا اكرمه وكده بعد الشدة تي ​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

خادم البتول قال:


> لا يا راجل؟!! هاهاها.. وجاي على نفسك ليه؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


معلش .. انت مأنسني للاخر عشان نفنطوا كلامك بعد فك الشفرة :696ks:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عموما العقيدة اللي فيها هزيمة للشيطان هي اللي لها سلطان علي اخراجه من علي الشخص المريض
> 
> اما العقيدة اللي بتؤمن بتوبة وهداية الجن  ليس لها اي سلطان عليه
> 
> وبالتالي مصداقية العقيدة او عدمها بيرجع للعقيدة اللي قدرت تهزم الشيطان ....


اهلا اهلا بالملكة .. كفارة

العقيدة ملهاش اي علاقة بالقصة دي
الناس دول مش انبياء ولا رسل ولا قالوا انهم كده

وهناك يشر كفرة بيطلعوا الشياطين يمكن بطريقة اقوي من المؤمنين .. ركزي معانا​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سيبك من إيرو ديه :w00t:
> 
> أنا متابعة معاك للآخر
> 
> ...


ماشي .. بس المهم مايكونش السؤال اخت صاحبك اسمها ايه لاني ممكن اكون عارفاها :t23: ؟؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> سعاتك لما بتكتب سيناريو .. مش بتذكر الاحداث وملابساتها والظروف والجوابات النفسية المحيطة بيها​


​ *[FONT=&quot]جدياً *​*[FONT=&quot]... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت المفروض عايز تناقش جزئية العلاج الروحي على يد رجال الدين أو غيرهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخترت عنوان الملائكة الساقطة والأرواح الشريرة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبتسترشد بواقعة حقيقية حصلت لك شخصياً أنت وصديقك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]المفترض سرد الوقائع .. ثم .. رأيك الشخصي وتحليلك .. ثم .. تبدأ المناقشات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت شتت الموضوع بدخولك في تفاصيل غير ذات جدوى أو لها علاقة بالموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]نوعية هذه المواضيع ليست في حاجة إلي سيناريوهات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل في حاجة إلي ترتيب للأفكار وتدرج الوقائع حتى الوصول إلي الغرض منه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

طيب لان الاقتبتسات المِفَرطة بتاخد وقت فانا هاكوبي كلامك واكتب تحتية التعليق
.................

*أولا السؤال الرئيسي
**هل هذه الارواح يمكن ان تتسبب في الامراض العضوية والنفسية؟
*الحقيقة ده مكانش السؤال الرئيسي .. الاولاني هو اللي كان السؤال الرئيسي وهو :
هل اخراج الملائكة الساقطة والارواح والشياطين الشريرة من الاجساد لها علاقة بالدين ؟
علشان كده حطيته في الاول
الإجابة في رأيي البسيط والمتواضع جدا هي *نعم *أستاذنا  الحبيب، بلا أدنى شك. تحفظي الوحيد هنا هو فقط كلمة "تتسبب" وماذا تعني  حقا، كما أشرت بالفعل سابقا في موضع آخر. هذه على أي حال هي الإجابة  باختصار ولكن أضيف أيضا ما يلي لأجل الفهم وإزالة أي لبس أو تناقض: 

هناك بوجه عام ثلاثة مستويات للوجود في عالمنا: المستوى *السببي*، والمستوى *الروحي*، والمستوى *المادي. *هذه المستويات تتأسس وتتداخل ويقوم بعضها فوق بعض. يعني لكي يظهر أي شيء بهذا العالم لابد *أولا *أن  يوجد في المستوى السببي، ثم ينعكس في المستوى الروحي، ثم يظهر أخيرا في  المستوى المادي. كل ما تراه وتسجله حواسك في هذا العالم إذاُ ـ كله بلا  استثناء ـ له "معادل" روحي إذا جاز التعبير، كما أن كله بلا استثناء لابد  أن "ينشأ" أولا في المستوى السببي (ولهذا تحديدا نسميه "*السببي*" فهو سبب كل شيء). 
الحقيقة مافهمتش اي حاجة .. انا اللي اعرفه ان الوجود المادي ياتي اولا لانه الاصل (فلا سببي ولا روحي الا بوجود مادي) ثم ياتي السببي (المتغيرات في حياتنا) ثم الروحي وهو الاختيار من بين هذه المتغيرات المتاحة التي نتعامل معها يوميا

هذا المستوى السببيّ بالتالي هو "*العقل الإلهي*" نفسه، مع بعض  التجاوز. هذا هو اللوجوس، "الابن" في اللغة والفهم المسيحي، "بهاء مجد  اللاهوت ورسم جوهره" حسب وصف الرسول. بالتالي في هذا "النور الإلهي" ـ ومنه  ـ يظهر كل شيء، فالشيء "*يوجد*" بمجرد "*معرفة*" الله عقلا له، ثم من هناك تبدأ رحلة التجلي والظهور. ولأن هذا هو العقل الإلهي ـ أو بتعبير أدق "*العقل الكليّ*" ـ نسمي هذا المستوى أيضا "المستوى العقلي" أحيانا.
حضرتك انا ماليش دعوة باللاهوتيات .. عايز تناقشني فيها اتفضل في قسم الرد علي الشبهات وانا معاك للصبح .. دا انت لقطة :closedeye

يمكن بالمثل وصف المستوى الروحي بـ"الطاقيّ" أيضا، لأنه يرتبط بـ"*طاقات*" ما زال العلم يحاول فهمها ورصدها، ورغم أننا حققنا بالفعل بعض النجاح *معمليا*  فإننا نعرف أن العلم لا يمكنه أبدا الإحاطة بهذا المستوى تماما، لأن بعض  الطاقات ـ الطاقات الأكثر رهافة وعلوا ـ هي بالأحرى طاقات إلهية تفوق العقل  والإدراك كليا في درجة رهافتها وسموها (طاقات ترتبط مباشرة حسب اللغة  والفهم المسيحي بروح الله القدوس). 
شرحة زي الرد اللي فات ..

ثم أخيرا يظهر العالم المادي أو الفيزيائيّّ كما نعرفه وكما تسجله حواسنا  وكما يقوم العلم التجريبي عموما بدراسته، فهذا هو ميدان العلم الرئيسي. 
تمام والعلم ده سجل خوارق لما هو متعارف عليه من القوانين المادية المحسوسة .. في حالة تعدي علي الناموس المتعارف عليه

وعليه فكما ترى: المقارنة التقليدية بين نموذج *الشياطين* القديم من جهة (في المستوى الروحي الطاقيّ) ونموذج *الفيروسات *الطبي الحديث من جهة أخرى (في المستوى الماديّ الفيزيائيّ) مقارنة لا معنى لها، بل لا تستقيم ابتداء، لأنها مقارنة بين *مستويين مختلفين جذريا وكليا من مستويات الوجود. *المرض  نفسه لا شأن له بهذا أو ذاك، إذ يوجد بالمستوى السببي أو العقلي أولا (رغم  أن الله لم يخلقه، ولكن هذه قصة أخرى). بل أكثر من ذلك: المرض *لا يوجد حقيقة إلا بهذا المستوى السببي*، الخفيّ تماما عن حواسنا وإدراكنا! ما نراه في عالمنا هو فقط "*انعكاس*" هذا المرض ليس المرض نفسه، كأنها *صورة في مرآة*. فإذا كنا في العالم "الروحي" فإن المرض ينعكس هناك بما يتناسب مع ذلك العالم، أي في هيئة *تكوينات الطاقة التي نسميها الأرواح أو الشياطين.* أما إذا كنا في العالم الماديّ فإن نفس المرض ينعكس ولكن بما يتناسب أيضا مع هذا العالم، أي في هيئة *تكوينات بيولوجية نسميها فيروسات، أو بكتريا*.(1) (وفي أغلب الحالات يرتبط كل ذلك مع بعضه بعضا: الورم مثلا أو الضمور أو الالتهاب أو الخلل عموما هو "*المعادل*" المادي لهذه الطاقة السلبية.. هو "*الصورة*" المادية لتلك الطاقة المختلة أو التدميرية ـ أو "الشيطانية" ـ الحبيسة بالجسد! علاج أحدهما من ثم يؤدي *بالضرورة *إلى علاج الآخر).(2)
لا معلش سعادتك فاهم غلط .. وبمنتهي الوضوح عشان السادة الاعضاء يفهموا انت كاتب ايه 
ليس هناك عالمان .. بل هو عالم واحد مادي .. وان كنت تعتقد ان المرض انعكاس من عالم روحي فانت مخطئ .. كله عالم مادي واااااحد ولكن مستوي الادراك والحس البشري لم يتوصل الي علم يحوله الي حواسك البشرية ليكون ظاهرا لك .. 
مثال .. ذبذبات الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية انت لاتراها بعينك او تسمعها باذنك لانك غير معد ماديا لذلك ولكن ان اخترعت جهازا يستطيع التقاطها وتحويلها الي صورة توافق الموجات التي يمكن لعيناك او اذناك ان تلتقطها .. فستصبح مبصرا بها ولن تكون غيبيات .. حتي في الكائنات الحية كالحيوانات يختلف التقاط ورصد هذه الموجات من حيوان لاخر حسب تكوينه المادي المعد لذلك سلفا بالخلقة 
 
أطلت كثيرا عما كنت أتوقع رغم الاختصار الشديد! دعنا على أي حال نختم بنقطتين أكثر اختصارا:
*ثانيا: فيديوهات فضيلة الملا*
طبعا لا تعليق.   ده "أكل عيش" والراجل حتى ترك رقم تليفونه مع كل فيديو في اليوتيوب.  بالتالي لا تعليق ربنا يسهل لعبيده ويدبّر ملكه حسب مشيئته (أخواتنا بالذات  في السعودية والخليج معاهم قرشين زيادة وفي نفس الوقت بيحبوا أوي الحكايات  دي).   خلينا بالتالي ننتقل للنقطة اللي بعد كده على طول ونستغل الوقت في أمور  أكثر جدوى. (ربما لاحقا ـ وفي ظروف أفضل مفيهاش نظام المسلسلات ده ـ نبقا  نحاول نفهم بالتفصيل ماذا يفعل حقا فضيلة الشيخ). 
سعاتك متفرجتش كويس .. الراجل فاتح مستشفي زي المستشفي الصيني اللي انت ذكرتها وبدون دواء ووريتنا الفيديو بتاعها .. وهو لا يتقاضي اجر نهائي (فلوس يعني) وللرجل فيديو فيه اخ من اللي تم شفائهم جابله معزة .. وقاله ارجو ان تقبلها لاني اعلم انك لاتاخذ نقودا .. فردها له .. وقاله يعني ماباخدش فلوس يبقي حاخد معيز :t7:

*ثالثا: أين يقف العالم؟*
أعرض عليك في المقابل هذا الفيديو(3) وفيه ترى علاج إعجازي حقيقي للسرطان على الهواء مباشرة ـ صوت وصورة ـ وفي إطار طبي كامل! هذا الرجل ـ *جريج برادن *ـ من أشهر الباحثين حاليا في هذا المجال بالعالم وله *عدة كتب *هامة، وهذا جزء صغير من محاضرته في إيطاليا قبل أعوام
شفت الفيديو والراجل ده علي قده قوي ومش فاهم ايوتها حاجة .. وفي اعضاء هنا بيفهمو احسن منه بمراحل وممكن اقولك اسماء لو عايز .. الصينين اللي في المستشفي ده زيهم زي صاحبنا الملا علي كده .. بيستعينوا بالملائكة للشفاء لان طاقة الملائكة اعلي من طاقة البشر بمراحل
الملا علي بيشفي من السرطان وبيشفي من الشلل والكبد والايدز والناصور وبلاوي ... ايه رايك .. تحب احطلك الفيديوهات :t9:
ولو صورت اللي بيحصل للمرضي دول بنفس جهاز الايكو بتاع الفيلسوف اللي في الفيديو هتلاقي نفس اللي بيحصل عند الصينيين هو اللي بيحصل في مستشفي الملا علي .. بتاع الطب الروحي الذي يعالج بدون دواء ههههههه


كنت أود الحديث أكثر عن المستوى الطاقيّ أو الروحي وعن طاقات الشفاء عموما وأيضا عن السيد المسيح وعن تلك "*القــوة*"  الغامضة التي خرجت منه وشعر بها عندما لمسته المرأة النازفة، ولكن أطلنا  بالفعل كثيرا والموضوع كما ترى في غاية الاتساع والثراء. أكتفي من ثم بهذا  القدر وأعتقد أنه يكفيك أيضا لتدرك معي على الأقل كم هو عميق حقا هذا الأمر  *وكم هو رائع بل باهر عموما هذا الوجود الذي نحياه! *  أشكرك في الختام على هذا الموضوع الهام (ليتك لا تقتله بهذه الحكايات  والمسلسلات)، كما أعتذر مرة أخرى لأنني فعلا لن أستطيع العودة أو حتى  التعليق هنا مرة أخرى (*وبالتالي لا تشغل نفسك أنت أيضا بأي ردود*). تحياتي ختاما مع محبتي وحتى نلتقي. 
ياخسارة .. كان نفسي تستطيع العودة عشان نتبادل الافكار لتعم الفائدة ولا شكر علي واجب انت نورت الموضوع بصراحة .. 
اما المسلسلات فالفضل يعود فيها لايريني واسلوبها القصصي الشيق .. هو كله هايبقي جد بيور بنسبة 100 في ال 100 يعني .. اكيد لا مع شوية تحابيش ايرينية

نورتني
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (29 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]جدياً *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت المفروض عايز تناقش جزئية العلاج الروحي على يد رجال الدين أو غيرهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأخترت عنوان الملائكة الساقطة والأرواح الشريرة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبتسترشد بواقعة حقيقية حصلت لك شخصياً أنت وصديقك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]المفترض سرد الوقائع .. ثم .. رأيك الشخصي وتحليلك .. ثم .. تبدأ المناقشات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت شتت الموضوع بدخولك في تفاصيل غير ذات جدوى أو لها علاقة بالموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]نوعية هذه المواضيع ليست في حاجة إلي سيناريوهات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل في حاجة إلي ترتيب للأفكار وتدرج الوقائع حتى الوصول إلي الغرض منه[/FONT]*​


[/FONT]
والله ياعبوووود كلامك مظبوط .. بس هي ايريني 
اللي بهتت عليا :heat: .. حاضر الموضوع الجاي اوعدك يكون كده بس مش هايكون بالألف والمسطرة اصله موش بحث يعني .. ​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> حاضر الموضوع الجاي اوعدك يكون كده بس مش هايكون بالألف والمسطرة اصله موش بحث يعني .. ​


 *طاب سؤال ليك أنت و "خادم البتول"*

*عندي سؤال عن "المُلا" و عن الدكتور " بينج بونج"*​ *لماذا أنحصر علمهم في فيديوهات ع اليوتيوب ؟*​ *لو كانوا صادقين .. لأصبحوا قِبلة لملايين المرضى *

* أنا أخويا مات بالسرطان ولف أكبر مستشفيات مصر*​ *وكشف عليه بروفيسورات أجانب هنا وأرسلنا التحاليل لألمانيا وفرنسا لأكبر أخصائيين هناك  *​ *وسألنا طوب الأرض .. ومحدش منهم جاب سيرة "المُلا" ولا "بينج بونج" *

*يعني انتم تسمعوا عنهم وأكبر أخصائيين العالم مسمعوش ولا عرفوا ؟!!*

*يعني كنا سفرناه الصين .. تذكرة الصين والإقامة بكام يعني ؟!!*

* بقى سرطان المثانة بِخ في تلات دقايق !! ... 
رااااح بدعاء شوية دراويش مخابيل ؟*

*مكنش حد غُلب .. وألا أية رأيكم ؟*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *طاب سؤال ليك أنت و "خادم البتول"*
> 
> *عندي سؤال عن "المُلا" و عن الدكتور " بينج بونج"*​ *لماذا أنحصر علمهم في فيديوهات ع اليوتيوب ؟*​ *لو كانوا صادقين .. لأصبحوا قِبلة لملايين المرضى *
> 
> ...


 
والله ياعبووووووود انا هانتهز سؤالك ده عشان 
ابتدي احلل اللي حصل قدامي ومعايا

ليه الشيخ بيقولهم  مدوا ايديكم لقدام واللي ماينامش من الخوف يبتدي يمسك صباعه الصغير ويتنيه للخلف

واللي يظل يقاوم .. يحاول يكسر وعيه وارادته عن
طريق خنقة بالفوطة

خلاصة ماحدث لي هو كان تشتيت انتباهي وتركيزي في اعصابي والتحكم بها في سائر جسدي الي فكرة اخري .. وهي الالم ومحاولة رده
وبالتالي عدم التفكير بتركيز في سائر جسدي

مما يجعل جسدي مفتوح لاي ملاك ياخذ مقعد
السيطرة علي الاعصاب بالكامل

يعني ساعة لما خنقني بالفوطة انا حسيت باللي حصل قبل ما افقد الوعي .. وهو صاعقة كهربائية شلتني واصابتني في عمودي الفقري وخلف راسي

باختصار .. حد احتل مركز الاعصاب الواعية في الراس .. بدليل الاصوات اللي سمعتها من رجالة
وهي مقاربة جدا لاصوات الستات .. ازاي احبال صوتية لرجل تؤدي صوت سيدة

واللي انا مقلتوش .. ان بعد يومين من القصة دي اتكرر معايا لحوالي اسبوع نفس الاحساس اللي مع الفوطة
وهو  اني بالليل وانا بابتدي اروح في النوم .. كنت باحس بحالة صرع (كهربا في الضهر) بتخليني مشلول لمدة ثانيتين مع مقاومة شديدة مني ليها .. 

والاعجب ان قبل الحالة دي كنت باسمع طنين في وداني لمدة ثانيتين وبحس بجسمي بيتهز بذبذبات خفيفة جدا .. لدرجة اني بقيت اتوقع الشوك قبل ماتيجي في ضهري فعلي طول مقاومتي بتكون جاهزة .. مش زي المرة الاولانية لما طولت معايا

يعني بالضبط زي لما بتقرب من عمود كهربا جهد عالي يقوم شعر جسمك وجلدك يتذبذب معاه وبعدين هب
صدمة كهربا في الضهر تجيبلك شلل مع مقاومة مني شديدة تقوم تروح .. بس بجد هي مش ثواني .. لكن مجهدة جدا جدا جدا .. لان تنفسي كان بيتوقف وانا بقاوم وبعد فترة اختفت لوحدها

وانا توقعت ان الشيخ هو اللي بيبعت الملايكة دي للناس اللي راحتله عشان تصرعها وتخليها زي الراجل ابو مكنة تقوم ترجعله وتقوله الحقني يقوم يبتزها ماديا صح
مش مجرد برطمان البطيخ ابو 100 جنيه هو اللي هايعيشة يعني

ارجع لسؤالك .. الناس دي في الاول مابتكونش معروفة .. لكن بعد كده بتبقي الناس عليها بالضرب بالجزم .. وفيه فيديوهات لواحدة مشهورة في اسكندرية اسمها الشيخة نادية .. تبص للناس اللي رايحين لها تقول دا يوم القيامة
بال 100 الف يوميا وعلاج جماعي

طبعا شئ لا يصدق ان ده في مصر

طب انت عارف ان الشيخ اللي انا رحتله ده بطل يشتغل علي الناس .. وجهات ما شغلته معاها
ودا من كلام ناس راحوله ..

المهم ان دي حقائق موثقة امام الاعين وبشهادة الناس وعائلاتهم واقاربهم

والاطباء طبعا مش هايتعملوا مع الحاجات دي لانها حاليا خارج اطار العلم

انا ياعبوووود .. اتوقع انه في يوم هاييحي هاتلبس نظارة تشوف بيها الملايكة في شكلها الحقيقي​


----------



## خادم البتول (30 يونيو 2017)

طيب يا أستاذ *ياسر *نشكر ربنا.. أنا راجع بس اطمئن إن مفيش سوء فهم كالعادة.. (مشكلة حياتي هي سوء الفهم، خاصة على الإنترنت حيث الناس بلا وجوه ولا أسماء! بالمناسبة سبب خروجي من هذا المنتدى نفسه قبل سنوات ـ دون عودة حقيقية حتى الآن ـ كانت أيضا سوء الفهم)! بالتالي "*عدم *الفهم" ده بالعكس يسعدني جدا، طبعا أحسن ألف مرة من "سوء الفهم".. فنشكر ربنا ده تقدم كبيبببر. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 كمان أحب اقول ـ صدق أو لا تصدق ـ إن حكايتك كانت *جميلة *وأيضا طريقة عرضك كمان جميلة.. أقولها بكل صدق، أنا شخصيا معجب جدا بالقصة.. يا ريتك قدمتها في قسم الكتابات ولو حتى على حلقات زي ما عملت هنا.. المشكلة بالتالي كانت فقط "*السياق*".. بالضبط زي ما تدخل مكتبة تلاقي رواية مثلا في قسم الفيزياء، أو ديوان شعر في قسم البيولوجي.. زوار هذا القسم ممكن للأسف يرموا الكتاب ده بالذات من الشباك رغم إنه قد يكون كتاب رائع في قسمه الطبيعي! يللا خيرها في غيرها.

طبعا أعتذر لعدم الرد لأني كما قلت لا أملك الوقت بل حتى لم يكن مقدرا أن أعود أصلا. قرأت على أي حال ما كتبته سريعا وأقول في فقرة واحدة: حسنا، احذف كل اللاهوت من رسالتي واقرأها مرة ثانية لا مشكلة أبدا. اللاهوت ليس من صلب الرسالة بل أضفته عَرَضا لأجل القارئ المسيحي حتى يستطيع الربط والمرجعية لا أكثر. وأما كونه عالم واحد أم اثنين أم ثلاثة فيا أستاذنا الحبيب عفوا ماذا تقول؟ كل هذه "*نماذج*" و"*خرائط*" للشرح والتفسير وليست أبدا "حقائق حرفية". يعني *فرويد *مثلا لما قسم العقل إلى "عقل واعي" و"عقل باطن" هل ده معناه إن العقل *دورين *فعلا فوق بعض، كده بالمعنى الحرفي؟  دي كلها مجرد "موديلات" أو "خرائط" فقط لغرض الشرح والتوضيح لا أكثر. بالتالي ليس عندي شخصيا أية مشكلة (*ولا يغيّر هذا من نتائجي أبدا*) إذا كنت تفضل نموذج "العالم الواحد" والموجات غير المرئية والأبعاد فوق البعد الثالث إلخ. بالعكس هذا النموذج أفضل إذا فهمناه كويس. فضلا اقرأ رسالتي بهدوء مرة أخرى *وخذ وقتك*، وأشكرك على كل حال على الاهتمام طبعا. 

* * *​
*إيريني *أشكر متابعتك وأعتذر عن أي صعوبة أو غموض.. ده طبعا سببه الاختصار والضغط الشديد جدا حتى لا تطول الرسالة. على أي حال أنا طبعا تحت أمرك في أي شرح جديد ولكن بعد أن ينتهي أستاذنا *ياسر *تماما وتنتهي أي نقاشات هنا. أما الفيديو وملاحظتك فهذا لا شيء بالنسبة للحقيقة المفجعة: نحن المفروض أن نكون في *عالم يخلو تماما من السرطان* (مرة أخرى أؤكد: يخلو تماما من السرطان). لدينا العلاج بالفعل ومنذ *ثلاثينيات *القرن الماضي، ومن قلب الغرب نفسه ليس من الصين الغريبة العجيبة أو من آسيا كلها، وهو علاج معتمد تم تجريبه وتسجيله بأمريكا نفسها ونسبة نجاحه مائة بالمائة (ولا يستخدم لا الكيماوي ولا الإشعاع)! إشي خيال يا ناس! طبعا ده ناهيكي عن كل التقنيات والأجهزة الشبيهة بأوروبا (خاصة إيطاليا). لكن *فين بقا العلاج ده؟ حد أصلا يسمع حتى عنه؟ *نعم، الحقيقة *مفجعة *يا سيدتي، ربنا يرحمنا ويبعد عن الجميع كل شر!

(بالمناسبة: المستشفي الصيني المشار إليه في الفيديو تم بالفعل إغلاقه أخيرا هو نفسه بعد حروب شرسة مع شركات الدواء العملاقة ومؤسسة الطب الغربية)!

* * *​
*عبــود* كما سمعت توا هذا المستشفي بالفعل تم إغلاقه (وإن كان الرجل نفسه موجود حي يرزق وفيما أعلم يقيم أحيانا مع مساعديه لقاءات علاجية مفتوحة في الهواء الطلق وفي الحدائق العامة). أيضا هو ليس "بنج بونج" فقط الذي يفعل هذا، وليس "دعاء دراويش مخابيل"! أنا جبت فيديو قلبت الانترنت عشان ألاقي نسخة مترجمة ليه وكل ده عشان نتجنب كل هذا *الخلط*، ومع ذلك مفيش فايدة! الحقيقة أنا حتى أتحفظ على وضع هذا العالم العبقري مع فضيلة الملا في قائمة واحدة، لكن طبعا مش عايز أتكلم احتراما بس للأستاذ ياسر وما يعتقد! شوف يا أستاذ عبود: بالنسبة للسؤال الأول: هل دكاترة العالم ميعرفوش واحنا هنا نعرف؟ الإجابة: دكاترة العالم بعضهم يعرف ولكن معظمهم للأسف ميعرفش (بالمناسبة ضعفي غير طبيب ولكني متخصص في هذا الأمر ولي فيه عدة أوراق وبحوث). اسأل أي حد حتى في مصر هنا من باب الاختبار عن دكتور "*رويال رايف*" مثلا بتاع أمريكا نفسها اللي وصل لعلاج السرطان من الثلاثينات! شوف كام دكتور أورام يعرفه، واهو ده أمريكي يعني كل شيء عنه بالانجليزي وبلغتهم ومتاح تماما تلاقي المقالات القديمة عنه حتى على الشبكة!

بعد كده ح تلاقي إن حتى القلة اللي يعرفوا عن طبيب مثل هذا البنج بونج مش كلهم بيتحمسوا للأمر أصلا، بالعكس غالبا *بيقاوموه *ولو نفسيا، وده طبيعي لأنه بينتقص إلى حد ما من تميّزهم ومن دراستهم وجهدهم بل حتى بيطعن في علمهم نفسه حسب المدرسة الغربية، ناهيك عن عملهم نفسه أو "الكارير" بتاعهم كله. تذكر أيضا علاوة على كده إن العلم نفسه أصبح "ديانة" عند كثيرين وإن *الموضوعية *بالتالي ممكن تكون مفقودة حتى عند العلماء نفسهم! أما السؤال الثاني: هل لو كان أخوك راح الصين كان ممكن يعالجوه هناك؟ السؤال ده صعب! نظريا الإجابة قد تكون "*نعم*"، بالفعل، لكن طبعا الحقيقة أعمق من كده شوية: هو إيه أصلا اللي جاب له سرطان؟  بالتالي بلاش ننظر تحت أقدامنا ونشوف بس السرطان، خلينا نبص على *الصورة كلها. *أخوك في النهاية مات! سؤالنا الحقيقي هنا بالتالي هو سؤال "*القدر*" نفسه، بل حتى سؤال "*الحقيقة*" كلها ما هو الله وما هو الإنسان ولماذا نموت ولماذا نحن أصلا هنا وما هذا الكون وكيف يدور إلخ إلخ إلخ! 

* * *​
*الملكة هيلانه *منورة الدنيا كلها ألف حمد الله على سلامتك يا قمر وربنا ما يحرمنا أبدا من طلتك الجميلة. 

أكتفي بهذا القدر يا أخوتي وأعتذر بصدق للجميع على أن أعود إن شاء الله بعد أن تنتهي كل النقاشات هنا للإجابة عن أي سؤال ـ إن كان هناك أي سؤال ـ مع عاطر تحياتي ومحبتي. 

* * *​​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 يونيو 2017)

طيب يا أستاذ *ياسر *نشكر ربنا.. 
يعني ايريني وعبوووود وهيلانة حطتهم بالاحمر وانا بالاسود .. انت زعلان مني ؟

أنا راجع بس اطمئن إن مفيش سوء فهم كالعادة.. (مشكلة حياتي هي سوء الفهم، خاصة على الإنترنت حيث الناس بلا وجوه ولا أسماء! بالمناسبة سبب خروجي من هذا المنتدى نفسه قبل سنوات ـ دون عودة حقيقية حتى الآن ـ كانت أيضا سوء الفهم)! 
وانا قاصد اعاكسك في ردودي عليك .. علشان ارجعك تكتب بالرغم من انشغالك الجامد
انت فاكر إن انا جاي من ورا الـ  Buffalo :08:

بالتالي "*عدم *الفهم" ده بالعكس يسعدني جدا، طبعا أحسن ألف مرة من "سوء الفهم".. فنشكر ربنا ده تقدم كبيبببر. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



طيب ما نمشيها امثلة ورا كل جزء نظري عشان الفكرة توصل .. انا اديت امثلة عادي

كمان أحب اقول ـ صدق أو لا تصدق ـ إن حكايتك كانت *جميلة *وأيضا طريقة عرضك كمان جميلة.. أقولها بكل صدق، أنا شخصيا معجب جدا بالقصة.. يا ريتك قدمتها في قسم الكتابات ولو حتى على حلقات زي ما عملت هنا.. المشكلة بالتالي كانت فقط "*السياق*".. بالضبط زي ما تدخل مكتبة تلاقي رواية مثلا في قسم الفيزياء، أو ديوان شعر في قسم البيولوجي.. زوار هذا القسم ممكن للأسف يرموا الكتاب ده بالذات من الشباك رغم إنه قد يكون كتاب رائع في قسمه الطبيعي! يللا خيرها في غيرها.
طبعا اشكرك ياقمر من كل قلبي ولكن غالب العلوم منفدة علي بعضها دلوقتي لان الدايرة قربت تتقفل ويحصل تكامل بين كل العلوم
وده كمان بيحصل علي المستوي القصصي .. ينفع تعمل قصة خيال علمي من غير ما يكون جواها قصة حب زغننة

 طبعا أعتذر لعدم الرد لأني كما قلت لا أملك الوقت بل حتى لم يكن مقدرا أن أعود أصلا. 
ياباشا كان زمانك رديت .. انت كتبت نص صفحة لعاية دلوقتي 

قرأت على أي حال ما كتبته سريعا وأقول في فقرة واحدة: حسنا، احذف كل اللاهوت من رسالتي واقرأها مرة ثانية لا مشكلة أبدا.
تم الحذف من الموضوع وليس من عقلي .. فين وفين لما نلاقي اعضاء بيتكلموا في اللاهوت .. فينك يا ايمن 

 اللاهوت ليس من صلب الرسالة بل أضفته عَرَضا لأجل القارئ المسيحي حتى يستطيع الربط والمرجعية لا أكثر. 
والقارئ المسيحي ده .. معاه دكتوراه !!
مش مفروض الشرح يبقي ابسط من كده حتي عشان غير المسيحي يفهم .. اعتبره تبشير يا استاذنا .. والموضوع موضوعك بدون اي غضاضة او حساسية مني نهائيا

وأما كونه عالم واحد أم اثنين أم ثلاثة فيا أستاذنا الحبيب عفوا ماذا تقول؟ كل هذه "*نماذج*" و"*خرائط*" للشرح والتفسير وليست أبدا "حقائق حرفية". يعني *فرويد *مثلا لما قسم العقل إلى "عقل واعي" و"عقل باطن" هل ده معناه إن العقل *دورين *فعلا فوق بعض، كده بالمعنى الحرفي؟  
لا يافندم .. طبعا معناه عقل واحد مقسم من داخله وظيفيا الي واعي وباطن وهما جزءان منفصلان من اصل واحد .. وهو العقل

اما في حالتنا فالتقسيم بيكون حسب المصطلح  المستخدم يافندم ..

لما جي اقول العالم المادي والعالم الروحي .. ماينفعشي .. ليه ؟
لان كلمة الروحي دي حضتك مشمولة من ضمن العالم المادي .. 
يعني الملائكة والارواح والشياطين هما اساسا من العالم المادي .. كون انك لا تدركهم كإنسان .. لا يعني انهم غير موجودين كمادة في العالم المادي ..
عشان كده ماينفعش اقول العالم المادي .. والعالم الروحي .. ماينفعش اقارن كُل بجزء
لكن ممكن كل بكل او جزء بجزء 
لو مُصِر .. نقدر نقول "الروحانيات في العالم المادي" .. الجزء من الكل
وضحت كده 

دي كلها مجرد "موديلات" أو "خرائط" فقط لغرض الشرح والتوضيح لا أكثر. بالتالي ليس عندي شخصيا أية مشكلة 
ولا انا يا فندم

(*ولا يغيّر هذا من نتائجي أبدا*) 
اللي هيا ايه يا افندم ؟

إذا كنت تفضل نموذج "العالم الواحد" والموجات غير المرئية والأبعاد فوق البعد الثالث إلخ. بالعكس هذا النموذج أفضل إذا فهمناه كويس. فضلا اقرأ رسالتي بهدوء مرة أخرى *وخذ وقتك*، وأشكرك على كل حال على الاهتمام طبعا. 
قراتها وعلقت عليها كمان .. وبالفعل انا مهتم .. وارجو ان تعود الي المنتدي فانا واثق ان لديك وقتا حتي لو معندكش وقت ومستعجل ... علي الاقل وقت صغنن جدا يكفي للرد السريع​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (30 يونيو 2017)

الخادم بيتكلم عن الطب البديل والعلاج بالطاقه 
وموضوع ياسر عن الملائكه الشريره والارواح
الحائره ونصابين اللي بيشتغلو الناس ويعالجوهم
مش فاهمه ليه بتخلطو المواضيع ببعض؟


----------



## خادم البتول (30 يونيو 2017)

يا صباح الخير والأنوار والبركات. لا طبعا يا أستاذ *ياسر *أنا أرجع بدون أي معاكسة وتحت أمرك في أي وقت وممنون جدا لاهتمامك. فقط لا أستطيع "المناقشة" حاليا لأنها تحتاج وقت وتركيز وإعداد إلخ. إنت لسه مثلا بتقول إن *الروحي جزء من المادي*! كده بالبساطة دي؟ طيب ده *بمزاجك *يعني وللا ده بناء على دراسة وبحث؟ إيه مصادرك هنا وإزاي *أسست *الكلام ده، وللا هي "*أراء*" حرة كل واحد بيقول رأيه وخلاص؟ طيب لماذا لا يكون العكس ويكون المادي هو اللي جزء من الروحي؟ أولا ما هو معنى المادي ومعني الروحي وما الفرق بينهما؟ بعبارة أخرى: ما هي "*التعريفات*" الأولى الأساسية وكيف يمكن أن يبدأ أي نقاش حقيقي بدون هذه التعريفات؟

طبعا لا أطلب إجابة هذه الأسئلة أبدا، حاشا وكلا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أنا فقط أعطيك عينة من المطلوب وأوضح لماذا لا أستطيع الدخول حاليا في هذا المعترك. أعتذر بالتالي عن النقاش وإن كنت دائما رهن الإشارة في أي سؤال أو رأي أو معلومة سريعة. يا أستاذ *ياسر.*

طيب ما نمشيها امثلة ورا كل جزء نظري عشان الفكرة توصل .. انا اديت امثلة عادي
طبعا مفيش أبدا أي مانع. أعطني الجزء الغامض أو الصعب وأنا بدوري إما أعطيك مثال عليه وإما مزيد من الشرح لبيان المقصود. كما قلت لإيريني أنا اختصرت بشدة وضغطت كثيرا حتى لا تكون رسالة مطوّلة جدا، بالتالي من الطبيعي أن نقوم بالشرح تفصيلا بعد ذلك. (وبالمناسبة الرسالة دي المقصودة هي خلاصة آلاف الصفحات حرفيا). يا أستاذ *ياسر.*

(ولا يغيّر هذا من نتائجي أبدا) اللي هيا ايه يا افندم ؟
نتائجي وكل ما بعنيني هنا هو الرد على فكرة واحدة محددة أنت شخصيا لم تطرحها ولكن غيرك طرحها وهي دائما حاضرة بقوة صراحة أو ضمنا في مثل هذه النقاشات. الفكرة دي بتقول ببساطة إن الأرواح والشياطين هي التفسير القديم البدائي المتخلف والخاطئ لما ثبت بالعلم الحديث أنه ـ مثلا ـ فيروسات، أو بكتريا، أو خلل كيميائي أو كهربي بالمخ، إلخ. الأرواح والشياطين في عالمنا اليوم ـ بالتالي ـ هي تعبير عن تراجع وتخلف، وكل مَن يعمل بهذا المجال هو حتما دجال مشعوذ، وفي أحسن الأحوال جاهل ضال مثل زبائنه. طبعا هذا هو الفكر الرئيسي عند العلماء وفي دوائر العلم عموما. مجرد أن تشير إلى الشياطين والأرواح في بعض الأماكن ـ كالجامعة مثلا (بالحارج أقصد طبعا) ـ مجرد الإشارة قد تكلف الأستاذ الجامعي مثلا وظيفته وربما كل مستقبله. هذا يوضح حجم الرعب الذي يشعر به العلماء الذين يريدون العمل بهذا المجال، وبالتالي فالمسألة مرفوضة تماما وكليا حتى لو كان التناول *علميا*. فقط في العقود الأخيرة تماما ظهر أخيرا الرواد مثل د. دين رادين الذين اقتحموا الميدان بشجاعة نادرة رغم كل هذا المناخ وكل تهديدات السلطات الأكاديمية والبحثية وحتى الإعلامية المتخصصة. عملي إذاً ونتائجي تأتي في هذا السياق: نحن نأخذ من هؤلاء العلماء وفي نفس الوقت نعطيهم. نأخذ منهم التجارب المعملية ونتائج المختبر وبالوقت ذاته نعطيهم الأساس الفلسفي والنظري (وحتى العملي أحيانا بالمعنى الرهباني أو الصوفي، وإن كانوا في المعمل بيفضلوا غالبا رهبان البوذية). الحقيقة نحن في النهاية نقول نفس الشيء تقريبا. والخلاصة ببساطة ـ فيما يخص الأرواح والشياطين ـ هي أنها ليست *أبدا *تخلفا أو تراجعا أو خطأ، بل *بالعكس *ربما يفوق هذا النموذج القديم في تفسير المرض نموذج الفيروسات نفسه وغيره من نماذج الطب الحديث. يا صباح الخير يا أستاذ *ياسر.* 

* * *​
*هيفـــاء *أتفق معاكي تماما انتي رائعة إنك لقطتي ده، احنا فعلا بتكلم في موضوعين مختلفين.. أما سر الخلط فهو ببساطة إني واخد الأرواح والشياطين جوا منظومة الطاقة دي، باعتبارها هي نفسها تكوينات من الطاقة. لكن طبعا أستاذنا *ياسر *للأسف *ضيّعني* *معاه *ـ كل دماغه فيما يبدو في "الملا الكردي" و"الشيخة نادية" والراجل ده اللي كان ح يكسر صباعه وكل بانوراما الدجل دي. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لكن شابوه يا دكتور ملاحظتك طبعا ممتازة. 

* * *​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2017)

خادم البتول قال:


> *عبــود* كما سمعت توا هذا *المستشفي بالفعل تم إغلاقه *(وإن كان الرجل نفسه موجود حي يرزق وفيما أعلم يقيم أحيانا مع مساعديه لقاءات علاجية مفتوحة في الهواء الطلق وفي الحدائق العامة).
> ......
> شوف يا أستاذ عبود:
> أما السؤال الثاني:* هل لو كان أخوك* راح الصين كان ممكن يعالجوه هناك؟ السؤال ده صعب! نظريا الإجابة قد تكون "*نعم*"، بالفعل، لكن طبعا الحقيقة أعمق من كده شوية:* هو إيه أصلا اللي جاب له سرطان؟*  بالتالي بلاش ننظر تحت أقدامنا ونشوف بس السرطان​


 *[FONT=&quot]المستشفى الصيني قفلت ؟! ... ع البركة .. كنت متوقع طبعاً  .. لكن *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا يوجد دولة في العالم كله فكرت أنها تحتضن هذا الصيني العبقري*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو على سبيل السياحة العلاجية التي تُدر المليارات ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بدل ما هو قاعد في الحديقة الدولية بتاعة بكين بيتشمس ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ألا يوجد رجال أعمال كبار بيستثمروا في مستشفيات ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني الراجل الإيطالي مش عارف يجيب له مستثمر أو ياخده على إيطاليا عنده ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا واحد من اللي قاعدين في القاعة دولى فكر فيها ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلهم كبروا وقالوا سبحان الله ... وشربوا إسبرسو ومشيوا  !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والتبرير موجود وجاهز طبعاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن ديناصورات الأدوية على مستوى العالم كله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحاربوا الطب البديل وطب الطاقة وبيقفلوا المستشفيات ويشردوا الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويحرموا الملايين من العلاج لترويج منتجاتهم ..

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مقلتش ولا سألت (هل) لو كان أخويا سافر الصين كان ممكن يعالجوه ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقرا كلامي صح ولاتحاول الألتفاف حول كلامي ووضعه في البرواز اللي أنت عايزه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت اللي جبت سيرة السرطان وأنت اللي حطيت لنا فيديو .. مش أنا  [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
ثم أنت طرحت عليا سؤال كمدخل لفلسفة ومتاهة لإخراس المعترضين السائلين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي هما تايهين ومش مؤمنين (حسب رؤيتك الإيمانية) التى يجب أن تُطبق على البشر كافة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سألتني  : - مين اللي  جاب لأخوك السرطان ؟ (مع أبتسامة) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الإجابة :  ( ربنا ) ...عادي يعني..  أية المشكلة ؟!! ( مع أبتسامة برضه)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما ربنا يعمل اللي هو عايزه ..مُلكه وهو حُر فيه .. وانا مُتقبل لكل القرارات الإلهية في حياتي [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]معنديش مشكلة المؤمنين دي بتاعة الفلسفة واللف والدوران ولي ذراع النصوص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأيجاد مُبررات لربنا وأفلسفه أمام الناس وأطلب منهم يؤمنوا بفلسفتي أنا بس 
وغير كدة يبقوا تايهيين ومش عارفين ومش مؤمنين !
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> طب انت عارف ان الشيخ اللي انا رحتله ده بطل يشتغل علي الناس .. وجهات ما شغلته معاها
> 
> ودا من كلام ناس راحوله ..​


​ *[FONT=&quot]كلام ناس مين ؟؟ .. ياعم أنسى ..تلاقيه لبس قضية نصب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عندك أسمه الرُباعي أقدر أقولك هو مشرف فين *​​ :smile02*[FONT=&quot]ع العموم .. دي تجربتك الشخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لغاية دلوقتي مش قادر أفهم منك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية علاقة حركات وتكتكات الشيخ بالأرواح الشريرة والملائكة الساقطة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن أنا شايفه مجرد دجال ومشعوذ وفيه منهم كتيررررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كان فيه واحد كدة زي الشيخ بتاعك دة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مشرف في سجن الإستئناف ... عمل الشويتين بتوعه دولي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكان بيعمل حركات ويطلع أصوات غريبة ومش مفهومة وفيه شاويشية ومخبرين خال عليهم كلامه[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمع الكلام دة رئيس مباحث السجن بعت جابه في مكتبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رن على قفاه حتة دين قلم صح الصح  مع شوية شتايم مباحثية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتجيب الجن بتوعك يا .... أمك يطلعوك من هنا  ؟
:fun_lol:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع تهديد بحبس إنفرادي في التأديب ومنع الزيارة عنه... باس رجله وجاب مية وزيت   
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً دة لو واحد بيتحكم في شياطين وأرواح وجن وعفاريت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كانوا ع الأقل منعوا رئيس المباحث من أنه يبعتر بكرامته الأرض

[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 يونيو 2017)

يا صباح الخير والأنوار والبركات. 
ياصباح الثكر والعسل والبيبسي​
لا طبعا يا أستاذ *ياسر *أنا أرجع بدون أي معاكسة وتحت أمرك في أي وقت وممنون جدا لاهتمامك.
انت رجعت خلاص يابيه .. حمدلله ع السلامة

​ فقط لا أستطيع "المناقشة" حاليا لأنها تحتاج وقت وتركيز وإعداد إلخ.
يابيه احنا بندردش وبنفضفض بافكارنا عن مشاهدات ليس الا .. ابقي ركز واعدد في قسم الشبهات او الاسئلة​
 إنت لسه مثلا بتقول إن *الروحي جزء من المادي*! كده بالبساطة دي؟ طيب ده *بمزاجك *يعني وللا ده بناء على دراسة وبحث؟ إيه مصادرك هنا وإزاي *أسست *الكلام ده، وللا هي "*أراء*" حرة كل واحد بيقول رأيه وخلاص؟ طيب لماذا لا يكون العكس ويكون المادي هو اللي جزء من الروحي؟ أولا ما هو معنى المادي ومعني الروحي وما الفرق بينهما؟ بعبارة أخرى: ما هي "*التعريفات*" الأولى الأساسية وكيف يمكن أن يبدأ أي نقاش حقيقي بدون هذه التعريفات؟
جميل جدا .. 
تعالي وباختصار شديد نحط قواعد علمية بسيطة جدا
الكون المادي ده .. عبارة عن طاقة (1)
الطاقة هي كم قابل للتغير او التحول (2)
عشان اوضح ماهية التغير والتحول
ندي مثال بسيط جدا :
- الماء هو شئ ملموس يمكن وضع كمية منه في يدي .. ولكن بعوامل معينة يتحول الي بخار لا يمكن وضعه في قبضة يدي ولكن يمكن رؤيته

اذا نحن في عالم طاقي كل عنصر فيه هو كم من الطاقة محدد الصفات والخواص .. عدم ادراكي له كله او بعضه لايعني انه غير موجود كمادة

طيب الناس بقي جابت منين كلمة "روحية" دي اللي مغلبانا ومحسسانا اننا بنتكلم عن خوارق فوق قوانين الطبيعة ؟ + انها افسحت مجال للدجل والشعوذة !!
الجواب هو ان الناس دي اعتبرت ان اي تغيير في المادة غير ملموس للادراك البشري هو "روحية" .. بمعني ابسط انها اعتبرت اي حدث مخالف لما اعتادت عليه هو "روحية" ومن هنا بدأت الخرافات
مثال للخرافات :
حجر يوارنيوم موجود في القرون الوسطي والناس لما كانت بتقرب منه بتمرض وتموت .. فعلي طول قالك الحجر ده عليه لعنة والعفاريت والشياطين قاعدة فيه وبعدين يعملوه مزار لارضاء هذه الارواح التي تسكنه ويقدموله القرابين 

الخلاصة : كل كائن مادي في هذا الكون المادي هو عبارة عن طاقة وله صفات محددة سلفا من الخالق لاتتغير طوال فترة وجوده ولا يمكن لهذا الكم الطاقي ان ياخذ دوار اقل او اعلي من المدي المحدد له


طبعا لا أطلب إجابة هذه الأسئلة أبدا، حاشا وكلا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



يافندم اسئلة سعاتك اوامر بالاجابة

أنا فقط أعطيك عينة من المطلوب وأوضح لماذا لا أستطيع الدخول حاليا في هذا المعترك. 
كل ده ولا تسطيع .. ما سعاتك استطعت واللي كان كان بقي

أعتذر بالتالي عن النقاش وإن كنت دائما رهن الإشارة في أي سؤال أو رأي أو معلومة سريعة. يا أستاذ *ياسر.
*واحنا عشمنا في الرهن ده 
طيب ما نمشيها امثلة ورا كل جزء نظري عشان الفكرة توصل .. انا اديت امثلة عادي
اللون ده مش بتاعي .. اكيد انت بتفكر في سؤال ايريني الخطيررررر اللي قالت عليه وماشُفناهوش لغاية دلوقتي ولا ايه 

 طبعا مفيش أبدا أي مانع. أعطني الجزء الغامض أو الصعب وأنا بدوري إما أعطيك مثال عليه وإما مزيد من الشرح لبيان المقصود. كما قلت لإيريني أنا اختصرت بشدة وضغطت كثيرا حتى لا تكون رسالة مطوّلة جدا، بالتالي من الطبيعي أن نقوم بالشرح تفصيلا بعد ذلك. (وبالمناسبة الرسالة دي المقصودة هي خلاصة آلاف الصفحات حرفيا). يا أستاذ *ياسر.
*يافندم اضغط كمان وكمان .. يمكن نتوب
(ولا يغيّر هذا من نتائجي أبدا) اللي هيا ايه يا افندم ؟
نتائجي وكل ما بعنيني هنا هو الرد على فكرة واحدة محددة أنت شخصيا لم تطرحها ولكن غيرك طرحها وهي دائما حاضرة بقوة صراحة أو ضمنا في مثل هذه النقاشات. الفكرة دي بتقول ببساطة إن الأرواح والشياطين هي التفسير القديم البدائي المتخلف والخاطئ لما ثبت بالعلم الحديث أنه ـ مثلا ـ فيروسات، أو بكتريا، أو خلل كيميائي أو كهربي بالمخ، إلخ. الأرواح والشياطين في عالمنا اليوم ـ بالتالي ـ هي تعبير عن تراجع وتخلف، وكل مَن يعمل بهذا المجال هو حتما دجال مشعوذ، وفي أحسن الأحوال جاهل ضال مثل زبائنه. طبعا هذا هو الفكر الرئيسي عند العلماء وفي دوائر العلم عموما. مجرد أن تشير إلى الشياطين والأرواح في بعض الأماكن ـ كالجامعة مثلا (بالحارج أقصد طبعا) ـ مجرد الإشارة قد تكلف الأستاذ الجامعي مثلا وظيفته وربما كل مستقبله. هذا يوضح حجم الرعب الذي يشعر به العلماء الذين يريدون العمل بهذا المجال، وبالتالي فالمسألة مرفوضة تماما وكليا حتى لو كان التناول *علميا*. 
لغاية هنا والكلام اللي بالازرق سليم مش لاقي فيه غلطة .. ولكن هذا لايمنع وجود كائن طاقي هام جدا له شواهد ثابتة مستقرة بان له قدرات اعلي من البشر يسمي الملائكة

فقط في العقود الأخيرة تماما ظهر أخيرا الرواد مثل د. دين رادين الذين اقتحموا الميدان بشجاعة نادرة رغم كل هذا المناخ وكل تهديدات السلطات الأكاديمية والبحثية وحتى الإعلامية المتخصصة. 
تاني .. الراجل بيتكلم عن العلاج بالطاقة علي اساس ان هناك بعض البشر ليهم طاقة خفية تتفوق علي باقي البشر .. ودا كلام سامحني مخالف للخلقة البشرية وامكانياتها التي وضعها الله فيها .. الي يوم الحساب 

عملي إذاً ونتائجي تأتي في هذا السياق: نحن نأخذ من هؤلاء العلماء وفي نفس الوقت نعطيهم. نأخذ منهم التجارب المعملية ونتائج المختبر وبالوقت ذاته نعطيهم الأساس الفلسفي والنظري (وحتى العملي أحيانا بالمعنى الرهباني أو الصوفي، وإن كانوا في المعمل بيفضلوا غالبا رهبان البوذية). الحقيقة نحن في النهاية نقول نفس الشيء تقريبا. والخلاصة ببساطة ـ فيما يخص الأرواح والشياطين ـ هي أنها ليست *أبدا *تخلفا أو تراجعا أو خطأ، بل *بالعكس *ربما يفوق هذا النموذج القديم في تفسير المرض نموذج الفيروسات نفسه وغيره من نماذج الطب الحديث. يا صباح الخير يا أستاذ *ياسر.*
مافيش حاجة اسمها رهباني وصوفي وهذه المسميات الدجلية علي اساس خوارق يقومون بها .. فيه حاجة اسمها استعانة بكائن اخر عن طريق التعزيم وله قواعد حسب طبيعة هذا الكائن (اما المسمي من حيث التجرد والزهد .. فلا بأس به عادي يعني) والكائن ده هو الملائكة وهي مخيرة وليست مُسيرة ومنها الصالح والطالح (الساقط) 
ولا يوجد في هذ الكون المادي الا كائنان عاقلان فقط تمت الاشارة اليهما في جميع الكتب المقدسة وهما البشر والملائكة
​ * * *


*هيفـــاء *أتفق معاكي تماما انتي رائعة إنك لقطتي ده، احنا فعلا بتكلم في موضوعين مختلفين.. أما سر الخلط فهو ببساطة إني واخد الأرواح والشياطين جوا منظومة الطاقة دي، باعتبارها هي نفسها تكوينات من الطاقة. 
كلام زي الفل .. بالفعل الملائكة هي تكوينات من الطاقة .. يعني مادة 
ولا يوجد ما يسمي روحي او ارواح

لكن طبعا أستاذنا *ياسر *للأسف *ضيّعني**معاه *ـ 
ضيعنُماه = ضيعناه معا 

كل دماغه فيما يبدو في "الملا الكردي" و"الشيخة نادية" والراجل ده اللي كان ح يكسر صباعه وكل بانوراما الدجل دي. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لكن شابوه يا دكتور ملاحظتك طبعا ممتازة. 
ماهو يابيه الموضوع عن الملائكة الساقطة وما يمكن ان تفعله والفيديوهات عن هذه الظاهرة .. وفيه غير الملا كتير .. مسيحيين وبوذيين ووثنيين الخ الخ
ومافيش بانوراما دجل نوهائي .. معروف ان الملائكة لها قدرات طاقية اعلي بكثير من طاقة البشر المحدودة جدا جدا ..

ملاحظة اخيرة .. انا ضد اي دجل او شعوذه وما اكثر من يقوم بذلك من البشر .. حتي لما ذهبت الي هذا الشيخ كنت مؤمن ايمان راسخ بانه دجال ومشعوذ

نسيب الجزء الباقي للرد علي عبووود عبر الحدووود
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (30 يونيو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]كلام ناس مين ؟؟ .. ياعم أنسى ..تلاقيه لبس قضية نصب*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عندك أسمه الرُباعي أقدر أقولك هو مشرف فين *​​ :smile02*[FONT=&quot]ع العموم .. دي تجربتك الشخصية*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لغاية دلوقتي مش قادر أفهم منك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية علاقة حركات وتكتكات الشيخ بالأرواح الشريرة والملائكة الساقطة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى الآن أنا شايفه مجرد دجال ومشعوذ وفيه منهم كتيررررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]كان فيه واحد كدة زي الشيخ بتاعك دة
> [/FONT]*
> ...


الملا علي قبضوا عليه وقفلوا المستشفي بتاعته لانها بدون ترخيص وخد حبس تلات تشهر

هل بقي الملائكة اللي معاه نفعته ولا دافعت عنه .. !؟؟ ابدا 

لان الملاك اللي معاه زي البشر بالظبط .. ليه ضوابط ومجتمع وبه احكام ومشروطة بامكانيات وحدود يتم التدخل مع البشر من خلالها

زي واحد كده طاح في الناس قتل وتدمير .. هل المجتمع هايسيبه .. طبعا لآ ، لما يلاقي الموضوع خرج عن السيطرة يبدأ التدخل

يعني الحدود دي مش مفتوحة .. امتي بقي تبقي مفتوحة .. يوم القيامة وعليك خير

والتفريق بين الدجل والشعوذة والحيل وبين البشر اللي بيستعينوا بملائكة يمكن تمميزه بالمشاهدة والملاحظة

هاحطلك شوية فيديوهات تانية توضحلك الفكرة

اول فيديو للشيخ عزت ابراهيم في برنامج واحد من الناس مع عمرو الليثي
وعمرو هنا طلع ناصح وجاب معدة البرامج بتاعته واللي كانت بتعتبر الكلام ده دجل وشعوذة
وشوف الشيخ قدر يعمل ايه 

قدر يحرك ايديها وراسها وهي في وعيها التام
سيبك من الكلام اللي بيقوله لان كله تخريف
وليه تعليق منفصل عن استغلال هؤلاء الشيوخ
لامكانيات الملاك اللي معاهم للتدليس علي الناس

واسمع المعدة قالت ايه عن اللي حصلها وحست بيه وانها كانت بتقاوم الحركة الاجبارية التي تحدث لها .. زي ماقلتلك في تفسيري .. التحكم في الاعصاب البشرية :2:

وده بقي فيديو .. في واحد من الناس برضك لكن مع افاق يستعين بالحيلة لايهام الناس .. لو لاحظت هنا
هتلاقيه بيستعين بمنديل يربط به اقدام الضحية ثم يضعها في الماء
وفجأة تجد شعلة نار تندلع من داخل الماء

طبعا ده تفسيره العلمي انه لافف جوه المنديل بودرة صوديوم .. والصوديوم معروف باشتعاله عند ملامسته وغمره في الماء

هناك احداث حقيقية واحداث Fake يمكن تمييزها بسهولة

معلومة بس كده ع الماشي ..
لو انت فاكر ان الجهات دي لا تستعين بهؤلاء في معرفة اماكن ناس تبقي غلطان :flowers:
عن يقين علي فكرة ههههههه​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 يونيو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> هل بقي الملائكة اللي معاه نفعته ولا دافعت عنه .. !؟؟ ابدا
> 
> لان الملاك اللي معاه زي البشر بالظبط .. ليه ضوابط ومجتمع وبه احكام ومشروطة بامكانيات وحدود يتم التدخل مع البشر من خلالها​


​ 
*[FONT=&quot]والله ياباشا الدنيا مش لوي دراع ... لما تتكلم عن ملايكة أو شياطين (عالم الغيب)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتتكلمش وأنت واثق أوي كدة وبتحكم إن ليهم أحكام وشروط وقدرات محدودة أو غير محدودة وكأنك منهم !*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت كدة دخلت في مرحلة التأليف وحواديت ألف ليلة وليلة  ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
موضوعك بيطرح أسئلة بسيطة لآبد من أجابتها .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان فيه بني آدم عنده القدرة في التحكم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بملائكة أو جن أو عفاريت لدرجة أنه يسخرهم لأذية أو لإفادة ناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية مش بيقدروا يفيدوه لما يقع في مصيبة .. وبسببهم كمان ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هل الأجابة ( أصل ليهم أحكام وشروط ) ..؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] دي مش أجابة دي أفتكاسة .. لأني هسألك ( وعرفت منين وحكمت أزاي ؟ )[/FONT]*​


> معلومة بس كده ع الماشي ..
> لو انت فاكر ان الجهات دي لا تستعين بهؤلاء في معرفة اماكن ناس تبقي غلطان :flowers:
> عن يقين علي فكرة ههههههه​


 *[FONT=&quot]في حياتي المهنية ومن خلال أصدقاء برضه في الجهات دي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسمعتش عن جهة بتستعين بمشايخ ودجالين بيسخروا جان وعفاريت علشان يجيبوا التايهة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي أعرفه أنهم بيستعينوا بالمسجلين خطر علشان يجيبوا زمايلهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عمَّال تلف وتدور وتجيب لنا فيديوهات م الشرق والغرب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وماجاوبتنيش على سؤالي برضه !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية علاقة اللي حصل لك مع الشيخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالملايكة الساقطة والأرواح الشريرة ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عايز أعرف الملاك دة عمل أية معاك ولية حكمت أنه ملاك ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية مايكونش الشيخ دة حط لك بنج في الفوطة مثلاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أفقدك الوعي بالضغط على مناطق عصبية هو متدرب عليها زي أي حاوي ف سيرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما أنت بتعمل عملية جراحية وأنت متبنج ويفتحوا بطنك وما بتحسش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني مش قوة خارقة ولآ ملايكة ولآ حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وأشمعنى الشيخ دة بيضرب الناس بالخرطوم .. الخرطوم دة لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيرهب مرضاه ؟ بيستعرض ؟ بيطلع العفاريت ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
سيبك من الفيديوهات بقى وبرامج أكل العيش دي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجاوبني ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 يوليو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]والله ياباشا الدنيا مش لوي دراع ... لما تتكلم عن ملايكة أو شياطين (عالم الغيب)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتتكلمش وأنت واثق أوي كدة وبتحكم إن ليهم أحكام وشروط وقدرات محدودة أو غير محدودة وكأنك منهم !*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت كدة دخلت في مرحلة التأليف وحواديت ألف ليلة وليلة  ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ [/FONT][/FONT]​



حودايت الف ليلة وليلة دي تلاقيها في هوليوووود ياعبوووود
احنا بنتكلم عن رصد ودراسة ظواهر بالمشاهدة والملاحظة والتجربة .. ودي اساس اي علم يا ايه .. يا عبوووووود

من يحيث بقي لوي الدراع .. لو لوي دراع مكنتش فتحت الموضوع للنقاش وقلت تجربتي .. وانا لدي رايي الخاص ومش فارقة .. لكن بنطرح القضية للنقاش للاستفادة وتبادل الخبرات يمكن .. يمكن حد يستفيد ونتوصل لمعلومة توضح الجهل السائد عند البعض

سعادتك بقي ممكن تقول رايك انت كمان بناء علي تحليلك لتجربتي والفيديوهات اللي انا حاططها ..

وممكن كمان تقول كل ده هجص وقرع مثلا وكلام فارغ وتسكت من غير تحليل فيما عرض من تجربة وفيديوهات 
​
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> موضوعك بيطرح أسئلة بسيطة لآبد من أجابتها .. *


​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]إذا كان فيه بني آدم عنده القدرة في التحكم*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]بملائكة أو جن أو عفاريت لدرجة أنه يسخرهم لأذية أو لإفادة ناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية مش بيقدروا يفيدوه لما يقع في مصيبة .. وبسببهم كمان ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> هل الأجابة ( أصل ليهم أحكام وشروط ) ..؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] دي مش أجابة دي أفتكاسة .. لأني هسألك ( وعرفت منين وحكمت أزاي ؟ )
> [/FONT]*​



المعرفة حتي الان هي مجرد استنتاج قائم علي المشاهدة والملاحظة ..
اديك مثال للتوضيح .. 
فيه افعال بتحصل بقدرات خارجة عن قدرات البشر وعلي يد بشر
يبقي ..
- الاحتمال الاول ان البشر دولم سوبرمان وبالتالي يقدروا يحموا غيرهم وأنفسهم من اي خطر
فهل ده بيحصل .. ابدا
اي واحد فيهم لو رزعته قفا .. هايقولك ابوس ايدك

- الاحتمال التاني ان فيه كائنات تانية عاقلة بتتجاوب معاك .. يعني فاهمه لغتك كويس .. بس مش اي حاجة انت بتقولها بيعملوها
يبقي 
اكيد لهم حدود بيقفوا عندها .. والا كانوا ظبطوا البشرية كلها ومحدش يقدر يقفشهم او يقف قصادهم
طب احنا بنطلق عليهم ملائكة ليه ؟
اكيد استنادا الي الكتب التي يطلق عليها سماوية كلها وبعض الغير سماوية

عايز انت تسميهم الكتاكيت بدل الملايكة .. انت حر محدش يقدر يلوي دراعك
​
​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]في حياتي المهنية ومن خلال أصدقاء برضه في الجهات دي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مسمعتش عن جهة بتستعين بمشايخ ودجالين بيسخروا جان وعفاريت علشان يجيبوا التايهة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللي أعرفه أنهم بيستعينوا بالمسجلين خطر علشان يجيبوا زمايلهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...
> [/FONT]*​



اللي تشوفه براحتك ​​[/FONT][/FONT] 

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] عمَّال تلف وتدور وتجيب لنا فيديوهات م الشرق والغرب *


​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وماجاوبتنيش على سؤالي برضه !!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أية علاقة اللي حصل لك مع الشيخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالملايكة الساقطة والأرواح الشريرة ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> عايز أعرف الملاك دة عمل أية معاك ولية حكمت أنه ملاك ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية مايكونش الشيخ دة حط لك بنج في الفوطة مثلاً ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أفقدك الوعي بالضغط على مناطق عصبية هو متدرب عليها زي أي حاوي ف سيرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما أنت بتعمل عملية جراحية وأنت متبنج ويفتحوا بطنك وما بتحسش[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني مش قوة خارقة ولآ ملايكة ولآ حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وأشمعنى الشيخ دة بيضرب الناس بالخرطوم .. الخرطوم دة لية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيرهب مرضاه ؟ بيستعرض ؟ بيطلع العفاريت ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> سيبك من الفيديوهات بقى وبرامج أكل العيش دي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجاوبني ...[/FONT]*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/FONT]


ياراااااااجل .. لف ودوران بعد كل ده !!!​ انا جاوبت والله ياعبوووووود وعشان انت حبيبي نقول كمان

تلات تربع اللي قاعدين راحو في غيبوبة من غير ما الشيخ يلمسهم اساسا ..
معظم اللي راحوا في غيبوبة كانوا بيتكلموا باصوات غريبة وعجيبة
كل اللي راحوا في غيبوبة اتضربم لما قالوا يابس ولما فاقوا .. كلهم بدون استثناء قالوا محصلش

ايه علاقة ده بالملائكة الساقطة .. 
انا في اعتقادي بناءا علي تحليلي للشواهد وحسب استنتاجي بأعلي .. بقول ان دول ملائكة ساقطة
لانها قامت بعمل امرض واذي خلق اخر ..

وفي المقابل هناك ملائكة خيرة تفك هذا الاذي
او تساعد الناس في الشفاء

ولكن ماهي القواعد التي تنظم كيفية ونوعية وحدود هذه العلاقة .. انا لا اعلم حتي الان
هل هي كتب التعزيم والسحر المنتشرة الان 
برضك الله اعلم

ليه بقي الضرب و و و

انا قلت في التعليق القادم هاوضح ايه علاقة الطقوس دي باللي بيحصل​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اهلا اهلا بالملكة .. كفارة
> 
> العقيدة ملهاش اي علاقة بالقصة دي
> الناس دول مش انبياء ولا رسل ولا قالوا انهم كده
> ...



شكرا لذوقك ياسر ... انتم السابقون ههههههههه 

ركز انتا ...انا لا اؤمن بالخزعبلات دي

( هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم )


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (1 يوليو 2017)

خادم البتول  . الصديق الطيب المجامل  ..  كلك ذوق .شكرا لك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> المعرفة حتي الان هي *مجرد استنتاج* قائم علي المشاهدة والملاحظة ..​
> 
> طب احنا بنطلق عليهم ملائكة ليه ؟​
> اكيد *استنادا الي الكتب* التي يطلق عليها سماوية كلها وبعض الغير سماوية​
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot](*) أوكييية ( مجرد أستنتاج ) مش عليه أي دليل أحنا هنا بنناقش الأستنتاج دة 
*​


*[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً مش هسميهم (كتاكيت) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو علشان كدة يا يسووووور قلت لك لوي دراع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتب السماوية أطلقت عليهم المُسميات الآتية : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](العهد القديم ) – تابعة أو جان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( العهد الجديد ) – شياطين – أرواح نجسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( القرآن ) – جان – عفريتٌ من الجن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نضيف الآتي :  العهد الجديد ( أعمال الرسل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يحدثنا عن أن "ملاك الرب" فتح أبواب السجن وأخرج منه الرسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( القرآن ) عفريت الجان الخاص بالنبي سُليمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتاه بعرش بلقيس قبل أن يرتد إليه طرفه ( غمضة عين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني مش قدرات محدودة زي ما أنت بتقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أستنتاجاتك أعلاه ينقصها الدِقة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نعود لأصل الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت رحت مع صديق لك بصحبة والدك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووقفت جنب منه بدافع الفضول ( حسب روايتك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني في الأصل أنت ما كنتش بتشتكي من حاجة ولا أنت رايح تتعالج من حاجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولآ كنت بتعاني من شيئ غريب ما تعرفش سببه وعلشان كدة لجأت للشيخ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني أنت رايح له سليم وميت فُل وعشرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أية اللي حصل ؟!  
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فجأة – على يد الشيخ – طلع عليك ملكة مجوسية !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الملكة دي كانت بتظهر لك ؟ عايزاك تتجوزها ؟ كانت مسودة عيشتك ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بترمي لك الجزم من الدور ال14 ؟:t33: 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بتفتح فوق دماغك النور الساعة 3صباحاً علشان تنضف الستاير؟:t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتاخد البن بتاعك تدلقه في الحوض أو تحط صابون في الكنكة عشان تنكد عليك ع الصُبح ؟:t33:
[/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]ممكن تشرح لنا – هل - الملكة المجوسية دي كانت في حياتك ومنغصة عليك عيشتك 
قبل مقابلة الشيخ ؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] *****[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة مهمة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: أنا مش باكدبك ولا باقول أنك بتهجص نهائي[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (1 يوليو 2017)

ياسر
انت مصدق التخاريف اللي تقولها؟ ماعندك ادله على كلامك ولا حتى دليل ايماني غيبي يخليك مصدق هذا الكلام ومع كده مصر تصدق على ان الملائكه بتساعد بعض الناس وتشفي على ايديهم الامراض؟ وشو مواصفات هولاء البشر؟ يعني شو المطلوب مني اعمل
عشان احصل على الملايكه الخيره دول؟ وطز في 8 سنين دراسة الطب طالما يمكني الاستعانه بالملائكه
ليش اتعب نفسي بالله الحقني بالمواصفات ذي يمكن
افلح زي الشيخ بتاعك ده.


----------



## خادم البتول (1 يوليو 2017)

الأستاذ *عبود *والأستاذ *ياسر* الحقيقة أخر رد لضعفي من كل واحد فيكم ما يتخيرش عن التاني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 لدرجة إني فعلا مش عارف ممكن أقول إيه بعد كده! أشكركم على أي حال وأخص الأستاذ ياسر طبعا لأنه بذل مجهود أكبر في التوضيح والشرح. (وبالمناسبة الجميلة دي بقا خد بالك الموضوع ده احتمال يتقفل.. ربنا يسامحك على الجهد الضايع ده.. بس هي طبعا كانت باينة من أولها). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ختاما *نصيحة* يا صديقي ويا كل أخوتي لوجه الله: هذا النوع من الفيديوهات هو بكل أسف ما نسميه "*زبالة اليوتيوب*".. يعني مش ناقص بس غير تجيب كمان كام قطعة كده من مغامرات وحيدة الدهر وفريدة العصر أبله "ريهام سعيد" في هذا الميدان عشان تبقا كملت.. صدق أو لا تصدق: هذه الفيديوهات أسوأ وأحط  وأخطر حتى من أفلام *البورنو*! بالتالي لا تخدع نفسك وتحول عقلك ـ وعقولنا ـ إلى *مستنقع جهل وخرافة وتخلف *بأي زعم من المزاعم، كأن تقول مثلا أن هذا كله فقط بغرض التحليل مثلا أو الدراسة أو حتى الفضح! لا يا أستاذنا الحبيب عفوا، هذا كله ليس إلا *تلوثا وانحطاطا شاملا *لا داعي حتى لمجرد الاقتراب منه، وهذه كلها ليست إلا *أمراضا وعاهات روحية ونفسية وفكرية*، بل تبدو حتى بعض الملامح والوجوه نفسها، وليسامحني الله، كأنها شيطانية، *من فيض ما بالقلب من ضلال وخداع وغرور وتجبر* (كهذا الأفاق العتيد الذي ظهر مع عمرو الليثي)!

الحياة يا سيدي جميلة بل رائعة بعيدا عن هذا المستنقع النتن.. وأفضل من كل ذلك لا شك أن تتوجه للبحث والقراءة والدراسة التي تساعدك على الفهم الحقيقي وعلى التخلص من كل هذا الخلط ـ سامحني ـ أو "اللخبطة" التي تملأ رسائلك (غالبا دون أن تشعر). أنت بالفعل مجتهد وتفكر وتحاول، وهذا رائع حقا، أقولها بصدق، ولكن "ليس هكذا يا سعد تورَد الإبل"! الجهد الذاتي والعضلات الشخصية والموهبة الفردية وحدها (الموهبة المغرورة عادة) لم تعد تصنع الكثير حقا في عالم اليوم!

أقترح بالتالي ـ إذا كنت تقرأ الإنجليزية ـ أن تبدأ بكتاب "الكون الهولوجرافي" لمايكل تالبوت. هذا الكتاب هو إحدى الكلاسيكيات بعالمنا اليوم لأجل كل هؤلاء الدين يريدون فهم هذا الكون وفهم أنفسهم. المعادل العربي لهذا الكتاب (وهو بالمناسبة شبه ترجمة له) هو كتاب "النظرية الهولوغرافية" للكاتب والمترجم السوري المتميز علاء الحلبي، الجزء الثاني من سلسلة "من نحن". ومن نفس هذه السلسلة "من نحن" لنفس الكاتب اقرأ أيضا الجزء الثالث، كتاب بعنوان "غروب شمس المعارف الكبرى". (هذا العنوان بالمناسبة ذكي وله دلالة كبيرة: أشهر كتب السحر مطلقا في كل التراث العربي القديم هو موسوعة "شمس المعارف الكبرى" للأمام البوني. "شمس المعارف" هذا هو العمدة حقا في باب السحر العربي ومنه أخذ الجميع بلا استثناء. الحلبي بالتالي يشير بذكاء إلى هذا المرجع الشهير عندما يسمي كتابه "غروب شمس المعارف"، وطبعا يتناول فيه *كل الأمور الخاصة بالسحر والجان والأرواح والشياطين* بمنطق في غاية الوضوح ومنهج في غاية الموضوعية والرقي والاحترام). أقترح بالتالي أن تقرأ أيضا هذا الكتاب الهام والممتع.

طبعا هناك كتب أخرى كثيرة خاصة إذا كنت تستطيع القراءة بالإنجليزية، وهي كتب أحدث وأفضل ولا أبالغ إذا قلت أنها ساعدت في *رفع الوعي البشري عامة* بالعقود الأخيرة (ما عدا في بلادنا الحزينة بكل أسف) وأحدثت دويا رائعا في العالم كله حين صدرت، وقد جاءت حتى بلغة رجل الشارع العادي ليست علمية مقعّرة، وأخص هنا بالذكر طبعا كتب الرائعة لين ماكتاجرت (مثل "المجال" و"تجربة الإرادة"). 


وفي الختام تذكر يا أستاذي الحبيب أنك بعد كل هذا ـ *بعد كل هذا *ـ سوف تعرف شيئا واحدا فقط على سبيل اليقين: هو حقيقة كم أنت جاهل! هذا هو كل ما يميز العارفين عن غيرهم: هو أنهم فقط يدركون ويرون بكل وضوح كم هم حقا جهلاء في بحر المعرفة! لذلك قال الحكيم "*كلما ازددت علما ازددت جهلا*"!

سامحنى إذا كنت هذه المرة أكثر وضوحا وصراحة عما اعتدت، لكنها الأمانة أيضا بل فرض المحبة وبرهان صدقها. أتمنى لك التوفيق في موضوعك هذا وفي دراستك وبحثك بالأمر وفي حياتك كلها عموما، محبتي وتحياتي وإلى لقاء. 

(ملاحظة: جميع الكتب المشار إليها بهذه الرسالة متوفرة على الشبكة للتحميل مجانا ـ ما عدا كتاب واحد فقط حسب معلوماتي هو تجربة الإرادة. أيضا يلاحظ أن هذه الكتب لا تعبر عن رأيي الشخصي تماما وكليا. أختلف مع كل هؤلاء الكتاب الرائعين في بعض التفاصيل والأفكار ولا أتفق شخصيا بحق **تماما وكليا** إلا مع الراحل مايكل تالبوت في رائعته "الكون الهولوجرافي". فقط لزم التنويه). 

* * *​
*الملكة هيلانه *أشكرك يا صديقتي المشاكسة والطيبة أيضا رغم ذلك.  بالنسبة لي ليست "طيبة" حقا ولا "ذوق" صدقيني.. فقط أحاول ـ مجرد محاولة ـ أن ألتزم بـ"*شروط الكلام*" كما علمني بعض شيوخ الرهبان. (أحيانا لا أصدق كم سيكون عالمنا جميلا لو أن البشر التزموا جميعا بهذه القاعدة البسيطة)!
- التزم الصمت ولا تتكلم. 
- هل يصوم الراهب عن الكلام؟
- تكلم فقط حين تتوفر شروط الكلام!
- وما شروط الكلام؟
- ثلاثة: أن يكون الكلام صادقا، أن يكون مُحبا عطوفا، أن تكون هناك حاجة له!
- فماذا لو كان الكلام صادقا ولم يكن عطوفا؟
- إذاً لا حاجة له.​

* * * ​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2017)

خادم البتول قال:


> الأستاذ *عبود *والأستاذ ياسر الحقيقة أخر رد *لضعفي *من كل واحد فيكم ما يتخيرش عن التاني
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]شكراً يافيلسوف الدهر ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شوف سعادة الباشا .. كلمتين لك بجد ... فكر فيهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه مستورد شاطر في شغلته وبيوزع على تُجار تجزئة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما لقى تاجر التجزئة بيكسب .. قال ما أنا كمان أشتغل في التجزئة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتاجر التجزئة قال .. أنا كمان أستورد لحسابي أية يعني ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لما أستورد خسر .. ودوكها لما أشتغل تجزئة خسر ... الأتنين فشلوا و خسروا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش قادرين يفهموا أن ربنا عاطي لكل واحد موهبته ... و ... رزقه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة موهبته في الأستيراد وأنتقاء الأصناف والتفاوض على الأسعار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودة موهبته في عرض بضاعته وجذب الزبائن والتعامل معاهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كل إنسان ربنا عاطيه موهبته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ أهتماماتك الثقافية في مجال معين مش معناه أن باقي البشر مالوش ثقافة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلا مكناش قرينا لأدباء في القصة والشعر والسياسة ووو ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومكناش لقينا - طبيب - و مهندس - و مدرس - و جيولوجي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل واحد من دول له إهتماماته الثقافية وله ثقافته المهنية أيضاً .. 
صح ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو كنت أنت أتربيت على يد شيوخ الرهبان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش معنى كدة إن باقي العالم زبالة ..وبقية الناس مش فاهمين وتايهين ومش مؤمنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ضعفك ) هو اللي حكم بكدة على "العبد لله" وفي أكثر من موضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تعود لتصفنا ( نحن ) بالغرور .. وتصف نفسك بالتواضع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لآ يا أستاذي الفاضل .. أسمح لي .. أنت عاكس الآية  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]راجع اللي أنت كتبته .. ربما تعرف أني باتكلم صح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و ( الكلام النواعمي ) مش بيخيل علي كل الناس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة لو حابب تكون في صورة المتواضع الراهب الناسك العابد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولازلت أستمتع بالقراءة لك .. فأرجو أن تعتبر هذه المشاركة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد عتاب رقيق:flowers:[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (1 يوليو 2017)

أتفق *تماما *معك فيما يتعلق بالمواهب الخاصة بكل إنسان. بل* أكثر من ذلك:* حتى لو لم تكن هناك أية موهبة على الإطلاق لا يعني هذا أبدا أن هناك "*نقص*" بهذا الإنسان نتيجة هذا! بل *حتى أكثر من ذلك:* لو جمع هذا الإنسان إضافة إلى فقره التام من حيث الموهبة وجهله التام من حيث المعرفة، لو جمع إلى ذلك الغرور أيضا أو التسلط أو حتى التعدي ودخل بذلك إلى حياتنا *مُسيئا أو معتديا أو مجرما:* ما زال هذا نفسه أيضا *داخل منظومة الله وحسب حكمته ووفق تدبيره الأسمى والأعلى والأحكم، *وهو سر قولنا "*لتكن مشيئتك*" في كل حال! 

هذا بالتالي سوء فهم لا أكثر، لأننا إذا كنا نؤمن أن "*المحبة*" تتسع حتى للأعداء، وإذا كنا نؤمن أن جميع الأشياء دون استثناء ـ حتى *الشدة والمحنة والألم *ـ "نعمل معا *للخير *للذين يحبون الله"، أصبح محالا في ضوء هذا الإيمان أن نفاضل حقا بين شخص وأخر سيان على أساس موهبته أو حتى على أساس سلوكه! بعبارة أخرى: أنت تحدثني عن "*الطبيب – المهندس – المدرس – الجيولوجي*"، وأنا بدوري لا أتفق معك فحسب بل أدعوك أن تضيف إلى هؤلاء أيضا "*العامل – الفراش - الكناس – الزبال*" بل حتى أن تضيف كذلك "*اللص – النصاب – المتسلط **– الخاطي...*"! هل خرج هؤلاء من "*ملك الله*" أم ما يزالون فيه مع فريقك؟ بل أليس هذا نفسه هو ما أنكروه على السيد المسيح: "ما باله يأكل ويشرب مع *العشارين والخطاة*"؟ أليس هذا أصلا قانون الحياة كلها؟ أليس ينمو في نفس البستان البرعم الشافي والعشب السام معا؟ بل أليس بعود الورد الواحد تنمو الزهرة الرقيقة والأشواك الجارحة معا؟ نحن من ثم لا نتفاضل أبدا أو نتعالى حتى على الخطاة والأشرار يا سيدي فكيف بالأخيار ـ مهما تضاءلت مواهبهم؟؟؟ 


وأما سوء الفهم هذا فهو مبرر بالطبع، حيث أنني اتبعت هذه المرة أسلوبا مختلفا في الرد (نادرا ما ألجأ إليه تحديدا لهذا السبب، تحديدا لأنني أدرك احتمال أن يُساء فهمه أو ينشأ بسببه انطباع خاطئ). ببساطة عندما يجد الإنسان نفسه ـ مثلا ـ أمام عدة كتب لم يقرأ أو حتى يسمع من قبل عنها، في سياق يطرح صراحة أو ضمنا أن ثـمّ أبعاد كثيرة تفوق معارفه بل لم يفكر حتى من قبل فيها، عادة تشعر "*الأنـا*" في هذا الموقف بإحساس قبيح بالـ"*الصغر*" و"*القلة*" أو "*الضعف*"، وبالتالي ترفض تماما هذا الأمر وتقاومه، على الأقل في البداية. تأخذ هذه المقاومة ـ في أغلب الحالات ـ شكل الهجوم على الكاتب نفسه أو المتسبب عموما في هذه الحالة: يوصف مثلا *بالتعالي *(كما حدث هنا)، أو يوصف بأنه *مجنون* (كما كان يصرخ مثلا جمهور الترسو غاضبا "مجنون ده وللا إيه" في أفلام يوسف شاهين الصعبة)  وهكذا. أعتذر بالتالي عن هذا الإحساس القبيح وأشهد أنني ما لجأت إلى هذا التكنيك إلا لأنني شعرت بالحاجة الشديدة إليه هنا (خاصة بعد هذه الدفعة الأخيرة من "زبالة اليوتيوب" كما أسميها).

ختاما أشكرك على حكمتك وهدوئك في هذا الرد وعلى "عتابك الرقيق" وأرجو أن تكون الأمور قد اتضحت قليلا. تحياتي. 

* * * ​
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 يوليو 2017)

زي ما وعدت .. في التعليق ده هاقول فكرتي
الخاصة بالسؤالين اللي انا وضعتهم
ومن ثم استكمل الرد علي اخواتي وحبايبي
........
في السؤال الاول
الفكرة ببساطة واختصار هي
هناك بعض البشر يمكنهم التعامل مع قوي اكثر
طاقة منهم بطريقة ما .. وانا ذكرتها تحت مسمي
كلمة " التعزيم " لتسخير هذه الطاقة في خدمة
المعزم .. ومن هنا يبدأ التدليس علي الناس ..

ان الهدف الرئيسي لهؤلاء الذين نجحوا للوصول الي
صيغة التعزم غالبا ما يكون هدفهم الرئيسي هو المال او الدين او الشهرة

فنجد كما راينا في الفيديوهات الموضوعة وكذلك
في كتابتي لتجربتي الشخصية ان جميع الشخصيات
التي كانت تقوم بهذا كانت تجمع بين امرين .. هما
الديني ومن تحت الخفاء بطريقة ما المال

فنجد المسلم علي سبيل المثال .. ينطق بكلمات اسلامية تعزو قوة الحدث الي الله والايمان بنبيه محمد وان الله هو المانح لها وما هو (اي المعزم) الا سبب من الاسباب يسره الله لخدمة الناس جميعا
بل
ويستغل ذلك في التبشير بدينه كما راينا في فيديو 
"الملا علي" مع الفتاة المسيحية بعد ان عالجها
فنجده قال لها .. قولي المسيح رسول الله
ومحمد رسول الله كلنا اخوة
فقالت المسكينة ما قال وهي تحت قهر الاحتياج
بل انها ارادت تقبيل .. فامتنع (عشان مسلم بقي) واعطاها ذراعه لتقبله:new6:

وهذا منتهي التدليس والتلبيس علي الناس لاقناعهم بان الاسلام هو دين الحق 
وفي الاصل لا صلة لهذا بالدين علي الاطلاق 
فالبوذي يفعل هذا والوثني يفعل هذا ومنهم الكثير

فعندما يري المسلمين البسطاء هذا .. منهم من يخر ساجدا لله مصدقا بقوة الله الخارقة للناموس
علي يد هذا المدلس الافاق  .. بل وبصحة دينه
وما يعتقده من ايمان وحتي يطمئن قلبه
وهذا هو حال المؤمن الضعيف .. الذي يطلق الصيحات
الله اكبر الله اكبر .. اللهم صلي علي محمد الخ
يا حبيبي يارسول الله !!!!!!!!!!!!

عندما انزل الله الكتب والرسالات السماوية .. كان الغرض منها هو معرفة الله ثم عبادته

وعبادته لا تعني العلاقة بين الفرد وبين الرب فقط
بل العلاقة بين الفرد والرب وباقي الاسرة البشرية 
بل وباقي المخلوقات الملموسة علي هذه الارض
فكلها تنضوي تحت عبادة الله

ليكون الانسان هو يد الله التي تحفظ التوازن بين المخلوقات وبعضها لتستمر الحياة في صورتها الحالية وحتي الوصول الي حياة هي اقل شقاء
واكثر تنسيقا وتكاملا مع بعضها البعض وتقترب من الحياة الاخرة الموعودة

كل ما رايناه من كلمات تعزو الامر للدين هو تدليس وتلبيس لا يصدقه الا متشدد اغلق عقله او بسيط عقله لا يرقي الي المعرفة

وهنا الخص اعتقادي فيما حدث 
- كل ما سمعته من كلمات اسلامية من الشيخ او في الفيديوهات باسم الدين هو تدليس وتلبيس ولا علاقة له بالحدث من قريب او بعيد
- كل مانطق به الغائبون عن الوعي عند الشيخ لا يعني ان هناك قوتان .. قوة الخير من قِبَل الشيخ وقوة الشر الساكنة في المرضي .. بل قوة واحدة قد تكون هي نفس القوة التي مع الشيخ وتدلس علي الناس .. فلا احد يري شيئا

ونتيجة السؤال الاول هي
نعم هناك قوي محدودة خارقة عاقلة يمكن تسخيرها من جميع الملل والاديان .. وقد تستغل هذه القوي في فتنة الناس عن طريق اضافة هالة من الرهبة والقدسية الدينية عليها وهي ابعد ما تكون لذلك

(وساضع للسادة الاعضاء فيديو جميل يوضح الفكرة في شاهدت لك هذا العصر)

اما اجابة السؤال الثاني فهي بالطبع نعم وقد راينا
ذلك باعيننا .. اما اسبابها فانا اعزوها للضعف العصبي والنفسي للانسان .. مما يتيح الفرصة لهذه القوة لتستولي علي اعصاب الجسد بسهولة ، كما يمكن  استغلال هذه القوي في علاج بعض الامراض العضوية كذلك

الدليل علي ذلك هو 
نسبة كبيرة ممن كانوا عند الشيخ غابوا عن الوعي بدون ان يلمسهم الشيخ .. فقط عند مدهم لاذرعتهم الي الامام .. هم كانوا ضعاف عصبيا ونفسيا
مما سهل لهذه القوي الاستحواز علي اجسادهم بدون اي مقاومة .. عكس ماحدث معي ومع اخرين

فلم يكن لدينا في الاصل اي عرض من اعراض هؤلاء فنحن كنا كغالب الناس من حيث قوة النفس والاعصاب

هذا هو تفسيري المنطقي لما حدث 
وساحاول ان اوضح اكثر عند ردودي علي اصدقائي المشاركين بالموضوع​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يوليو 2017)

خادم البتول قال:


> ببساطة عندما يجد الإنسان نفسه ـ مثلا ـ أمام عدة كتب لم يقرأ أو حتى يسمع من قبل عنها، في سياق يطرح صراحة أو ضمنا أن ثـمّ أبعاد كثيرة تفوق معارفه بل لم يفكر حتى من قبل فيها، عادة تشعر "*الأنـا*" في هذا الموقف بإحساس قبيح بالـ"*الصغر*" و"*القلة*" أو "*الضعف*"،​



*[FONT=&quot]أولاً دَع عنك شغل الدراويش لأني ما باكلش منه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]نُكررها مرة أخرى لعل وعسل ...أن تَكُفَ عن أزدراءك المُستتر الذي لايخيل عليّ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو أتيتك بموسوعة ( لأحكام محكمة النقض )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ليست تخصصك وليست مجالك وليست أبداً ضمن إهتماماتك الثقافية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هذا يُقلل من شأنك ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يُشعرك بالصغر والقلة والضعف ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل هتصعب عليك ( الأنا ) يا ( أنا ) ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ؟ .. هل مطلوب منك أن تُلم بكافة علوم الكون ؟!!

ولو دعوتك لقراءتها فمن المؤكد أنك لن تفقه حرفاً واحداً فيها
ومن المؤكد أنه لن يُعيبك أبداً .. ولن تستصغر ( أناك ) ولن تُقلل من شأنك

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنني سأختلف عنك كثيراً .. فلو طلبت مني الشرح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو طرحت أسئلة ( حتى ولو كانت إستنكارية ) سأقدم الأجوبة وبكل ( محبة )[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]وسأشرحها لك شرحاً وافياً وعمري ما هقول عليك ولا على غيرك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( ماتتخيروش عن بعض ) علشان دة تعبير فيه أزدراء للأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نِعمَ الإجابة هي ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## خادم البتول (1 يوليو 2017)

أكررها أنا أيضا لعل وعسل. سامحني لا أستطيع أن أستمر بهذا السجال طويلا واعلم أنني ما كتبت إلا من باب الاحترام والمحبة. أرجو ألا تستنفذ عبثـا هذا الرصيد. 

*أولا: *هذا *فساد *في المنطق ولا تستقيم المقارنة مع موسوعة أحكام محكمة النقض. لماذا؟ لأن هذه معرفة متخصصة. أما السياسة والرياضة والعفاريت وغيرها فهذه من الموضوعات العامة التي لا تحتاج شهادة خاصة كي تكون خبيرا بها (أو هكذا على الأقل يتصور معظم الناس). بالتالي فقط في هذا السياق ومع هذا النوع من المعارف تحدث المشكلة وتحدث مشكلة الأنا التي كتبت عنه. (تذكر مثلا موضوع "حمل السلاح" وكيف إن رؤيتك الباهرة لم تقنع ولم تغيـّر من رؤية باول الأكثر إبهارا. هل كان من الممكن أن تبدأ مناقشة كهذه ـ ناهيك عن أن تصل إلى هذا الحد من الخلاف ـ إذا كان الموضوع هندسيا أو طبيا أو قانونيا يمكن الرجوع فيه ببساطة إلى "موسوعة أحكام النقض"؟ بالتالي كفاك أنت تلبيسا وتدليسا أيها المحامي المخضرم)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ثانيا:* إضافة إلى هذا فإنني لم أزعم أبدا أن ذلك **بالتأكيد** هو ما حدث أو أننا حقا أمام مثال لـ"انجراح الأنا" كما تسمى هذه الظاهرة. أنا يا سيدي *أرجح* فقط ـ مجرد ترجيح ـ أن هذا هو ما حدث، مستندا في ذلك إلى خبرتي المتواضعة وإلى معرفتي المحدودة بأمور النفس الإنسانية. فإذا كنت أنت في المقابل تنكر هذا وتنفي أن يكون هناك أي جرح حقا للأنا، إذاً *فليكن*. لا أعترض أبدا (حتى لو لم يكن هذا صحيحا). ولماذا أصلا أعترض؟ ليس من أهدافي أبدا *إدانتك* بأي صورة أو إثبات أي شيء بشأنك. إضافة لهذا: ربما هناك بالفعل سبب آخر. بل أكثر من ذلك: ربما هناك في *كلماتي* نفسها ما يدل بالفعل على التعالي. وهل زعمت أن رسائلي ـ على الأقل ـ معصومة؟ ليكن يا سيدي، ليست هناك أبدا أية مشكلة. لقد قدمت مجرد تحليل سريع وأوضحت *نواياي* ببساطة ـ مرة أخرى فقط لأجل *المحبة *ليس أبدا لأجل أن أحصل منك على أية براءة أو إجازة ـ فإذا كنت بعد ذلك تصر على نفس أفكارك فليكن، هذا شأنك.

*ثالثا *وأخيرا: هذا ما كتبته بالفعل سابقا ـ لأجلك أنت تحديدا ـ ولكنك تنسى: المعرفة يا سيدي *قيــد*! *كل المعرفة بلا استثناء قيد *جديد يضاف إلى قيودنا بهذا العالم. فقط *معرفة الله* هي المعرفة الوحيدة التي تحررنا، وهي من ثم *المعرفة الوحيدة الجديرة بكل اهتمامنا وكل جهدنا وكل وقتنا. *فإذا كان هذا هو ما أومن به ـ وما كتبته بالفعل إليك هنا قبل عام تقريبا ـ أصبح من المحال أن أتعالى اليوم أو أتفاخر بأية معرفة أرضية في مجال العلم أو السحر أو الكون أو غيره! بالعكس: يا حبذا لو أنك *لا تقرأ* هذه الكتب التي اقترحتها، بشرط أن تقرأ بدلا منها ما يأخذك حقا *إلى الله وإلى الحقيقة وإلى التحرر* (حتى لو لم يكن حسب الرؤية المسيحية أصلا)! كيف إذاً أتعالى أو أفتخر وأنا بالأحرى *أشعر بالخجل* حين أقترح مثل هذه المعرفة ومثل هذه المراجع، وما اقترحتها إلا كمعبر، كجسر مؤقت، يرفعنا "مرحليا" من هذا *المستنقع *الذي كنا فيه وقد جاء اليوم الذي أرى فيه على صدر هذا المنتدى فيديوهات الشيخة نادية والملا علي والروحاني عزت إبراهيم! (وخد بالك "الروحاني" ده بالذات ـ حسب تعبيره ـ حاجة تانية خالص! ده بقا غير "الساحر" و"المعالج بالقرآن" وكل الناس دي! ده اسم الله على مقامك الشيخ "عزت إبراهيم" بس!! بركاتك يا مولانا، اللهم صلي على كامل النور)! 

روح نام يا متر كفاية كده خدت السهرة كلها 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 تصبح على خير. 

* * *​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يوليو 2017)

*
بتقول :






وهنا الخص اعتقادي فيما حدث 

- كل مانطق به الغائبون عن الوعي عند الشيخ لا يعني ان هناك قوتان ....بل قوة واحدة قد تكون هي نفس القوة التي مع الشيخ وتدلس علي الناس .. فلا احد يري شيئا
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



يعنى القوة ديه هى الل خلت واحد يتكلم بصوت حريمى ؟؟

يعنى فيه إتفاق بين الشيخ الل أنت روحت له و القوى الشريرة ديه ؟؟

و إيه تفسيرك للراجل المشلول : الل بييجى للشيخ عشان يشفى و بيشفى فعلا و لو لمدة مؤقتة ؟؟

و إيه تفسيرك لشكوتك من بعد ما رجعت من عند الشيخ _ الل كان بيحصلك ليلا_ ؟
​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> شكرا لذوقك ياسر ... انتم السابقون ههههههههه
> 
> ركز انتا ... انا لا اؤمن بالخزعبلات دي
> 
> ( هذا الجنس لا يخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم )


اومال بتؤمني بايه خلينا نشوف كده ..



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عموما العقيدة اللي فيها هزيمة للشيطان هي اللي لها سلطان علي اخراجه من علي الشخص المريض





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ​


​جميل جدا جدا

يعني الطريق الوحيد للشفاء هو المريض ذاته عن طريق الايمان والصلاة والصوم وبدون المساعدة من اي شخص اخر

غير كده يبقي دجل وشعوذة .. ياتري انا فهمت كلامك صح ؟​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2017)

خد راحتك ياعبووووود ومعلش هارد جوه اقتباسك المرتب ده



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot](*) أوكييية ( مجرد أستنتاج ) مش عليه أي دليل أحنا هنا بنناقش الأستنتاج دة
> *​
> نحن نري الافعال ولا نري الفاعل عشان كده سميتها شواهد وبناءا عليها بنستنتج ولكن استنتاج منطقي علي قدر الامكان
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً مش هسميهم (كتاكيت) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماهو علشان كدة يا يسووووور قلت لك لوي دراع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتب السماوية أطلقت عليهم المُسميات الآتية : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](العهد القديم ) – تابعة أو جان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( العهد الجديد ) – شياطين – أرواح نجسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( القرآن ) – جان – عفريتٌ من الجن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]مثل ماذكرت ياعبوووود فمسمي الجان ده قرءانيا مسمي دقيق جدا وهو مسمي الجنس .. اما الملائكة والجن فهي مجرد صفات للجنس[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]نضيف الآتي :  العهد الجديد ( أعمال الرسل )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يحدثنا عن أن "ملاك الرب" فتح أبواب السجن وأخرج منه الرسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( القرآن ) عفريت الجان الخاص بالنبي سُليمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتاه بعرش بلقيس قبل أن يرتد إليه طرفه ( غمضة عين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني مش قدرات محدودة زي ما أنت بتقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أستنتاجاتك أعلاه ينقصها الدِقة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ياسر
> انت مصدق التخاريف اللي تقولها؟ ماعندك ادله على كلامك ولا حتى دليل ايماني غيبي يخليك مصدق هذا الكلام ومع كده مصر تصدق على ان الملائكه بتساعد بعض الناس وتشفي على ايديهم الامراض؟ وشو مواصفات هولاء البشر؟ يعني شو المطلوب مني اعمل
> عشان احصل على الملايكه الخيره دول؟ وطز في 8 سنين دراسة الطب طالما يمكني الاستعانه بالملائكه
> ليش اتعب نفسي بالله الحقني بالمواصفات ذي يمكن
> افلح زي الشيخ بتاعك ده.



اهلاااااااااااً هيوف باشا
نفسي .. نفسي اشوفلك رأي ممكن ارد عليه زي بقية السادة الاعضاء الاصدقاء هههههههه​ لكن ده اي كلام في الزرومبيح ..

هيفاء لو عندك راي او شرح او استنتاج .. اتفضلي 

انت بتكتبي اسئلة معناها انك مقرتيش حاجة اساسا بس داخلة تطوشي وخلاص هههههه​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2017)

الأستاذ *عبود *والأستاذ *ياسر* الحقيقة أخر رد لضعفي من كل واحد فيكم ما يتخيرش عن التاني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لدرجة إني فعلا مش عارف ممكن أقول إيه بعد كده! 
ماتقولش حاجة .. المهم ان المرادي ما حصلش سوء فهم زي كل مرة ادي الي احتجابك دخول المنتدي بالاضافة الي ضيق وقتك الشديد جدا جدا

أشكركم على أي حال وأخص الأستاذ ياسر طبعا لأنه بذل مجهود أكبر في التوضيح والشرح. (وبالمناسبة الجميلة دي بقا خد بالك الموضوع ده احتمال يتقفل.. ربنا يسامحك على الجهد الضايع ده.. بس هي طبعا كانت باينة من أولها). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



لا شكر علي واجب يا استاذنا الفاضل .. وعادي انا واخد علي كده ومعايا حصانة
ومافيش جهد ضائع ولا حاجة .. سعاتك بتقول فكرك ووجهة نظرك والحكم للقارئ

ختاما *نصيحة* يا صديقي ويا كل أخوتي لوجه الله: هذا النوع من الفيديوهات هو بكل أسف ما نسميه "*زبالة اليوتيوب*".. يعني مش ناقص بس غير تجيب كمان كام قطعة كده من مغامرات وحيدة الدهر وفريدة العصر أبله "ريهام سعيد" في هذا الميدان عشان تبقا كملت.. صدق أو لا تصدق: هذه الفيديوهات أسوأ وأحط  وأخطر حتى من أفلام *البورنو*! بالتالي لا تخدع نفسك وتحول عقلك ـ وعقولنا ـ إلى *مستنقع جهل وخرافة وتخلف *بأي زعم من المزاعم، كأن تقول مثلا أن هذا كله فقط بغرض التحليل مثلا أو الدراسة أو حتى الفضح! لا يا أستاذنا الحبيب عفوا، هذا كله ليس إلا *تلوثا وانحطاطا شاملا *لا داعي حتى لمجرد الاقتراب منه، وهذه كلها ليست إلا *أمراضا وعاهات روحية ونفسية وفكرية*، بل تبدو حتى بعض الملامح والوجوه نفسها، وليسامحني الله، كأنها شيطانية، *من فيض ما بالقلب من ضلال وخداع وغرور وتجبر* (كهذا الأفاق العتيد الذي ظهر مع عمرو الليثي)!
انا مقدر الصدمة اللي جاتلك بعد مشاهدة الفيديوهات دي وخصوصا فيديو الشيخ عزت :new6:
لانها طبعا اسقطت نظريات الراجل اللي انت جبته في اول فيديو بتاع البنج بونج ..
بس كان لازم اعمل كده عشان الناس تفوق من اوهام الخرافات اللي عايشه فيها وخصوصا ربط الدين بهذه الاوهام

الحياة يا سيدي جميلة بل رائعة بعيدا عن هذا المستنقع النتن.. وأفضل من كل ذلك لا شك أن تتوجه للبحث والقراءة والدراسة التي تساعدك على الفهم الحقيقي وعلى التخلص من كل هذا الخلط ـ سامحني ـ أو "اللخبطة" التي تملأ رسائلك (غالبا دون أن تشعر). أنت بالفعل مجتهد وتفكر وتحاول، وهذا رائع حقا، أقولها بصدق، ولكن "ليس هكذا يا سعد تورَد الإبل"! الجهد الذاتي والعضلات الشخصية والموهبة الفردية وحدها (الموهبة المغرورة عادة) لم تعد تصنع الكثير حقا في عالم اليوم!
يا فندم سعاتك بس اكتب اللي انت عايزه سواء علم او فن او ثقافة او ادب وبجميع اللغات الحية والميتة .. وانا معاك فيه بدءا من نظرية النسبية الخاصة والكوانتم الخ وحتي كيف تحصل علي الزيجوت 
يابيه انا قلتهالك قبل كده 
انا مش جاي من ورا Buffalo

أقترح بالتالي ـ إذا كنت تقرأ الإنجليزية ـ أن تبدأ بكتاب "الكون الهولوجرافي" لمايكل تالبوت. هذا الكتاب هو إحدى الكلاسيكيات بعالمنا اليوم لأجل كل هؤلاء الدين يريدون فهم هذا الكون وفهم أنفسهم. المعادل العربي لهذا الكتاب (وهو بالمناسبة شبه ترجمة له) هو كتاب "النظرية الهولوغرافية" للكاتب والمترجم السوري المتميز علاء الحلبي، الجزء الثاني من سلسلة "من نحن". ومن نفس هذه السلسلة "من نحن" لنفس الكاتب اقرأ أيضا الجزء الثالث، كتاب بعنوان "غروب شمس المعارف الكبرى". (هذا العنوان بالمناسبة ذكي وله دلالة كبيرة: أشهر كتب السحر مطلقا في كل التراث العربي القديم هو موسوعة "شمس المعارف الكبرى" للأمام البوني. "شمس المعارف" هذا هو العمدة حقا في باب السحر العربي ومنه أخذ الجميع بلا استثناء. الحلبي بالتالي يشير بذكاء إلى هذا المرجع الشهير عندما يسمي كتابه "غروب شمس المعارف"، وطبعا يتناول فيه *كل الأمور الخاصة بالسحر والجان والأرواح والشياطين* بمنطق في غاية الوضوح ومنهج في غاية الموضوعية والرقي والاحترام). أقترح بالتالي أن تقرأ أيضا هذا الكتاب الهام والممتع.
فكرتني وانا في ثانوي وحبيت اتنطط علي واد زميلي كان في فصل الفائقين 1/أ وانا في سنة تانية فصل عادي .. فقلته انت يالاه .. قريت غادة الكاميليا !!! 
فـ بلم وبص في الارض
طب قريت بحيرة البجع !!!
سابني ومشي وطلع الاول ع المحافظة سنتها .. 

طبعا هناك كتب أخرى كثيرة خاصة إذا كنت تستطيع القراءة بالإنجليزية، وهي كتب أحدث وأفضل ولا أبالغ إذا قلت أنها ساعدت في *رفع الوعي البشري عامة* بالعقود الأخيرة (ما عدا في بلادنا الحزينة بكل أسف) وأحدثت دويا رائعا في العالم كله حين صدرت، وقد جاءت حتى بلغة رجل الشارع العادي ليست علمية مقعّرة، وأخص هنا بالذكر طبعا كتب الرائعة لين ماكتاجرت (مثل "المجال" و"تجربة الإرادة"). 
يافندم انا معنديش وقت اقرأ .. حضرتك اقتبس وافتح موضوع ووعد لو بالسرياني حتي انا معاك 

وفي الختام تذكر يا أستاذي الحبيب أنك بعد كل هذا ـ *بعد كل هذا *ـ سوف تعرف شيئا واحدا فقط على سبيل اليقين: هو حقيقة كم أنت جاهل! هذا هو كل ما يميز العارفين عن غيرهم: هو أنهم فقط يدركون ويرون بكل وضوح كم هم حقا جهلاء في بحر المعرفة! لذلك قال الحكيم "*كلما ازددت علما ازددت جهلا*"!
كلما ازددت علما كلما ازددت علما بجهلي
عشان كده حضرتك انا مكتفي باللي عندي من علم .. مش ناقصة جهل يعني

سامحنى إذا كنت هذه المرة أكثر وضوحا وصراحة عما اعتدت، لكنها الأمانة أيضا بل فرض المحبة وبرهان صدقها. أتمنى لك التوفيق في موضوعك هذا وفي دراستك وبحثك بالأمر وفي حياتك كلها عموما، محبتي وتحياتي وإلى لقاء. 
ربنا يخليك انت شرفتني في الموضوع والاكيد انه ازداد ثقلا بما كتبت .. الا اني اطمع في المزيد فلن اقول الي لقاء بل الي بقاء ومزيد من الردود 

(ملاحظة: جميع الكتب المشار إليها بهذه الرسالة متوفرة على الشبكة للتحميل مجانا ـ ما عدا كتاب واحد فقط حسب معلوماتي هو تجربة الإرادة. أيضا يلاحظ أن هذه الكتب لا تعبر عن رأيي الشخصي تماما وكليا. أختلف مع كل هؤلاء الكتاب الرائعين في بعض التفاصيل والأفكار ولا أتفق شخصيا بحق **تماما وكليا** إلا مع الراحل مايكل تالبوت في رائعته "الكون الهولوجرافي". فقط لزم التنويه). 
​ * * *


*الملكة هيلانه *أشكرك يا صديقتي المشاكسة والطيبة أيضا رغم ذلك.  بالنسبة لي ليست "طيبة" حقا ولا "ذوق" صدقيني.. فقط أحاول ـ مجرد محاولة ـ أن ألتزم بـ"*شروط الكلام*" كما علمني بعض شيوخ الرهبان. (أحيانا لا أصدق كم سيكون عالمنا جميلا لو أن البشر التزموا جميعا بهذه القاعدة البسيطة)!- التزم الصمت ولا تتكلم. 
- هل يصوم الراهب عن الكلام؟
- تكلم فقط حين تتوفر شروط الكلام!
- وما شروط الكلام؟
- ثلاثة: أن يكون الكلام صادقا، أن يكون مُحبا عطوفا، أن تكون هناك حاجة له!
- فماذا لو كان الكلام صادقا ولم يكن عطوفا؟
- إذاً لا حاجة له.
وهل كان كلامي ليس بالعطوف .. اتحدي:new6:
​​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بتقول :
> 
> يعنى القوة ديه هى الل خلت واحد يتكلم بصوت حريمى ؟؟
> ...


والله يا ايريني هو كان فيه حالتين مرضيتين كان تاثيرهم وقتي .. التانية كانت بعدي علي طول فمش فاكرها بصراحة .. لكن اللي كانت رجله مشلولة ده انا كنت حاطه هدف .. وبالفعل جريت
عشان اجيبه من اول الحارة (منطقة ارياف)

اضافة : موضوع اللي كان بيحصلي بالليل ده .. انا شرحته قبل كده .. بس كان فيه حاجات تانية انا باعتبرها مش مهمة قوي وبحتفظ بيها لنفسي .. عشان نقفل علي باب الحواديت اللي من ورا الباب 

فين سؤالك الخطيرررررررررر بقي !!!
ياتري ياهل تري .. انت رجعت في كلامك عن السؤال ؟؟

اصل الملكة المجوسية بتقولي علي كل حاجة ع فكرة ههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]يااااراااااجل بقى بعد 7 صفحات و60 مشاركة و50 فيديو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والشيخة ناتشية وعزت العلايلي وريهام تعيس وبينج بونج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جاي تقولي[/FONT]*​ 

> [FONT=&quot]مش مهم تعرف ايه قصتي لانها طويلة قوي قوي ..[/FONT]


 :new6::new6::new6:
*[FONT=&quot]المهم .. خلينا في الجد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أي مؤمن بأي دين بيكون واقع تحت إرهاب النصوص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو جه واحد حكى لك عن السحر .. لو عارضته يقولك إيييييييييييية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مذكور في القوررررآن .. تجيب سيرة الحسد ...أييييييييييييية دة مذكور في القوررررآن !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نفس الشيئ بالنسبة للأخ التاني [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هيهاجمك بعنف وشراسة ويضع لك "السيد المسيح" داخل كل جملة بيقولها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمناسبة أو بدون مناسبة في محاولة حثيثة لإخراسك وعدم سماع صوتك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعاً لن ينسى النصوص التي أمرته بالمحبة خاصة محبة واحد زي حالاتي كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أعتبار– من وجهة نظره الشخصية -  أن منطقي فاسد على طول الخط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه - هو وَحدَهُ لا شَريكَ لهُ - الذي أمتلك المنطق كله والدين كله وأعتقد إن ربنا داخل ضمن ممتلكاته[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]فأي فعل يُؤَدّى تحت مُسمى خوارق يتم تغليفه دينياً حسب المُروج للخوارق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بحيث يرفض خوارق الآخرين ويُجبرهم على قبول خوارقه هو وبس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأستعداد التام لتسليم دماغك بالكامل للنصوص الدينية هي ضمان لعدم الإعتراض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو سبب ظهور هؤلاء المشايخ وجميع النصابين والأفاقين مثل الشيخ بتاعك والشيخ المُلا دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولا أستثني " بينج بونج " بتاع الـ 3 دقايق و اللي ساب المستشفى والتحاليل والمعامل والسونار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وراح وقف على نصبة مراجيح في حديقة بكين الدولية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
ماهو لو كان فيه الخير ما كان رماه الطير .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع شوية منطق فاسد يأزأز فيهم

[/FONT]*​:new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكرتني بمسلسل " العرّاف " المسلسل الحلو الوحيد اللي كتبه "يوسف معاطي"[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفهمه مع ( آخر حلقة ) وأنا فهمت أنت عايز تقول أية بعد كل الهري دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :shutup22:[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 يوليو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يااااراااااجل بقى بعد 7 صفحات و60 مشاركة و50 فيديو*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والشيخة ناتشية وعزت العلايلي وريهام تعيس وبينج بونج *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]جاي تقولي[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:
> *[FONT=&quot]المهم .. خلينا في الجد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أي مؤمن بأي دين بيكون واقع تحت إرهاب النصوص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلو جه واحد حكى لك عن السحر .. لو عارضته يقولك إيييييييييييية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة مذكور في القوررررآن .. تجيب سيرة الحسد ...أييييييييييييية دة مذكور في القوررررآن !![/FONT]*​
> ...


تصدق وتؤمن بإيه .. انا اختصرت
:99:

وتصدق يإيه كمان مرة 
انا اللحظة اللي قريت فيها مصطلح "البينج بونج" ده علي الصينيين قعدت اضحك لغاية ما عينية دمعت
:crying:
المهم انك قلت كل اللي انا عايز اقوله وبتركيز جميل كعادتك يعني مش جديدة ..

الاسلوب القصصي ده .. انا اقتبسته من المهندزة ايريني .. اللي هو تبقي بتتكلم عن حاجة .. وفي اخر الحلقة تلاقي حاجة عكس اللي انت متوقعها

ولغاية دلوقتي ماقالتش ايه هو السؤال الختيررررر

والحقيقة هي سألت سؤال كمان .. انا قلت اطنشه بس راجعت نفسي وقلت نجاوبوها عليه 

السؤال بيقول ...
علل
هل القوة دي هي اللي خلت واحد يتكلم بصوت حريمي ؟
الحقيقة .. في اعتقادي الشخص ان ده برضك من باب الايهام والتدليس

القوة اللي مع الشيخ .. هي هي القوة اللي بتخليه ينطق بصوت حريمي

وهي هي اللي بيقعد يضحك علينا ويقلها اطلعي بالذوق احسن .. ويقعد يهبد في جتة الواحد .. قال ايه عشان تطلع .. !!

كل الحكاية ان القوة دي بتبقي عرفت العيب او المرض اللي عند الشخص ده فين فبتتقمص شخصية مش بتاعتها عشان الايهام والتدليس

واحنا عاملين زي الاعمي في الزفة .. بنسقف وخلاص لاننا مش شايفين حاجة 

المهم .. ارجو من جميع اصدقائي واحبائي انه يكون ابتدي يشغل عقله شوية ويوزن الامور بالمنطق والعقل وليس بالهوي والولاء ويعرف ان كل ده بكش وتمويه من الناس اللي بِتَدْعي هذه القوة :flowers:
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وتصدق يإيه كمان مرة
> انا اللحظة اللي قريت فيها مصطلح "البينج بونج" ده علي الصينيين قعدت اضحك لغاية ما عينية دمعت​



​ *[FONT=&quot] " بينج بونج " دة راجل صيني .. *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعروف عن الصينيين أنهم بيبيعوا الهوا فى أزايز *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني كان ممكن يعبي ( أدعية الطاقة ) دي في كانز وينزلها السوق ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أه والله زمبقولك كتة .. مابيغلبوش ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمريض من دولي يفرقع له كانزاية بعد العشا ويأربعها ..بقى ميت فُل وعشرة !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حبيت أمشي ورا عنوانه يمكن نعرف ناخد منه توكيل الكانز بتاع أدعية الطاقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونوزع ع المستشفيات بقى ونعدي الفلنكات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لقيته قاعد في الجنينة بيّعَوِم مراجيح[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> فين سؤالك الخطيرررررررررر بقي !!!
> ياتري ياهل تري .. انت رجعت في كلامك عن السؤال ؟؟
> ​



*لا ما رجعتش عن سؤالى 

لكن إنت ما بتجاوبش على أسئلتى 

أسألك إزاى أنا سؤالى الختير ؟؟ :love34:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الاسلوب القصصي ده .. انا اقتبسته من المهندزة ايريني .. اللي هو تبقي بتتكلم عن حاجة .. وفي اخر الحلقة تلاقي حاجة عكس اللي انت متوقعها​



*لا يا ياسو 

لثة إنت فى أول الثلم 

لأن النهاية بتاعتك كانت متوقعة بالأخص إنك عملت الموضوع دا بعد موضوعك الل إتحذف بتاع أبـ..

الل دخلت لك فيه ماريا أونلى دا 

:blush2:

ما تعملش الغلطة ديه تانى بأة 

أنا قولت أفطنك بس 

:2:
​*


ياسر رشدى قال:


> السؤال بيقول ...
> علل
> هل القوة دي هي اللي خلت واحد يتكلم بصوت حريمي ؟
> الحقيقة .. في اعتقادي الشخص ان ده برضك من باب الايهام والتدليس
> ...



*طب مش تجاوب و إنت واخد إقتباس من عندى ؟؟

لازم أنا أدوخ عشان ألاقى إجابة يعنى ؟؟ :dntknw:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2017)

*و سؤالى الخطير يا ياسر هو 

هل أنتم فى الإسلام تؤمنون بأن الله أعطى للإنسان المقدرة لإخراج الجن أو العفريت من الجن أو أيا كان بأة من الإنسان (الملبوس/ الممسوس) ؟؟


*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ما رجعتش عن سؤالى
> 
> لكن إنت ما بتجاوبش على أسئلتى
> 
> ...


والمرسي ابو العباس بنجاوبوا :11azy:
بس كل حاجة في ميعادها
والدنيا مابتديش محتاج​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا ياسو
> 
> لثة إنت فى أول الثلم
> 
> ...


من حيث اول السلم .. فانا لسه درجة سادسة
وانتي بقي ياباشا علي وش مدير .. صح

وماتفكرنيش بـ +ماريا+ فلقد فقعتني مهموزن
عند الام أمة خرج من ..... هذا والله اعلم

وبعدين ياباشا دي سياسة ونقنقة ..
بنجاوبوا حبة حبة لعلي وعسي تفتكري 
سؤالك الختشيرررر .. فقد انقطعتني عنا
فجججأة فقلنا لعل المانع خيراً ان شاء الله
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و سؤالى الخطير يا ياسر هو
> 
> هل أنتم فى الإسلام تؤمنون بأن الله أعطى للإنسان المقدرة لإخراج الجن أو العفريت من الجن أو أيا كان بأة من الإنسان (الملبوس/ الممسوس) ؟؟
> 
> *​


وانا لسه بحاول اجاوب علي السؤال ..
اذ فججأة
سمعت صوتا في اذني يقول لي
انا ملكتك المجوسية وسوف اقول لك سرا
الله يخربيتك .. قولي

ليس هذا سؤال الايريني الاصلي

فقلت لها اخسئي يا كاذبة ..
قالت : صدقني هي حاولت ان تجتهد في سؤالها هذا ليبدوا هوَ هوَ ولكنه ليس هوَ

فما كان مني الا ان قلت لها اغربي عن وجهي ايتها الشيطانة المجوسية .. عايزة توقعي بيني وبين ايريني دي عشرة عمر في المنتدي

.............

نرجعوا بقي لسؤالك المتين والختشيرررر واللي انا جاوبت في لمحة سريعة عليه مع عبووووود

والاجابة دي تخصني انا وماليش دعوة بـ "انتم في الاسلام"

السحر مذكور في الاسلام .. وقصة الرسول والنبي موسي فصلت بعض الغموض عنه عندما ذهب لفرعون .. وجاء فرعون بالسحرة من كل المدن والقصة معروفة

وايضا في الشياطين التي تعلم الناس (اي ناس) السحر وكذلك ما انزل علي المَلَكين ببابل (العراق)
هاروت وماروت .. بس نلاحظ ان كلمة مَلَكين مشتقة من الملائكة (بالفتح)

وكما ذكر بالقرءان .. لما كانوا بيعلموا الناس السحر  كانوا بيقولوا للناس انما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر ..

فالناس دولم بقي كانوا بيسيبوا الاشياء الجيدة ويتعلموا مايفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه

بدليل انه تم ذكر ان هناك سحر ضار وسحر نافع
كما في النص
( وَيَتَعَلَّمُونَ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ)

يعني اللي كانوا بيتعلموا ما يضر مكانش ليهم في الاخرة حظ .. حسب معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة

لكن انا مش متاكد بصراحة من المعني الاشتقاقي لكلمة خلاق وهل هي تعني حظ ام شئ اخر !!

يبقي احنا هنا قدام تصريح رسمي اسلامي بوجود السحر في الدنيا .. وان له قواعد يتم اتباعها
لممارسته

ثم ناتي اخيرا .. لمن يقوم بتنفيذ هذا السحر ..
الحقيقة ده له شواهد برضك في القرءان ..
وهي ان الملائكة هي التي تقوم بذلك

ومن ضمن الملائكة الساقطة ابليس نفسه عكس ما يعتقده بعض المسلمين ان ابليس هو من الجن
وليس الملائكة .. وهذا خطأ .. فكلمة جن يمكن ان تعني مسئول مهم .. رئيس .. عالم

والكتاب المقدس يبين هذا بوضوح انه كان من الملائكة

وكذلك عكس السائد لدي الفقه الاسلامي بان الملائكة مسيرة وليست مخيرة ، فالملائكة تخطئ كما في النص
( لأنه إن كان الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا ، بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم ، وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء)

وقد تعهد ابليس بالوقوف في وجه البشر وايذائهم ان استطاع لضعيفي النفوس

لذلك فابليس وجنوده اسلاميا هم مشتركون في هذه الاعمال السيئة التي اما ان يفعلوها مباشرة او عن طريق التعزيم 

.......
انا كتبت ع السريع بدون تدقيق .. فممكن يكون هناك اشياء لم اوضحها بالقدر الكافي ​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا ياسو
> 
> لثة إنت فى أول الثلم
> 
> ...



ههههههههه عرفتى ازاى ده الموضوع اتعمل واتحذف فى ساعتها ومش مواعيدك  تكونى مخابرات من ورانا


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> من حيث اول السلم .. فانا لسه درجة سادسة
> وانتي بقي ياباشا علي وش مدير .. صح
> 
> وماتفكرنيش بـ +ماريا+ فلقد فقعتني مهموزن
> ...


صدقنى انا لا فقعتك مهموز ولا بتاع حضرتك مش محتاج  وكل اللى انا قولته مينفعش حد ياخد مشاركتك ويعملها موضوع بس كده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2017)

*يا ياسر أرجوك جاوبنى على سؤالى 



+إيرينى+ قال:



و سؤالى الخطير يا ياسر هو 

هل أنتم فى الإسلام تؤمنون بأن الله أعطى للإنسان المقدرة لإخراج الجن أو العفريت من الجن أو أيا كان بأة من الإنسان (الملبوس/ الممسوس) ؟؟


​

أنقر للتوسيع...



إجابتك معلش سامحنى مالهاش علاقة بسؤالى 


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 يوليو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> ههههههههه عرفتى ازاى ده الموضوع اتعمل واتحذف فى ساعتها ومش مواعيدك  تكونى مخابرات من ورانا



*اتحذف فى ساعتها ؟؟

أنا الل فاكراه إنى قرأت الموضوع 

و شوفت مشاركتك 

و قولت أما اصحى الصبح أبقى أشارك 

صحيت 

مالاقيتهوش 

:08:​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *اتحذف فى ساعتها ؟؟
> 
> أنا الل فاكراه إنى قرأت الموضوع
> 
> ...




يبقى انت عندك حق يا ايرو علشان انا بنسى بسرعه
لكن انت عليكى ذاكره فولاذيه بسم الصليب
  بتفتكرى كل حاجه  حتى ايام ابتداءى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يا ياسر أرجوك جاوبنى على سؤالى
> إجابتك معلش سامحنى مالهاش علاقة بسؤالى
> 
> *​


كل ده ومالهاش علاقة :new2:
ما انا قلت واسهبت ووضحت .. :smil12:
بالنسبة لي انا كمسلم وفي كلمة واحدة ومرادفتها اجابة لسؤالك
ان شاء الله ، نعم ، ايوه ، صحيح ، تمام

السحر يمكن ان يمس كافة البشر :new4:
سواء بالخير او الشر
*ماعدا الرسل* .. :174xe:
ويمكن الاستعانة به :spor24: عن طريق البشر ايضا في ابطال السئ منه او استخدامه في الخير كالشفاء من العوارض التي يتسبب بها مثل المس الشيطاني (وتسمي مجازا الملبوس)

اللي بعده
خشي في البهاريز .. يالا :yaka:​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (3 يوليو 2017)

+ماريا+ قال:


> صدقنى انا لا فقعتك مهموز ولا بتاع *حضرتك مش محتاج*  وكل اللى انا قولته مينفعش حد ياخد مشاركتك ويعملها موضوع بس كده


ماهو حضرتك .. مشاركتك كانت عبارة عن مهموز مغري .. حتي بعد ماعدلت وقلت يمكن انا زودتها
وانا مش واخد بالي .. صحيت مالقيتهوش


.​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 يوليو 2017)

مشاركتى  يمكن من وجهة نظرك
لما انت شاكك فيه كنت بعدت عنه من الاول 
وهو موضوعك حلو لكن الغريبه انه لسه متقفلش (ليه)
 ولا بلاش يمكن تفتكر مشاركتى دى مهموز هى كمان


----------



## Maran+atha (4 يوليو 2017)

شكرا للموضوع

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس 
مرقص 6: 7-13
+ ودعا الاثني عشر وابتدا يرسلهم اثنين اثنين واعطاهم سلطانا على الارواح النجسة
+ واوصاهم ان لا يحملوا شيئا للطريق
 غير عصا فقط لا مزودا ولا خبزا ولا نحاسا في المنطقة. 
+ بل يكونوا مشدودين بنعال ولا يلبسوا ثوبين. 
+  وقال لهم: «حيثما دخلتم بيتا 
فاقيموا فيه حتى تخرجوا من هناك.
وكل من لا يقبلكم ولا يسمع لكم فاخرجوا من هناك 
وانفضوا التراب الذي تحت ارجلكم شهادة عليهم. الحق اقول لكم: ستكون لارض سدوم وعمورة يوم الدين حالة اكثر احتمالا مما لتلك المدينة».
+ فخرجوا وصاروا يكرزون ان يتوبوا.
+ واخرجوا شياطين كثيرة ودهنوا بزيت مرضى كثيرين فشفوهم.


----------



## Maran+atha (4 يوليو 2017)

ومكتوب فى لوقا 10: 17-20
فرجع السبعون بفرح قائلين: «يا رب حتى الشياطين تخضع لنا باسمك». 18 فقال لهم: «رايت الشيطان ساقطا مثل البرق من السماء. 19 ها انا اعطيكم سلطانا لتدوسوا الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو ولا يضركم شيء. 20 ولكن لا تفرحوا بهذا ان الارواح تخضع لكم بل افرحوا بالحري ان اسماءكم كتبت في السماوات».

فنحن نعلم اننا لا يمكن ان نخرج روح شيطان بدون معونة من الله

فقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 15: 5 
انا الكرمة وانتم الاغصان. الذي يثبت في وانا فيه هذا ياتي بثمر كثير، لانكم بدوني لاتقدرون ان تفعلوا شيئا.


مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى اعمال الرسل 19: 13-20
فشرع قوم من اليهود الطوافين المعزمين ان يسموا على الذين بهم الارواح الشريرة باسم الرب يسوع، قائلين:«نقسم عليك بيسوع الذي يكرز به بولس!» 14 وكان سبعة بنين لسكاوا، رجل يهودي رئيس كهنة، الذين فعلوا هذا. 15 فاجاب الروح الشرير وقال:«اما يسوع فانا اعرفه، وبولس انا اعلمه، واما انتم فمن انتم؟» 16 فوثب عليهم الانسان الذي كان فيه الروح الشرير، وغلبهم وقوي عليهم، حتى هربوا من ذلك البيت عراة ومجرحين. 17 وصار هذا معلوما عند جميع اليهود واليونانيين الساكنين في افسس. فوقع خوف على جميعهم، وكان اسم الرب يسوع يتعظم.18 وكان كثيرون من الذين امنوا ياتون مقرين ومخبرين بافعالهم، 19 وكان كثيرون من الذين يستعملون السحر يجمعون الكتب ويحرقونها امام الجميع. وحسبوا اثمانها فوجدوها خمسين الفا من الفضة. 20 هكذا كانت كلمة الرب تنمو وتقوى بشدة.


----------



## Maran+atha (4 يوليو 2017)

رومية 16: 20
واله السلام سيسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلكم سريعا.
 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معكم. امين.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> كل ده ومالهاش علاقة :new2:
> ما انا قلت واسهبت ووضحت .. :smil12:
> بالنسبة لي انا كمسلم وفي كلمة واحدة ومرادفتها اجابة لسؤالك
> ان شاء الله ، نعم ، ايوه ، صحيح ، تمام
> ...



*
أنا ما سألتكش : هل تؤمنون بــالسحر أم لا 

عشان تقول أيوة و نعم و صحيح و تمام

أنا مالى بأة بإسهابك فى حاجة أنا ما سألتش فيها 

:2:
​*



ياسر رشدى قال:


> ويمكن الاستعانة به :spor24: عن طريق البشر ايضا في ابطال السئ منه او استخدامه في الخير كالشفاء من العوارض التي يتسبب بها مثل المس الشيطاني (وتسمي مجازا الملبوس)
> 
> اللي بعده
> خشي في البهاريز .. يالا :yaka:
> ...



*


إنت بتقول إنكم ممكن تستعينون بــالسحر لإبطال السىء منه ؟؟

أنا فهمت صح ؟؟


​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و سؤالى الخطير يا ياسر هو
> 
> هل أنتم فى الإسلام تؤمنون بأن الله أعطى للإنسان المقدرة لإخراج الجن أو العفريت من الجن أو أيا كان بأة من الإنسان (الملبوس/ الممسوس) ؟؟
> 
> ...


سؤالك الاولاني اهو حطيته تاني عشان محدش ينسي

والاجابة لتالت مرة علي سؤالك الاولاني بس باختصار قوي عشان منتوهش من بعض

ايوه الله اعطي الانسان القدرة (عن طريق السحرة) لمعالجة الملبوس او الممسوس (ايا كان المسمي)
....
سؤالك التاني بقي مختلف ... ليه 
الاولاني كان تؤمنون بمعني التصديق يعني فيه حاجة اسمها سحر وسحرة ومسحور وممسوس وملبوس

انما التاني انكم (اي المسلمين) تستعينون بمعني مشروعية الممارسة
الاجابة ممكن ولكن في اعمال خير فقط ويفضل الابتعاد عن تعلم السحر اصلا ، حتي لا ينقلب الي كفر لو كانت النفس ضعيفة

واللي عايز من المسلمين يستعين بالسحرة للشفاء مثلا من مس او مرض هو حر وعلي مسئوليته الشخصية

هذا والله اعلم .. واللي عنده علم يخش في المووووضووووع .. واخدة بالك .. المووووضوع :new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> سؤالك الاولاني اهو حطيته تاني عشان محدش ينسي
> 
> والاجابة لتالت مرة علي سؤالك الاولاني بس باختصار قوي عشان منتوهش من بعض
> 
> ...



*معلش ح أضطر أستعين بصديق لتأكيد المعلومة الل إنت طرحتها 

و السؤال موجه للفقيه الدستورى : عبود عبده عبود

هل فكرة علاج الملبوس أو الممسوس لها مرجعية فى الاسلام ؟؟

و هل طريقة علاجه تكون بالسحر ؟؟؟

ما تزعلش يا ياسر 

أنا بس عايزة أأكد المعلومة 

عشان ح أبنى عليها أسئلة تانية 

معلش

:blush2:
​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (4 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش ح أضطر أستعين بصديق لتأكيد المعلومة الل إنت طرحتها
> 
> و السؤال موجه للفقيه الدستورى : عبود عبده عبود
> 
> ...


عيب عليكي هو انا حاطط الجملة دي اونطة :2:

واللي عنده علم يخش في المووووضووووع .. واخدة بالك .. المووووضوع :new6:

منورنا من قبل اخر كومنت :Roses:
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 يوليو 2017)

*استاذ ياسر ..
حضرتك فتحت موضوع بتتكلم فيه عن الأرواح الشريرة او الملائكة الساقطة ومدى تأثيرهم على الأنسان وحكيت عن حادثة حصلت مع حضرتك شخصيا مع دجال ..
كانت معظم الردود على حضرتك ان غالبية المشتغلين فى الامور دى نصابين ودجالين وقلة منهم من ربنا ..
الموضوع انا شايف فى لبس لأنك ربط السحر وأعماله بالمس الشيطانى والموضوعين مختلفين وان كان فى بينهم ارتباط فى بعض الاحيان بالاستعانة بالشيطان من قبل الدجال ..
م.ايرينى سألتك سؤال محدد هل ربنا أعطى للمؤمنين ( فى الأسلام ) سلطة لأخراج الشياطين من البشر ؟ 
لأن أحنا فى أيمننا المسيحى ربنا أعطانا هذه الموهبة ( وأن لم تكن للجميع ) لأن كل واحد مواهبة على حسب استعداده الروحى ..
معلش هاعلق واتدخل فى موضوع ا.ماريا ..
ا.ماريا لم تشتكى نوع موضوعك بل انك اخدت مشاركتها بدون اذن منها وده مش من حقك ومن حقها تشتكى ومن حق الادارة تتعامل مع الشكوى بحسب رؤيتها ..
نرجع تانى لموضوع الشياطين ..
خدها منى كلمة ثقة عن عمل شخصى فى الموضوع أكثر من 90 % من المواضيع دى مالهاش علاقة بالشياطين اساسا وغالبها بتبقى امراض نفسية من المريض او نصب من الدجال .
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معلش ح أضطر أستعين بصديق لتأكيد المعلومة الل إنت طرحتها
> 
> و السؤال موجه للفقيه الدستورى : عبود عبده عبود
> 
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]واية علاقة الدستور بالعفاريت ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل ما ارد عليكي ... مش كنت مراهنك أن ياسر مش هياجوبك ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيدك ع الرهان ..[/FONT]*​:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفي ... من حق" ياسر " أنه يؤمن باللي هو عايزه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطرح التساؤلآت اللي هو عايزها أو رؤيته من خلال تجاربه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا بأأخذ عليه – فقط – التأليف على عقائد الناس سواء مسلم أو مسيحي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مافيش مُسمى ( الملائكة الساقطة ) في القرآن كله ( وياسر راجل قُرآني )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]( إبليس – الشيطان ) كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر رَبهِ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والجان[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] خلقناه من مارج من نار - ومن نار السموم – [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( قَالَ ( إبليس ) أَنَاْ خَيْرٌ مِّنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِن نَّارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِن طِينٍ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصوص واضحة مش محتاجة لإعادة توجيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني – حسب القُرآن – لآ إبليس ولا الجان ملائكة... لآ ساقطة ولا ناجحة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]نجاوبوكي بقى على أسئلتك ..:smile01[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 يوليو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]هل فكرة علاج الملبوس أو الممسوس لها مرجعية فى الاسلام ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
ولآلآلآلآلآلآلآ الهواااااا .. ولآ فيه أي مرجعية إسلامية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( المس ) مذكور في آية واحدة في سورة البقرة عن آكلي الربا يوم القيامة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش ملبوس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
و هل طريقة علاجه تكون بالسحر ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
السحر مذكور على نحو غامض أيضاً في القُرآن (( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَمِن شَرِّ ٱلنَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي ٱلْعُقَدِ ))[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( الساحرات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علاجه أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قراءة ( المِعوَذَتين ) - قل أعوذُ برب الفلق – و- قل أعوذُ برب الناس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( يعني خلصانة )[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 يوليو 2017)

انا اللي بزيط وبقول اي كلام يا استاذ ولا انت مش عارف انت بتقول ايه ؟ فسرت الطاقه او القوى الخارقه اللي كنت بتقول من الممكن البشر يستعينو بها على اختلاف اديانهم انها السحر؟ حد قالك تفتح موضوع مانتش قده وتتكلم في حاجات بتجهلها؟
وكمان بتنسبها للاسلام؟من متى كان استخدام السحر حلال في الاسلام؟ ومن متى كنا نؤمن باستعانة قوى خارجيه ملائكيه في مساعدة الاخرين؟
حتى الانسان المسحور في الاسلام ممكن يقرا القران على نفسه او اي حد قارئ يقرا عليه مش محتاجه
مواهب خارقه ولا شيوخ ولا دجالين وممكن ينفك
السحر وممكن ماينفك منه على حسب اردة الله
يشفيك او مايشفيك. بس اللي عمله شيخ بتاعك
مش من دين ان شاء الله لو يستعين بكل قوى الخارجيه
في الكون كله ده اسمه نصب ودجل وكدب محدش يشفي غير اللي خلقك ده في الاسلام هو القوه الخارقه
اللي ممكن تدعيها وتشفيك لكن استعانه  بشيوخ واموات صالحين وملائكه ساقطه ده تاليف منك


الحمد الله العميد فريق اول عبود موجود لاحسن تقول عليه جاهله ومتعرفش :new6:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

*استاذ ياسر ..
*حبيبي عبد يسوع باشا :love45:
​* حضرتك فتحت موضوع بتتكلم فيه عن الأرواح الشريرة او الملائكة الساقطة ومدى تأثيرهم على الأنسان وحكيت عن حادثة حصلت مع حضرتك شخصيا مع دجال ..
*دجال !!!! لا يافندم ماهواش دجال .. نهائي
انا اعتراضي كان عن استغلال كلمات الدين والزي الديني لايهام الناس ان ده سببه الاستعانة بهذا الدين للعلاج وفك الاعمال .. 
اما ماحدث لي وامامي فهو ليس بدجل علي الاطلاق قولا واحدا ولا هو تأثير نفسي او وهم .. بالاضافة الي الفيديوهات التي تؤكد ما قلته .. ان هناك قوة خارجية يستعين بها هؤلاء في ما يفعلوه
ومعلش يعني .. لما تنضرب بخرطوم علي ضهرك .. لو في الحقيقة لسعة واحدة منه هتخليك تقوم تتنطط .. وبعدين لما تصحي تقول انا منضربتش .. ده بقي لانفسي ولا هيروغليفي اساسا ههههه
*
كانت معظم الردود على حضرتك ان غالبية المشتغلين فى الامور دى نصابين ودجالين وقلة منهم من ربنا ..
*كل واحد حر .. يقول رايه زي ماهو عايز .. المهم يكون بشرح دقيق ومنطقي لما حكيته او وضعته من فيديوهات وحتي الان لم يدخل احد في تفسير لما قلت او وضعت من فيديوهات ماعدا خادم البتول .. وانا رديت عليه والحكم للقارئ وعلي المعترض ان يضع وجه اعتراضه​*
الموضوع انا شايف فى لبس لأنك ربط السحر وأعماله بالمس الشيطانى والموضوعين مختلفين وان كان فى بينهم ارتباط فى بعض الاحيان بالاستعانة بالشيطان من قبل الدجال ..
*ده يبقي شيطان امور قوي اللي يساعد الناس ويشفيهم .. طيب في رايك ايه المقابل .. يعني ليه الشيطان بيعمل كده ؟؟
وكلمة دجال انا وصحتها بالاعلي .. واوضحها مرة اخري الدجل ليس في صحة ما يفعله ولكن في تلبيسه علي الناس باسم الدين الذي ينتمي اليه
اما عن المسميات فسمها ما شئت انا سمتها الملائكة الساقطة لانها توافق معتقدي في الاسلام وكذلك توافق المسمي في المسيحية .. اما السحر فهو كلمة عربية عامة تصف مايحدث من خوارق خارج المألوف لدي الناس​*
م.ايرينى سألتك سؤال محدد هل ربنا أعطى للمؤمنين ( فى الأسلام ) سلطة لأخراج الشياطين من البشر ؟ 
*صيغة السؤال عشان اجاوبها كان لازم اوضح فيها ان الاسلام اعطي كل الناس بجميع معتقداتهم القدرة علي اخراج الشياطين .. ومن ضمنهم المسلمين وعشان كده كان لازم اوضح ده عشان القارئ ما يفتكرش ان ده حكر علي المسلمين فقط ويفهم السؤال خطأ
اما مصطلح اخراج الشياطين فهو ليس موجود في الاسلام اساسا .. ولكن يسمي سحر ، وبما ان السؤال يخص المسلمين فجاوبت بالمصطلح ده​*
لأن أحنا فى أيمننا المسيحى ربنا أعطانا هذه الموهبة ( وأن لم تكن للجميع ) لأن كل واحد مواهبة على حسب استعداده الروحى ..
*ما انا عارف .. عشان كده انا شرحت قبل ما احط الاجابة لكن هي كانت مصرة ان الاجابة تكون علي قد السؤال بنعم او لا .. وده يعطي انطباع خاطئ فكان لازم افوت عليها الحتة دي​*
معلش هاعلق واتدخل فى موضوع ا.ماريا ..
*ياحبيبي انت تعلق علي اي حاجة .. فين وفين علي ما بتخش تشارك معانا​*
ا.ماريا لم تشتكى نوع موضوعك بل انك اخدت مشاركتها بدون اذن منها وده مش من حقك ومن حقها تشتكى ومن حق الادارة تتعامل مع الشكوى بحسب رؤيتها ..
*اللي كان ظاهر ليه هو الاعتراض علي الاسم .. لان انا ما اخدتش المشاركة ونسبتها لنفسي 
بدليل اني لما ذكرته للاستدلال في مشاركة اخري .. تم مسحه .. يعني القصة مش موضوع مشاركة .. وانا طبعا مش حافظ قوانين القسم .. فلو ممكن تحطلي الجزئيه دي يبقي كتر خيرك​*
نرجع تانى لموضوع الشياطين ..
*نرجع يا قمر
​* خدها منى كلمة ثقة عن عمل شخصى فى الموضوع أكثر من 90 % من المواضيع دى مالهاش علاقة بالشياطين اساسا وغالبها بتبقى امراض نفسية من المريض او نصب من الدجال .
*انا بثق فيك دا مافيهوش كلام .. لكن انا هنا باحكي عن تجربة شخصية + فيديوهات لا تقبل المساومة لانها واضحة وضوح الشمس واخرها بتاعة الحج عزت وتعليق معدة البرامج بتاعة عمرو الليثي علي ماحدث لها وانها اعتقدت في اول الامر ان الجدع ده هايحاول يلعب بعقلها الباطن .. ثم نفت تماما بعد التجربة واقرت ان ده كان شئ خارق للطبيعة بل انها حاولت مقاومته بكامل وعيها فلم تستطع .. اسمع ردها باختصار في الفيديو ده

وعايز اضيف نقطة خطيرة انا ماخدتش باللي منها .. هي بتقول ان حصل نمنمة في ايدها .. وانا ذكرت ده في ما حدث لما روحت وماحدث بعد الشيخ باسبوع .. واني قبل ماحس بالكهرباء او الشوك اللي بيحصل كنت بحس بذبذبات في جسمي .. اللي هي النمنمة اللي قالت عليها
.
[YOUTUBE]T4wZIxzpbxI[/YOUTUBE]​​ 
كل التقدير لشخصك الجميل ​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]واية علاقة الدستور بالعفاريت ؟*​​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot]قبل ما ارد عليكي ... مش كنت مراهنك أن ياسر مش هياجوبك ؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أيدك ع الرهان ..[/FONT]*​:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفي ... من حق" ياسر " أنه يؤمن باللي هو عايزه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويطرح التساؤلآت اللي هو عايزها أو رؤيته من خلال تجاربه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أنا بأأخذ عليه – فقط – التأليف على عقائد الناس سواء مسلم أو مسيحي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مافيش مُسمى ( الملائكة الساقطة ) في القرآن كله ( وياسر راجل قُرآني )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


العميد الركن مشير اول دكتور عبوووود عبده عبوووود
تحية طيبة وبعد ،،

رهااااااان .. بتراهن عليا ياباشا .. طب مش تقول عشان نقسم سوا :new6:

الاسئلة انا جاوبتها كلها ياباشا وباختصار كمان في اخر مشاركة للرد علي ايريني

يعني ايريني تكسب :59:

من حيث التأليف انا مألفتش وخصوصا ان انا ماجتش ناحية اي تفسيرات خاصة بالدين المسيحي الا من نص وحيد كان للاستدلال فقط لاغير وبدون اي تأليف

اما الشق الاسلامي فالنصوص واضحة ولا تحتاج لتأليف

سعادتك بتقول 
والجان خلقناه من مارج من نار
ايه رايك نخليها
والجن خلقناه من مارج من نار :mus13:

فعلا النصوص واضحة ومقالتش ان الملائكة خلقت من نور .. هو فيه نص بيقول كده في القرءان :thnk0001:

كلمة ساقطة دي بقي معناها عاصية وانا حطيتها كده لان المنتدي مسيحي مش اسلامي
والكلمة لا تغير المعني المقصود منها
ساقطة .. عاصية .. كافرة .. الخ

للمرة المليون + 13 .. انا مش قرءاني :t19:

والرسل البشريين ايضا يخافون ربهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون .. دا وصف عام ياعبووود بيك يشمل كل
من يسجد لله في السماء والارض بما فيها الدواب
مابتجبش النص من اوله ليه (اولم) ياعبوووود بيه :fun_lol:
​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]هل فكرة علاج الملبوس أو الممسوس لها مرجعية فى الاسلام ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ولآلآلآلآلآلآلآ الهواااااا .. ولآ فيه أي مرجعية إسلامية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( المس ) مذكور في آية واحدة في سورة البقرة عن آكلي الربا يوم القيامة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ومافيش ملبوس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> و هل طريقة علاجه تكون بالسحر ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> السحر مذكور على نحو غامض أيضاً في القُرآن (( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَمِن شَرِّ ظ±لنَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي ظ±لْعُقَدِ ))[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( الساحرات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علاجه أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قراءة ( المِعوَذَتين ) - قل أعوذُ برب الفلق – و- قل أعوذُ برب الناس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( يعني خلصانة )[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


الحاجة الصح بنقولوا عليها صح .. وفعلا انا وضحت نفس الل انت قلته من حيث مصطلح اخراج الشياطين وملبوس 
ماعدا ان المس مذكور مرة واحدة .. !!
انت ناسي ايوب بعد كل الصبر اللي هوه صبره حرام عليك 
اني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب

هي النفاثات في العقد معناها الساحرات :heat:
والنص يبقي
ومن شر الساحرات :w00t:

كفاية كده علشان مانقلبهاش اسلامي 
بس راجع كلمة عقد وعقدة في القرءان حتي يتضح المعني
​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> انا اللي بزيط وبقول اي كلام يا استاذ ولا انت مش عارف انت بتقول ايه ؟ فسرت الطاقه او القوى الخارقه اللي كنت بتقول من الممكن البشر يستعينو بها على اختلاف اديانهم انها السحر؟ حد قالك تفتح موضوع مانتش قده وتتكلم في حاجات بتجهلها؟
> وكمان بتنسبها للاسلام؟من متى كان استخدام السحر حلال في الاسلام؟ ومن متى كنا نؤمن باستعانة قوى خارجيه ملائكيه في مساعدة الاخرين؟
> حتى الانسان المسحور في الاسلام ممكن يقرا القران على نفسه او اي حد قارئ يقرا عليه مش محتاجه
> مواهب خارقه ولا شيوخ ولا دجالين وممكن ينفك
> ...


بتفكريني بشويكار وفؤاد المهندس :new6:
.
[YOUTUBE]T7Y_5QwdTrA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Maran+atha (5 يوليو 2017)

مستحيل شيطان يخرج شيطان آخر من انسان به شيطان

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى مرقس 3: 22-27
+ واما الكتبة الذين نزلوا من اورشليم فقالوا: 
«ان معه بعلزبول وانه برئيس الشياطين يخرج الشياطين». 
+ فدعاهم وقال لهم بامثال: «كيف يقدر شيطان ان يخرج شيطانا؟ 
+ وان انقسمت مملكة على ذاتها لا تقدر تلك المملكة ان تثبت. 
+ وان انقسم بيت على ذاته لا يقدر ذلك البيت ان يثبت. 
+ وان قام الشيطان على ذاته وانقسم 
لا يقدر ان يثبت بل يكون له انقضاء. 
+ لا يستطيع احد ان يدخل بيت قوي وينهب امتعته
 ان لم يربط القوي اولا وحينئذ ينهب بيته.


----------



## Remark (5 يوليو 2017)

خادم البتول قال:


> *ختاماً* *نصيحة* يا صديقي ويا كل أخوتي لوجه الله: هذا النوع من الفيديوهات هو بكل أسف ما نسميه "*زبالة اليوتيوب*" ...
> بالتالي لا تخدع نفسك وتحول عقلك ـ وعقولنا ـ إلى *مستنقع جهل وخرافة وتخلف *بأي زعم من المزاعم، كأن تقول مثلاً أن هذا كله فقط بغرض التحليل مثلاً أو الدراسة أو حتى الفضح! لا يا أستاذنا الحبيب عفواً، هذا كله ليس إلا *تلوثاً وانحطاطاً شاملاً *لا داعي حتى لمجرد الإقتراب منه، وهذه كلها ليست إلا *أمراضاً وعاهات روحية ونفسية وفكرية*، ...
> 
> الحياة يا سيدي جميلة بل رائعة بعيداً عن هذا المستنقع النتن.. وأفضل من كل ذلك لا شك أن تتوجه للبحث والقراءة والدراسة التي تساعدك على [COLOR="#ff70"]*الفهم الحقيقي*​وعلى التخلص من كل هذا الخلط ـ سامحني ـ أو "اللخبطة" التي تملأ رسائلك (غالباً دون أن تشعر). أنت بالفعل مجتهد وتفكر وتحاول، وهذا رائع حقاً، أقولها بصدق، ولكن "ليس هكذا يا سعد تورَد الإبل"! الجهد الذاتي والعضلات الشخصية والموهبة الفردية وحدها (الموهبة المغرورة عادةً) لم تعد تصنع الكثير حقاً في عالم اليوم!​[/COLOR]



*
هذا هو "الخِتَـام" وهذه هى "[COLOR="#ff77"]الحقيقة" التى يجهلها الكـثيرون
مِـنْ :
"غـيـر الـعـارفـيـن" أو "غـيـر الـدارسـيـن" أو "الـتـائـهـيـن"
الـذيـن يـســيـرون فى أنـفــــاقٍ مُـظـلـمـة ... وغـيـر مُـدْرِكـيـن
مَـصْــدَرْ "[COLOR="#ff77"]الـنــور الحقيقى[/COLOR]" الذى يُـعْـطِى الـقـدرة والـسُـلـطـان
على الأمور "المنظورة" و "غير المنظورة" بالنسبة للبشر !!
*   *   *   *   *
[/COLOR]​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2017)

> *
> 
> 
> ياسر رشدى قال:
> ...


*


الشفاء من الله فقط .. 
السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي له القدرة والسلطان علي الشفاء من اعمال السحر الارواح النجسة .. لان السيد المسيح هو الله 
واعطي هذة الموهبة لتلاميذة ( الذين يمثلون بعض رجال الدين المسيحي بوقتنا الحاضر ) 

غير كدة يبقا دجل وشعوذة ونصب .و لا تقولي معوذتين ولا بقرة  ولا قراءة قرآن  ( والا ماكنش رسول الاسلام اتصاب بالسحر :smil15: :fun_lol: ).. " فلا يمكن اخراج شيطان بشيطان اخر " لو فرضنا وشوفت نتيجة ايجابية قدامك  بيكون مسكن للمرض فقط وليس شفاء تام 


ملحوظة 
عبد يسوع المسيح جاوبك باجابات وافية وكافية ومباشرة ... راجع مشاركاتة 

نصيحة اخيرة ...
عشان خاطرك وعشان خاطر كل المسلمين والمصابين بالسحر والارواح النجسة 

لو حاولتوا اخراج الارواح النجسة او علاج السحر بقراءة القرآن والبقرة وخلافه.. الحاله هتسوء اكتر واكترررررر *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2017)

*

ياسر 

بعد مشاركة عبود و هيفاء 

و ردك فى موضوع أيوب 

أرجوك وضح بإختصار : إيه علاقة أيوب بالسحر و و و 

بإختصار عشان الواحد يفهم 

___________

و أنا لما بأسألك سؤال مش بأقولك : كش ملك يعنى عشان تقول أفوت عليها الفرصة 

ما احناش فى منافسة 

ما تؤمن بالل تؤمن بيه 

أنا مالى 



​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الشفاء من الله فقط ..
> السيد المسيح هو الوحيد الذي له القدرة والسلطان علي الشفاء من اعمال السحر الارواح النجسة .. لان السيد المسيح هو الله
> واعطي هذة الموهبة لتلاميذة ( الذين يمثلون بعض رجال الدين المسيحي بوقتنا الحاضر )
> 
> ...


ياهيلانة سيبك من الاسلام .. الاسلام وحش واي كلام .. استريحتي
ومحمد عمره ما اتسحر بس ده مش موضوعنا

عبد يسوع انا رديت عليه .. راجعي الرد

مش معقولة ياهيلانه كل حاجة تاخديها بتعصب وهجوم كده

المسيحية جميلة ومسالمة وكل حاجة رائعة .. بس الناس احرار في اعتقادتهم

عندك تعليق منطقي لمما ذكرته .. اتفضلي ويا مرحب بيكي 

بس ماتنسيش الحلاوة بتاعة بنتك ربنا يوفقها .. لو المجموع قل حاجة بسيطة عن طب بشري .. فيه طب اسنان في جامعة فاروس .. ومش غالية قوي​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2017)

اكيد هجيبلك الحلاوة 
حاسة كدة ان وشك حلو علينا يا حج ياسر 
انتا اول واحد تبشرني بالطب وقولتهالي مرتين 
والحقيقة اللي ماتعرفهاش  اننا فعلا متوقعين لها طب بس علاج طبيعي او بيطري .. بنستبعد البشري والاسنان 

جايز تنزل لفنون تطبيقية او علوم ههههههههه وجايز ربنا يكرمها بالطب محدش عارف واكيد حلاوتك محفوظة هبقي انزلك سورة الجن هههههههههه

ع العموم بشكرك علي اهتمامك يا سر انتا انسان محترم وطيب .. بس ربنا يسامحه بقا اله الاسلام حط ضغينة بيني وبينك . بس الاكيد ربنا مش هيسامحه لان الشيطان ملوش توبه 





المهم 
 يا ريت تبقا تشوفلي انواع الكليات اللي في الجامعة دي والاسعار كام  ... علي وعسي


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ياسر
> بعد مشاركة عبود و هيفاء
> و ردك فى موضوع أيوب
> أرجوك وضح بإختصار : إيه علاقة أيوب بالسحر و و و
> ...


ده كان رد علي عبوووود في موضوع المس وانه ذكر مرة واحدة في القرءان .. نقطة
ولا يوجد زيادة عن ماذكر .. وهو ان الشيطان
مسه "بضر" اللي هو في نص اخر "بنُصْب وعذاب"
والنصب هو الشر والبلاء

وهو انا قلت انها منافسة ولا بنلعب شطرنج

انا كتبتلك اول اجابة وكانت واضحة وصريحة 
:download:


> يبقي احنا هنا قدام تصريح رسمي اسلامي بوجود السحر في الدنيا .. وان له قواعد يتم اتباعها
> لممارسته



وبعدين جاوبتك تاني وتالت

وفي الاخر استعنتي بصديق .. وماتزعلش
حاضر
مافيش اي مشاكل ولا شطرنج ولا طاولة

وده اللي انا رديت بيه ويمكن زعلك
:download:


> ما انا عارف ..  عشان كده انا شرحت قبل ما احط الاجابة لكن هي كانت مصرة ان الاجابة تكون  علي قد السؤال بنعم او لا .. وده يعطي انطباع خاطئ فكان لازم افوت عليها  الحتة دي



لو انت متضايقة من جملة "فكان لازم افوت عليها  الحتة دي"

انا باعتذر وخليها كده "فكان لازم اوضح في السؤال الحتة دي لان الصيغة اللي اتكتب بيها ممكن تدي انطباع خاطئ"

كده كويس .. :16_14_20:

نرجع لاصل الموضوع .. عبووووود رد وانا رديت عليه

لو وضحت ليكي الرؤية .. تبقي حاجة زي الفل
اكتفيتي بكده برضك زي الفل .. 
واوعي تزعلي من حاجة بكتبها ليكي مَعَزة خاصة
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> اكيد
> واكيد حلاوتك محفوظة هبقي انزلك سورة الجن هههههههههه


وتنزليها ليه .. ما انتي قدامي اهه

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2017)

*[FONT=&quot]ياباشا ... سؤال إيريني بيتكلم عن المس والشياطين ( عقائدياً )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل عقيدة إخراج الشياطين موجودة في الإسلام ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني هل عندك نص قُرآني زي دة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَدَعَا الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَابْتَدَأَ يُرْسِلُهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْوَاحِ النَّجِسَةِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
التلاميذ أو الرُسل عملوا أية ؟

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَأَخْرَجُوا شَيَاطِينَ كَثِيرَةً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَدَهَنُوا بِزَيْتٍ مَرْضَى كَثِيرِينَ فَشَفَوْهُمْ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مرة أخرى هل عقيدة إخراج الشياطين والأرواح النجسة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موجودة في الإسلام ؟ وموجود سُلطان طردها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة كان سؤال إيريني[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هات لنا بقى النص علشان ننهي حالة الجدل دي و مانقولش عليك بتألف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد كدة فلتؤمن بما تؤمن ماليش دعوة بإيمانك

 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مالنا ومال قصة أيوب يا يسوووووور )
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا ... سؤال إيريني بيتكلم عن المس والشياطين ( عقائدياً )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل عقيدة إخراج الشياطين موجودة في الإسلام ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني هل عندك نص قُرآني زي دة
> 
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وَدَعَا الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَابْتَدَأَ يُرْسِلُهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْوَاحِ النَّجِسَةِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> التلاميذ أو الرُسل عملوا أية ؟
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَأَخْرَجُوا شَيَاطِينَ كَثِيرَةً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وَدَهَنُوا بِزَيْتٍ مَرْضَى كَثِيرِينَ فَشَفَوْهُمْ.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


انا بألف ... تفتكر :thnk0001:
طب سيبك من كلامي



> *[FONT=&quot]هل فكرة علاج الملبوس أو الممسوس لها مرجعية فى الاسلام ؟؟
> 
> *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ولآلآلآلآلآلآلآ الهواااااا .. ولآ فيه أي مرجعية إسلامية *[/FONT]


تعالي نشوف كده كلام اهل السنة والجماعة

اولا : اخراج الشياطين والجن
اتفق اهل السنة والجماعة علي دخول ما يسمونه بالجن الي جسد الانسان وهو ثابت بالكتاب والسنة 
وان اخراج وطرد الجن لا يكون الا بالرقية الشرعية وماء مقري عليه قرءان
والنت مليان بكافة انواع احاديث طرد الجن والايات المخصصة لذلك من القرءان 

دا غير بقي انواع الجن
دا جن مسلم والتاني مسيحي علي مجوسي :new6:
وبيقولوا علي الشخص اللي عليه الجن (حسب كلامهم) ان فلان ده مسحور او مصروع او ممسوس او معموله عمل .. تفتكر جابوها منين :thnk0001: ابن تيمية

النص
سعاتك ذكرته في نص الربا
(( الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ))

ايه رايك .. هل نعتبر الناس دي بتألف :smile01 

ده اعتقاد فئة من المسلمين ياعبوووود

الفرق بيني وبينهم اني قلت .. انه يمكن اخراجها من اي حد يعرف طريقة اخراجهم .. وهذا ليس له علاقة بالدين .. واستندت الي نص تعلم السحر كما اشرت من قبل بالتوضيح لان السحر اعم واشمل

ثانيا : المس 
سعاتك قلت 
:download:



> *[FONT=&quot]( المس ) مذكور في آية واحدة في سورة البقرة عن آكلي الربا يوم القيامة*[/FONT]



فحبيت اوضح انه لأ ..
مس الشيطان مذكور مع ايوب برضك سعاتك .. ولكن في صيغة اخري من المس وهي الضر والنصب والعذاب وليس التخبط كما في حالة الربا

اللي بعده :giveup:
وياريت نخلينا في الموضوع وكفاية اسلاميات 
انا عايز تفسير لما سردته من تجربة شخصية بالاضافة الي الفيديوهات الموضوعة

وارجو ارجو انه مايكونش كلام غير موضوعي زي انه ده زبالة حثالة نصب دجل شعوذة ونرجوا الابتعاد عن الحاجات دي عشان مش حلوة قبل الاكل وبتسد النفس .. الخ

عايز كلام منطقي يمكن ان يقبل عقلا ..
مافيش .. يبقي كفاية كده علي الموضوع وشكرا
​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا ... سؤال إيريني بيتكلم عن المس والشياطين ( عقائدياً )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل عقيدة إخراج الشياطين موجودة في الإسلام ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعني هل عندك نص قُرآني زي دة
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وَدَعَا الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَابْتَدَأَ يُرْسِلُهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَاناً عَلَى الأَرْوَاحِ النَّجِسَةِ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> التلاميذ أو الرُسل عملوا أية ؟
> ...



*هو دا فعلا قصدى 

أشكرك يا عبود 

:flowers:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انا بألف ... تفتكر :thnk0001:
> طب سيبك من كلامي
> 
> تعالي نشوف كده كلام اهل السنة والجماعة
> ...



*خلاص يا ياسر 

من منظور مسيحى هذا ليس سلطان من الله للبشر للسيطرة على الجن و طردها 

و تبقى إجابة عبود لما قال لالالا و لا الهوا : إجابة صحيحة لا غبار عليها  

و أنا كنت عايزة إجابة مختصرة يا ياسر بدون رغى كتير 


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> الفرق بيني وبينهم اني قلت .. انه يمكن اخراجها من اي حد يعرف طريقة اخراجهم .. وهذا ليس له علاقة بالدين .. واستندت الي نص تعلم السحر كما اشرت من قبل بالتوضيح لان السحر اعم واشمل
> ​​​​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]



*إيه نص تعلم السحر ؟؟

هاته معلش تانى عشان مش ح أقعد أنا أدور فى 11 صفحة ​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *خلاص يا ياسر
> 
> من منظور مسيحى هذا ليس سلطان من الله للبشر للسيطرة على الجن و طردها
> 
> ...


رغي .. تصدقي انا غلطان​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وتنزليها ليه .. ما انتي قدامي اهه
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​



ههههههههههه ماشي 
بس اسلاميا ماينفعش تقارن جن القرآن  بأي جن تاني :spor2:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2017)

*يا جماعة مش عايزين ندخل فى موضوع رسول الاسلام اتسحر و لا لأة عشان الموضوع ما يتقفلش 

و كمان موضوعه (محمد) ما يهمناش أوى

ما يتسحر و لا يتسحر إحنا مالنا 

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 يوليو 2017)

*تقريبا الموضوع ابتدا يكون مخالف ويخرج عن مساره ..​*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2017)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إيه نص تعلم السحر ؟؟
> 
> هاته معلش تانى عشان مش ح أقعد أنا أدور فى 11 صفحة ​*



خلي بالك من نفسك اللي بيقري الحاجات دي


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2017)

> وان اخراج وطرد الجن لا يكون الا بالرقية الشرعية وماء مقري عليه قرءان
> والنت مليان بكافة انواع احاديث طرد الجن والايات المخصصة لذلك من القرءان




نصيحتي ل ياسر ... 

الكلام ده موجود فعلا ع النت 
بس خطر جدااااااا جداااااااا للي بيقراه ... اذا كنت قريته روح لابونا مكاري يصليلك

" اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد"


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> تعالي نشوف كده كلام اهل السنة والجماعة
> 
> اولا : اخراج الشياطين والجن
> اتفق اهل السنة والجماعة علي دخول ما يسمونه بالجن الي جسد الانسان *وهو ثابت بالكتاب* والسنة
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]طاب ما أنا طلبت منك النص اللي في الكتاب ..!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتجيبه .. هو فين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]باتكلم عن نص أخراج شياطين وإعطاء سُلطان عليهم ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش حكاوي لأهل السُنة و"المجاعة" :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]كما أتيتك بنص ( من عشرااات النصوص ) في الأناجيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصوص[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] واضحة وصريحة كطلقات المدافع كـ ( عقيدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات لي أنت كمان نص قُرآني مثيل وحطه في عيني[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكنه في الحقيقة لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ يوجد[/FONT]*​ 





> وياريت نخلينا في الموضوع وكفاية اسلاميات
> انا عايز تفسير لما سردته من *تجربة شخصية* بالاضافة الي الفيديوهات الموضوع


 *[FONT=&quot]هوووب ... عندك هنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الكلام عن تجربتك الشخصية ورؤيتك أنت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى عيني وعلى راسي من فوق .. [/FONT]*​[/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]يتفق معك من يتفق ويختلف من يختلف ... مفيش أي مشكلة
مالكش دعوة بقى بالعقائد الدينية
صح كدة ؟:flowers:

*[/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> خلي بالك من نفسك اللي بيقري الحاجات دي


انت فكرتيني وانا في ثانوية عامة كان ليه واحد صاحبي وكان عايز يعرف النتيجة قبل ما باباه يعرفها

فقلتله مافيش غير انك تروح لشيخ يجبهالك من الكنترول :new6: 
قالي لا .. انا سمعت عن كتاب اسمه "شمس المعارف" وده خاص بالسحر والتعزيم وكده
واحنا ممكن نشتريه .. 
وده بيتباع فين ؟
قالي في الحسين .. وفعلا اشترناه بـ 50 جنيه :fun_lol:

وفتحناه كان حاجة مرعبة .. طلاسم ورسومات غريبة واسماء اغرب ومتقسم حسب الاعمال .. وفيه صفحة مكتوب فيها .. ان قبل ما تعمل
اي حاجة لازم تاخد القَسَم علي الجن الاول عشان ماتتئذيش .. وكمان تعرف ازاي تصرفهم 

وكانت ليلة سودا
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 يوليو 2017)

*بص يا ياسر 

إوعى تكون زعلت إنى قولت عليك رغاى 

مش إنت بس الل قولت عليه كدة

________________

على العموم بناء على ال datum الل إنت بتقوله 

و إن من الممكن علاج الممسوس بالسحر بسحر آخر 

سواء هذا الكلام صحيح أم خطأ فأنا لست بصدد مناقشة صحته 

و لكن 

ما نؤمن به نحن المسيحيين هو أن الله أعطى السلطان لبعض البشر لإخراج الشياطين بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح و ليس بإسم آخر سواه 

لذلك فرؤيتنا لمثل هذا الشيخ الل ضربك بالخرطوم أو الشيوخ الل فى الفيديوهات

إما هم نصابون 

أو 

أشخاص يتعاملون مع الارواح الشريرة (الشياطين)

و هم فى الآخير أشخاص مؤذية

و لا نقارنهم بأى أب كاهن لديه هذا السلطان 

لأن هذا الأب الكاهن يخرج الأرواح الشريرة بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح 

و السلطان فى الآخر هو للرب يسوع المسيح

__________________

على العموم أنا برضو لازم أشكرك 

عشان عرفتنا نظرة المسلمين لأبونا مكارى 

فإنهم عندما يأتون إليه 

فكل فكرهم : أنه يعالجهم بالسحر

لك الشكر على هذه المعلومة


:flowers:​*​​​​​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (5 يوليو 2017)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طاب ما أنا طلبت منك النص اللي في الكتاب ..!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ماتجيبه .. هو فين ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]باتكلم عن نص أخراج شياطين وإعطاء سُلطان عليهم ..!!*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]مش حكاوي لأهل السُنة و"المجاعة" :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]كما أتيتك بنص ( من عشرااات النصوص ) في الأناجيل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصوص[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] واضحة وصريحة كطلقات المدافع كـ ( عقيدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات لي أنت كمان نص قُرآني مثيل وحطه في عيني[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


عبووووووووود .. انت قلت مافيش مرجعية
وانا قلتلك اهل السنة والجماعة كمرجعية (علي سبيل المثال وليس الحصر) بيؤمنوا بدخول الجن والشياطين في الجسد وكيفية اخراجها وطردها وعندهم تفسيراتهم وفقههم للايات والاحاديث الدالة علي كده وممكن ترجعلها وذكرتلك النص اللي انت حطيته واللي هما بيستندوا اليه

دا كان بس رد علي حتة تأليف اللي انت قلتها
وانت لو مسلم عادي وقلت مافيش هما اللي هايقولوا عليك بتألف ... (1)

بالنسبة لي انا قلتلك ان السحر مفهومه اعم واشمل من اخراج الشياطين وهو كل ماخرج عن الناموس الطبيعي علي يد البشر زي النص ما قال كمثال ان بالسحر يمكن ان يفرقو بين المرء وزوجه وانه ممكن الحاق الضرر والنفع للناس بيه
وان النص قال ان اي حد ممكن يتعلمه وده اللي انت بتقول عليها سلطان .. 
يعني السلطان هو ما انزله الله علي الملكين ببابل
وعشان ربنا ياكد ان السلطان الذي اعطاه ليس خارج عن ارادته
قال (وما هم بضارين به من احد الا باذن الله) ... (2)

خلصت ياعبوووووود

دا اخر رد في الاسلاميات بالموضوع عشان انت حبيبي .. 

وزي ماقلت حلو قوي كده احنا عدينا ال 100 كومنت :new6: وكل الحبايب شاركوا .. واتمني انهم يشاركوا في موضوعات تانية ليا 

حبي وتقديري للجميع​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 يوليو 2017)

ياسر
ممكن اي احد يطرد الجن او يفك السحر
او حتى يقرا الرقيه الشرعيه او القران
السؤال هنا
في حد ربنا اختصه بالكلام ده في الاسلام؟
حد عنده قوه خارقه او ربنا اوكله مهامه في
الارض باعتبار ان هذا شخص عنده سر
او افضل؟ الجواب اكيد لا 
وبالتالي شيخ بتاعك نصاب لو بيقرا القران انا ممكن اقرا ولو يعالج ويشفيكم فهو مش آله ..فهمت ؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 يوليو 2017)

بداية موضوعك كانت عن قوه الخارقه اللي يستعين بها بعض اتباع الاديان واللي ممكن تشتغل معهم كلهم ولما تشتغل يدعي كلا منهم انها اثبات على صحة دينه صح؟
ايه اللي وصلك للاستعانه بالسحر كنت تقصد انه السحر القوه الخارقه؟ طيب والملائكه الخيره شو خانتها؟
عادي ياسر كلنا نغلط بس لا تعاند وتقول ان ممكن استخدام سحر الحلال للمنفعه مافيش سحر حلال
ولا في اشخاص عندهم سر او ربنا اختصه بموهبه
وممكن يتعاملو مع السحر او يخرجو الجن على 
حسب كلامهم كل انسان يقرا على نفسه ويدعي ربه
ويعالج نفسه باللي يبغيه ماشي واااسطات فاهم؟
ويمكن اللي يشارك في المنتدى ويتكلم عنك الملكه
المجوسيه كل شي جايز


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> خلصت ياعبوووووود​


​ *[FONT=&quot]
*​​*[FONT=&quot]ما هي خلصانة .. ومن تلات صفحات فاتوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مابدخلش في حوار عن نصوص وأنا مش متأكد أو مش واثق من اللي باقوله [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2017)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> انت فكرتيني وانا في ثانوية عامة كان ليه واحد صاحبي وكان عايز يعرف النتيجة قبل ما باباه يعرفها
> 
> فقلتله مافيش غير انك تروح لشيخ يجبهالك من الكنترول :new6:
> قالي لا .. انا سمعت عن كتاب اسمه "شمس المعارف" وده خاص بالسحر والتعزيم وكده
> ...



واكيد لقيتوا في الكتاب  ده كافة النصوص اللي خلتك تتوهم انك وثيق م الفوز هههههههههه قصدي من النجاح 

المهم عرفتوا توصلوا للمجموع !


----------



## أَمَة (6 يوليو 2017)

نكتفي بهذا الحد
و يغلق الموضوع.
الذي كنت أرغب في غلقه منذ بدايته 
و لكني لم أفعل لأن من الشوك تُجنى ثمارا طيبة
سيكون لي تعليق نهائي لأبدي رأيي من منطلق مسيحي
للأسف أني مريضة خلال هذا الاسبوع
و لا أدرى متى سأشعر بالتحسن
صلوا من أجلي.
​


----------



## أَمَة (13 يوليو 2017)

أعود لكتابة مشاركة أخيرة حول ما ورد في هذا الموضوع، كما وعدت، تتكون من رأيي الشخصي المتواضع المبني على الفكر المسيحي الذي أحيا به.

أبدأ بالعنوان، "الملائكة الساقطة و الأرواح الشريرة:
الملائكة الساقطة في المسيحية هم الشياطين، و الأرواح الشريرة هم أيضا الشياطين. لذلك سقط صاحب الموضوع في الخطأ لاعتقاده بأنهما فئتين مختلفتين، و ذلك بسبب الفكرة الخاطئة الشائعة عند بعض الثقافات بوجود أرواح صالحة و اخرى شريرة. الأولى يستعين بها الإنسان لتفك أعمال السحر -كما يؤمن البعض، و الثانية لتقوم بالأعمال الشريرة. 

- لا يوجد ملائكة و لا أرواح صالحة "تابعة لأولياء أو قديسين" هائمة على وجه الأرض بأنتظار أوامر الناس لتقدم لهم خدمات، كما يظن و كما ذكر صاحب الموضوع في مشاركته #23: "ناس بتستعين بملائكة". 
- لا يوجد " قوى اكثر طاقة " قادر أن يتعامل معها بعض البشر،كما ذَكر صاحب الموضوع لأن:
- كل تعامل مع الأرواح أو أي "قوة أكثر طاقة" هو تعامل مع الأرواح الشريرة.
- الأرواح الشريرة موجودة و مستعدة لتضل كل من يطلبها من البشر و يلجأ اليها بهدف حل مشاكله أو سعيا وراء مساعدتهم.
- أما الأرواح الصالحة في المسيحية فهم الملائكة، و عملهم الرئيسى أنهم "يُرسلون" من الله لتبليغ رسائله، كما ورد في أماكن عدة في الكتاب المقدس. هم في خدمة الله بإمر منه، كما يقول المزمور 103 العدد 20، هم:"الْفَاعِلِينَ أَمْرَهُ عِنْدَ سَمَاعِ صَوْتِ كَلاَمِهِ." يعني و بمختصر ليس بأمر من الإنسان. من أجل هذا قلت اعلاه، و أكرره للفائدة و التركيز: كل تعامل مع الأرواح هو تعامل مع الأرواح الشريرة.

الكتاب المقدس نهى عن التعامل مع الأرواح الشريرة، لأن فيها هلاك الانسان المُتعامل معها. يكفي أن أذكر ما جاء  في سفر (اخبار الأيام الأولى، الأصحاح 10، العدد 13) "مات شاول بخيانته التي بها خان الرب من اجل كلام الرب الذي لم يحفظه وايضا لاجل طلبه الى الجان للسؤال" . 

أسعدني الوعي الموجود عند الأعضاء الذين فندوا ما جاء في الموضوع من تفاصيل، و أكتفي بهذا القدر، و لن أتطرق الى موضوع الأشفية باسم المسيح، الذي كان الهدف المخفي من كتابة الموضوع.

الأشفية باسم المسيح موضوع آخر لا علاقة له بالأرواح و لا خدماتها. المسيح صانعها. هو الرب الإله الذي أقام الموتى، و فتح أعين من ولدوا بدونها، و شفى المرضى، و انتهر الطبيعة و طرد الأرواح النجسة. و أعطى تلاميذه سُلْطَاناً عَلَى أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ حَتَّى يُخْرِجُوهَا وَيَشْفُوا كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ.

و كل من يؤمن به أن يعمل الأعمال التي يعملها:

12. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَالأَعْمَالُ الَّتِي أَنَا أَعْمَلُهَا يَعْمَلُهَا هُوَ أَيْضاً وَيَعْمَلُ أَعْظَمَ مِنْهَا لأَنِّي مَاضٍ إِلَى أَبِي.
13. وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذَلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالاِبْنِ.
14. إِنْ سَأَلْتُمْ شَيْئاً بِاسْمِي فَإِنِّي أَفْعَلُهُ.


----------

